# The Clue Game



## ZimD (Jun 25, 2008)

Well this thread used to be here and it helped me a lot so I'm bringing it back. For anybody who doesn't know what the clue game is, click here and prepare to get frustrated. Basically this thread is just for helping anybody who is stuck and getting help if you're stuck.

I just FINALLY got 10. I knew the first and last words for a while, but somehow I was unable to think of the middle word. Now I'm completely stuck on number 11...


----------



## Manaphy DriftRider (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm so dumb, I was stumped at the first one.
Durrrr....


----------



## Goldenpelt (Jun 25, 2008)

Before, I could get up to 5, but now I can even solve 2.:sad:


----------



## Get Innocuous! (Jun 25, 2008)

I've always gotten stuck at Number Eleven. I don't know if it's just me, but Number Ten was really easy. :/


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Jun 25, 2008)

Manaphy DriftRider: Pretend that you weren't a Pokémon fan. What is the first
 Pokémon that immediately springs into your head when the word Pokémon is said? That's the popularity bit. But if you went onto a forum and said 'My favourite Pokémon is xxx', then you would probably get bashed for it.

Zenigame: What Pokémon matches all of those descriptions? Squishy? Floppy?

Ekibyogami and Zim Del Invasor: Which Pokémon (this is referring to the games) has seen a lot of trouble. Maybe this Pokémon has seen the death of a close relative..?

I personally can't get Clue 26, however hard I try. 'nearly forgotten' is 'nettogrof ylraen' backwards, but that doesn't make any sense...


----------



## Get Innocuous! (Jun 25, 2008)

Lorem Ipsum, I love you. XD

And now for twelve.


----------



## STEELIXMANIAC (Jun 25, 2008)

Ugh. Why am I stuck at Clue 3 for so long...?!


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Jun 25, 2008)

That's OK, Ekibyogami. Also, it appears to me that you live in Plymouth o-o. It's just that I live in Plymouth too...


----------



## Eifie (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm stuck on 26 too. I tried searching through the old updates but I couldn't seem to find anything.

Steelixmaniac, number 3 isn't something you can figure out by logic. It's somewhere on the site, someplace you really don't want to look, and you have to be careful not to miss it. You won't be able to skip over it, though. <-- Sorry if that was too detailed, but I think all those hints were given in the old thread.


----------



## Get Innocuous! (Jun 25, 2008)

Lorem Ipsum said:


> Also, it appears to me that you live in Plymouth o-o. It's just that I live in Plymouth too...


So TCoD is where all the Devonians are. XD The closest active PFU user to me lives in Wales, so this is quite a surprise to find two people from the South West (you and Danni). Whereabouts in Plymouth are you? :3


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Jun 25, 2008)

STEELIXMANIAC: You'd have to be doomed not to see where to find the answer.

Ekibyogami: I'm not actually in Plymouth, but just outside, in Saltash.


----------



## Get Innocuous! (Jun 25, 2008)

Lorem Ipsum said:


> Ekibyogami: I'm not actually in Plymouth, but just outside, in Saltash.


Ah, right over the other side from me. I'm up in Chaddlewood. X3


----------



## New Spring (Jun 25, 2008)

I've been stuck on number six (6) for about a week now! I'm so clueless. Can someone tell me if it's Pokemon related or site related? Or something?


----------



## Eifie (Jun 26, 2008)

New Spring: It is indeed Pokémon related.


----------



## New Spring (Jun 26, 2008)

Wow thanks, Emerald Espeon! I finally figured it out. I'm on 7 now... Hope I can figure it out!


----------



## ItalianPsycho (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm so happy that this is back...
And now back to business, can anyone give a hint to clue 26? That clue is too confusing...


----------



## ZimD (Jun 26, 2008)

I got eleven, thanks to Lorem Ipsum, but twelve confuses me...


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm stuck on clue five, yay. All I could really think of was FireRed and LeafGreen, since there used to be a FRLG minipage called Deja Vu. Other than that, I'm pretty clueless! And unintentionally punny.


----------



## Eifie (Jun 26, 2008)

New Spring: No problem :) Good luck with the next ones!

Zim Del Invasor: #12 is fairly straightforward. Have you checked the source code clue yet? If you haven't, that should help you towards the answer.

Bluwiikoon: Did you figure out #4 by guessing? If you did, you won't be able to figure out #5.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jun 26, 2008)

... I'm still stuck on Clue 26. Help~


----------



## #1 bro (Jun 26, 2008)

I've been on... let's see... I think it was sixteen. The one that has the word "tender" in it. There are so many things the answer could be, and I just don't feel like trying all of them.


----------



## Vrai Espoir (Jun 26, 2008)

...I still can't get #3. 
I know where to look, just not what I'm looking *for.*
If anyone wants to help, I'd be grateful. :)


----------



## Keltena (Jun 26, 2008)

Stuck at #4... like I have been for the past year or so. :P Maybe I'm missing something obvious... I just can't figure out what the pattern or whatever it is with the numbers...


----------



## Eifie (Jun 27, 2008)

Zeta Reticuli: The title kind of gives you a hint. That's how I got it.

Vrai Espoir: If you are looking in the right place, you should find it easily.

Salamander: #4 had me stuck too. The first word of the title gives you a hint.


----------



## Keltena (Jun 28, 2008)

Mmmmmm. I see the word, but I do not grasp the secret meaning. Dx I guess I'm not sure if this is something obvious or something more obscure or just... well, like the clue says, I guess I just don't get what kind of numbers those are. >.> Oh, I'm positive I'll feel silly when I finally get it.


----------



## PichuK (Jun 28, 2008)

I feel dumb. No one else's stuck at 9. >_<


----------



## ZimD (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm stuck on 14. I checked the source code, and I think I get what to do to find out the answer, I just can't figure it out. I've tried pretty much everything I can think of. Any help?


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm so slow I'm stuck at #1 XD


----------



## Eifie (Jun 28, 2008)

Zim Del Invasor, Think about what first appearance could mean. It could be a time, or a game, or...


----------



## Crystallic_Shadow (Jun 28, 2008)

Stuck on #3...


----------



## Grinning Calamity (Jun 29, 2008)

Lol, I remember CoopCoopCoop and I being one of the first to finish that game... Good times... If you remember him, he isn't on the forums anymore, as far as I know. He quit a long time ago.

Edit: I really need help on 4... Coop must have done that one for me back then, lol.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Jun 29, 2008)

Grinning Calamity, you wouldn't have any hints for number 26, do you?


----------



## Grinning Calamity (Jun 29, 2008)

Lorem Ipsum said:


> Grinning Calamity, you wouldn't have any hints for number 26, do you?


Sorry, I haven't done the clue game in a long time, but if you can get me to 26(or give me the question) I may be able to get it.

Another issue is that Coop and I beat the game before it was probably updated, so I don't know if I ever got it...


----------



## PikaNinja7 (Jul 2, 2008)

Can Anyone give me some help with #7. Please.
Maybe just a hint?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Get Innocuous! (Jul 2, 2008)

Anyone care to give me a hint for #18? :3


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 2, 2008)

Great, now I feel really stupid. I still can't get #3, even though I've looked all the obvious places to "hide" a clue. EDIT: Never mind, I finally got it. *happy dance* Now I'm stuck on #4... EDIT: Wow, I keep speaking one second too soon. I got #4 also, thanks to the miracle of Google. Hint on #7, anybody?


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jul 3, 2008)

Number seven is hard if you haven't been to TCoD for a long time. Let's just say it's in somewhere very very unexpected...  It's in the Site section! Have fun clicking...


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 3, 2008)

Need help with 10. I'M SO STUCK!
Edit: Oh, got it. Just after I posted it, too.
Now I need help with 11.
EDIT: Got that, too...now for 12. Wonder how long it will be before I figure that out...


----------



## PikaNinja7 (Jul 3, 2008)

Pika.... I can't get it.....Maybe I'm just dense.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 3, 2008)

Ekibyōgami;1792 said:
			
		

> So TCoD is where all the Devonians are. XD The closest active PFU user to me lives in Wales, so this is quite a surprise to find two people from the South West (you and Danni). Whereabouts in Plymouth are you? :3


Hey, I live in the South West too.

Aaaanyway, I used to be able to get to four, but I've since forgotten three's asnwer. I know where to find it but I just don't... really... want to look... there... again.


----------



## ZimD (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm still stuck on 14. Could a slightly more specific hint be given? =D


----------



## Zeph (Jul 3, 2008)

Aaah. I got to four again. Any clues on how to solve it? I tried Finding which Pokémon had those dex numbers but it didn't work.

EDIT: Also, yes, I have viewed the source code. Not very helpful though.


----------



## Flying Bread (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm stuck at clue 3. I feel so stupid. >.<


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jul 3, 2008)

Castform: Think of the title. What does it say? What does it have to do with the six numbers, one of which is missing? 

Citolim: Three is on the site, in a place that you *wouldn't* want to look.

*is still stuck on 26*


----------



## Zeph (Jul 4, 2008)

I... still don't really get it. so it's a "Statistical innacuracy" - that doesn't really help...


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Jul 4, 2008)

For 4, I just worked out a pattern that wasn't there. It is to do with something else, but there is a bit of a pattern going on.


----------



## PikaNinja7 (Jul 4, 2008)

For number 4, its the (spoiler) base stats of a pokemon

STILL FREAKING STUCK ON 7!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
pika....disappointed...chu


----------



## Zeph (Jul 4, 2008)

Aha! Thank you. But... how are we meant to know which?

EDIT: Never mind, got it! Thank god for Veekun's base stat search.

Aaadn now I'm stuck on 7, too.


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Jul 4, 2008)

7 is site-related, you might have to search a bit, but it's not somewhere you don't want to look (ie, the marquee and/or Art thieves click pages). Just saying.

Now, I need help with 9. << I'l guessing it presents in the answer1=answer2 format, but other than that I really don't get it. At all.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 5, 2008)

Is it something to do with the fact that Charizard is one of the site mascots?


----------



## PichuK (Jul 5, 2008)

Spoiler



It's in the "Site" section -- you will know it when you see it. It's _not_ in the first place you'd assume.


----------



## zaxly100 (Jul 6, 2008)

I must be really stupid.  I'm stuck on clue 1.  I need help.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 6, 2008)

^



Spoiler



Imagine you're not a Pokémon fan. When you think 'Pokémon', what is the first thing *cough*character*cough* that comes to your head?



Anyways, I'm still stuck on 7. I've looked everywhere on the Site section... almost...


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 6, 2008)

Little help with 12 please?


----------



## PichuK (Jul 6, 2008)

Zeph:
It's in a sub-catergory


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 6, 2008)

Stuck on 15


----------



## Zeph (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks, PichuK! I got it now!


----------



## Eifie (Jul 7, 2008)

Fifteen is a logic question, you won't find the answer stated clearly anywhere on the site...but if you read the clue game page again it might be a bit of a help.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 8, 2008)

Eight is rather confusing. Any clues?


----------



## ZimD (Jul 8, 2008)

Worst Username Ever said:


> Little help with 12 please?


Have you tried viewing the source code? It pretty much gives you the answer for that one.

Any help for 14? I viewed the source code but am still confused.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes, but I'm stupid and can't figure it out.


----------



## PichuK (Jul 8, 2008)

Is 8 the one with Deoxys? Don't think about it too hard.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 8, 2008)

Got 12 now...Need help with 14.
EDIT: Got it now. Now I need help with 15...I have checked the source, but that doesn't help...


----------



## Eifie (Jul 8, 2008)

I can't really say much more about 15...It's logic, has nothing to do with Pokémon, and reading the clue game page again might help.


----------



## PikaNinja7 (Jul 8, 2008)

Im still stuck on 7, i think im hopeless at this.


----------



## PichuK (Jul 9, 2008)

Check the last page or so, Zeph had trouble with 7 too.


----------



## Anything (Jul 9, 2008)

I got to 14 and I sort of quit because clue 14 is way too hard.


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 10, 2008)

Anything: You know, I first spotted a Pidgey on Route 1...

Sorry if that spoiler is too big of a hint. If it is, then somebody feel free to tell me!

Now, I am stuck on 23 x.x


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm stuck on two, and it's not magikarp D:
EDIT:
Okay, I'm stuck on three and THIS IS ANNOYING to look through the whole site.


----------



## PikaNinja7 (Jul 12, 2008)

Ive tried just about everything in the site section.(spoiler)
if it has to do with the zodiac, i probably wont be able to guess it.there are just too many possible answers in there.


----------



## Get Innocuous! (Jul 16, 2008)

Anyone have any hints for #21?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 16, 2008)

Uh okay, I think I know where to look for three. Although, I thought I would never go there again. EVER. Once was enough <.<

Okay, at nine right now. (Four and five were too easy >.>) I was stuck on seven for a bit, but I sniffed it out ;P


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 16, 2008)

Dang, three is too hard for the people who only look at the fun sections like me.


----------



## ItalianPsycho (Jul 16, 2008)

Ekibyōgami;39649 said:
			
		

> Anyone have any hints for #21?


It has a little connection with clue 16, but it isn't on purpose. It's just my imagination acting up.

Anybody heeeeeeelp me with clue 26!

EDIT:
*does happy dance*
I just got the answer to clue 26! 
*happy dances some more*

EDIT2:
Is 27 a multiple choice clue or something else?


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 16, 2008)

Finally got it, but Clue 4 is too hard now.


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 16, 2008)

STILL stuck on clue 23

x.x It is confuzzling.


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm stuck on two... If it's not Magikarp, then what is it?


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jul 16, 2008)

@ Lord Shyguy: Haha. I thought it was Magikarp, too. Think "Floop".


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Jul 17, 2008)

Are answers case-sensitive? I think I know what #3 is, but...


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Jul 17, 2008)

^No, answers aren't case-sensitive. At least not for the one part answers.


----------



## Flying Bread (Jul 19, 2008)

Um... I'm stuck on clue 10. The one with Mewtwo and Scyther Sprites with a random s in the middle.


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 19, 2008)

Citolim: Hmm... Scyther looks ready to lash out at something... Maybe strike something down?


----------



## Flying Bread (Jul 19, 2008)

Um, Still can't figure it out. I tried Mewtwo.... does it have to do with Mewtwo?


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 19, 2008)

Citolim: Yep. It has to do with somewhere Mewtwo appeared, other than Cerulean Cave


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Jul 19, 2008)

Crazy Linoone said:
			
		

> @ Lord Shyguy: Haha. I thought it was Magikarp, too. Think "Floop".


I STILL can't get it! I need more than three words to figure it out!


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 19, 2008)

STILL need help with clue 23.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 19, 2008)

Lord Shyguy said:


> I STILL can't get it! I need more than three words to figure it out!


It's something that is very squishy and very floppy. It has some resemblance to slime...

I'm stuck on 8...


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Jul 19, 2008)

ItalianPsycho, I can't get 26... hint please?


----------



## turbler (Jul 19, 2008)

#3 is so evil, I donnu where I don't wanna look and I refuse to skim that huge marquee for clues... WHAT DO I DO!!!!?????


----------



## Zeph (Jul 19, 2008)

Um... you'll have to do more than 'skim' the place you don't want to look, because the answer is in there somewhere.


----------



## turbler (Jul 19, 2008)

you mean the marquee don't you * sigh*


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Jul 19, 2008)

Castform said:
			
		

> It's something that is very squishy and very floppy. It has some resemblance to slime...


Like poison type slime?


----------



## Zeph (Jul 19, 2008)

Lord Shyguy said:


> Like poison type slime?


No. Slime than can be manipulated into almost anything!


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Jul 19, 2008)

I can't believe I missed that.

EDIT: So, can I have a hint on what section in the 'Site Menu' I need to look in for #7?


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 20, 2008)

...I still need help with 23 T.T


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 20, 2008)

Ug, I'm stuck on 8 >.>

There's probably a pattern, but I'm too lazy to find their numbers right now...


----------



## Zeph (Jul 20, 2008)

8? There's no numbers in 8...

If you mean the one that does involve a pattern of numbers (6, i think), then it's a Pokémon's base stats, but one stat is missing.


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh dang, I mixed up 8 for 9 >.>

Okay, I'm really stuck on nine (I saw 8 in the address bar, but missed the big blaring nine in front of me >.>)

Oh, Castform, here's a hint for 8 



Spoiler



Were can you get that? Only one of the _five_ has it. ;)


----------



## Zeph (Jul 20, 2008)

Aaah. Got it. Thanks!

But... you're right, 9 makes no sense. Apart from the fact it rhymes.


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Jul 20, 2008)

I need help with seven. A more specific clue would help. ;)


----------



## A Spark in the Night (Jul 20, 2008)

Stuck on 3. Help?


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Jul 20, 2008)

Look on the Marquee of Doom. The answer is near the beginning.


----------



## A Spark in the Night (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks. Now of course though I can't get 7.


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Jul 20, 2008)

*I STILL NEED HELP WITH #7.*


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Jul 21, 2008)

BWAHAHA!!!! I GOT CLUE 3!!!! YAY!!!


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Jul 21, 2008)

...And now I can't figure out #4.


----------



## Flying Bread (Jul 21, 2008)

STILL cant figure out #10...
Murkrowfeather: Those are base stats of a Pokemon. Which Pokemon has high defenses, but really low everything else, and what stat is missing?
Lord Shyguy: It was on a site poll, tht said: Do you see it? Do you see (the answer)?


----------



## Daughter of Mew (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh... why can't I work out Clue Nine?

Help please?


----------



## A Spark in the Night (Jul 21, 2008)

Hmm. I must have missed said site pole.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 21, 2008)

STILL need help with 15.


----------



## A Spark in the Night (Jul 21, 2008)

Ok. Found the poll. Don't get the answer for 7.


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 21, 2008)

Look down.


----------



## A Spark in the Night (Jul 21, 2008)

Like..literally?


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Jul 21, 2008)

I got it!

Nine is just some list. I don't get it!

Edit: Okay, I got nine. Ten is confusing. X.X


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 21, 2008)

Could you give any hints about nine? I'm still stuck ;~;


----------



## Daughter of Mew (Jul 22, 2008)

Dragon_night said:


> Could you give any hints about nine? I'm still stuck ;~;


I'm stuck on nine too. It evil.


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 22, 2008)

HELP WITH CLUE 23!


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Jul 22, 2008)

D8 *runs onto Marriland*


----------



## IrkSplee (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm also stuck on nine and will confess to using this topic for most of the others; I'm hopeless.

Why do I love these types of games so much when I'm so horrible at them? I think I got maybe three of them without looking at the hints here.


----------



## Flying Bread (Jul 22, 2008)

Clue 9  deals with version exclusives, Which game got Tyrannitar?


Spoiler: Clue 9



Its after the 3rd generation games



I NEED HELP WITH CLUE 10!!


----------



## IrkSplee (Jul 22, 2008)

OK, finally got 9 - I was on the right track and found what my problem was, but don't know how to say without spoiling it, so.

Got to 15 without hints from there. Yay. Now I'm stuck again, but that might be because it's 3:30 AM and I shouldn't be awake.


----------



## PichuK (Jul 22, 2008)

Stuck on 15 here, too.


----------



## Daughter of Mew (Jul 22, 2008)

PichuK said:


> Stuck on 15 here, too.


Reall? I got Nine, but am now stuck on 10. I is smaret.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 22, 2008)

I got nine too. But 10 is just confusing...


----------



## Daughter of Mew (Jul 22, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> I got nine too. But 10 is just confusing...


Yeah... It is really random from my view, but maybe I just can't work it out? Well, if neither of us can work it out, it must be hard.

EDIT: Now stuck on 11...


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 22, 2008)

Any hints for 8?


----------



## Daughter of Mew (Jul 22, 2008)

Dark Tyranitar said:


> Any hints for 8?


OK then... It's literally where it came from. Think about the forme.

Still stuck on 11...


----------



## Zeph (Jul 22, 2008)

DoM, can you help me with 10?


----------



## Daughter of Mew (Jul 22, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> DoM, can you help me with 10?


Yeah, ok.

It's literally the sprites, and the title. Also, the Scyther looks like he's about to maybe strike something? Sorry if that was too much...


----------



## Zeph (Jul 22, 2008)

Aaaah! Thank you! I finally got it! That's genius!

11. Riiiight.

EDIT: Got 11 rather easily. 12 was stupidly easy. As for 13... confusing, to say the least.


----------



## Daughter of Mew (Jul 22, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Aaaah! Thank you! I finally got it! That's genius!
> 
> 11. Riiiight.


I doesn't get it. It not a nice one.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 22, 2008)

*Prods edit*


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Jul 23, 2008)

Now I need help for 15...


----------



## PichuK (Jul 23, 2008)

11. 1st gen pokemon who is very gloomy indeed. Try thinking of major towers throughout Kanto.
12. dark caves
13. it's a pokemon
14. has nothing to do with the anime
15. vOv


----------



## Foxsundance (Jul 23, 2008)

I cannot figure out number 10...I've read the hints in this thread, but I can't make any sense of them at all.


----------



## PichuK (Jul 23, 2008)

10. think tv

that one was probably too big. :/


----------



## Daughter of Mew (Jul 23, 2008)

Ahh... I understand 11. But I must be stupid, because I'm stuck on 12, even though I read the hint. I blame the pizza I'm eating.


----------



## Get Innocuous! (Jul 23, 2008)

Clue 21 still confuzzles me. ;_;


----------



## Foxsundance (Jul 23, 2008)

PichuK said:


> 10. think tv
> 
> that one was probably too big. :/


Oh wow.

That's awesome.

Thanks =D


----------



## A Spark in the Night (Jul 23, 2008)

Still dont completley understand 7. MOre specific help needed please?


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Jul 23, 2008)

Can I have more of a hint for 15 than vOv?


----------



## IrkSplee (Jul 23, 2008)

I think vOv is a shrug. PichuK has as much of an idea as the rest of us... I know the answer is on the main page for the Clue Game, but other than that, I'm lost.


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 24, 2008)

HELP WITH CLUE 23!

And I WILL shut up when I get help!


----------



## Eifie (Jul 24, 2008)

Icalasari: Have you checked the source code hint?


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Jul 24, 2008)

Can someone give me a hint for 3 other than it's a pokemon's stats?


----------



## Butterfree (Jul 24, 2008)

3 has nothing to do with Pokémon stats. If you're thinking of 4, telling you anything else would be far, _far_ too much of a hint. Go figure it out yourself.


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 24, 2008)

Emerald Espeon said:


> Icalasari: Have you checked the source code hint? The first one can give it away. Think of the origin of a certain Pokemon's name. Sorry if that was too specific :S


Not specific enough. x.x I honestly cannot figure it out for the life of me


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Jul 24, 2008)

Oops! Sorry, I meant number 4.

 UGH. I know (Clue 4 Spoiler - Do not read if you are working on 4!!!) which pokemon 4 talks about, what stat is missing, but I can't figure out how to format it! I've tried the stat name, the pokemon it talks about, and the stat itself, but nooo! > <


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Jul 24, 2008)

Haha! I got Clue 26!


----------



## Butterfree (Jul 24, 2008)

Murkrowfeather said:


> Oops! Sorry, I meant number 4.
> 
> UGH. I know (Clue 4 Spoiler - Do not read if you are working on 4!!!) which pokemon 4 talks about, what stat is missing, but I can't figure out how to format it! I've tried the stat name, the pokemon it talks about, and the stat itself, but nooo! > <


You format it exactly like the clue would format it.


----------



## Daughter of Mew (Jul 24, 2008)

Still stuck on 12 here! D:


----------



## Zeph (Jul 24, 2008)

Spoiler: for twelve



Think about it. Look at the source code. What brings light to darkness? It _is_ Pokémon related.


----------



## Eifie (Jul 24, 2008)

Icalasari said:


> Not specific enough. x.x I honestly cannot figure it out for the life of me


Think, what's so special about the source code hint?



Lorem Ipsum said:


> Haha! I got Clue 26!


Help, please? D:


----------



## Daughter of Mew (Jul 24, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Spoiler: for twelve
> 
> 
> 
> Think about it. Look at the source code. What brings light to darkness? It _is_ Pokémon related.


I must be so stupid, I still can't work it out...


----------



## turbler (Jul 25, 2008)

help me on 3 please!(ill shut up after help too)


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 25, 2008)

> I must be so stupid, I still can't work it out..


Well, think. What do you do to bring light to darkness?

Wow, I find it funny that clue 14 has over for-hundred people who got it right, while clue thirteen has under two-hundred. (who cheated? xD)

Edit: I can't get 14 D: I've tried The first thing I entered into the clue game, the first pokemon I saw in red and blue (in the cut scene), the starter pokemon, the first pokemon shown in the episode's, the first pokemon said in the clue with all the rhymes, and any pokemon that showed up during the clue game. I looked at the source code already (which is why I tried the clues) but nothing I do seems to work D:<

(Sorry  is that was too long, I'm ranting <.<;;)


----------



## Foxsundance (Jul 25, 2008)

Dragon_night said:


> Edit: I can't get 14 D: I've tried The first thing I entered into the clue game, the first pokemon I saw in red and blue (in the cut scene), the starter pokemon, the first pokemon shown in the episode's, the first pokemon said in the clue with all the rhymes, and any pokemon that showed up during the clue game. I looked at the source code already (which is why I tried the clues) but nothing I do seems to work D:<


It's similar to one of the previous clues. Go look at that clue, then think about which Pokemon 14's referring to and think about the title

I'm sorry, if I tell you anymore I may as well just tell you the answer. Hell, that might have been too much.

Oh, and 15 broke my soul.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Jul 25, 2008)

Emerald Espeon said:


> Help, please? D:


I have four things to say. Updates. Periodic. Pb. Writing.

I hope that that doesn't give too much away. I need help for 27.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 25, 2008)

Help for 13, anyone? It's stumped me.


----------



## Foxsundance (Jul 25, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Help for 13, anyone? It's stumped me.


Think species


----------



## Darksong (Jul 25, 2008)

turbler said:


> help me on 3 please!(ill shut up after help too)


It's on the LAST place you would want to look on the whole site... probably. Most likely.

I'm stuck on #5.


----------



## Eifie (Jul 25, 2008)

Lorem Ipsum said:


> I have four things to say. *edited out for too much information*
> 
> I hope that that doesn't give too much away. I need help for 27.


All right, I got it! Thanks! I still have no idea how that's the answer, but...maybe I'll try to figure it out some other time.
EDIT: Oh, I get it now :P

Now for 27. Hmmm...


----------



## Daughter of Mew (Jul 25, 2008)

Gardevoir said:


> It's on the LAST place you would want to look on the whole site... probably. Most likely.
> 
> I'm stuck on #5.





Spoiler: Number 5



The Pokemon who's stat you just typed



Still stuck on 12. I've read all the clues, and still can't get it. *Frustration*


----------



## Zeph (Jul 25, 2008)

13, I know it's a Pokémon. i've tried all the unlucky Pokémon I can think of and the Pokémon that is actually number 13, but I still can't get it...


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 25, 2008)

Uh for 13 The unlucky number is because it's clue 13, but think hard of the last word in the clue. Which pokemon goes with that?

Hope I didn't make it too easy :/

(Good luck on 14, I'm still stuck. Although, I think I know the answer, I'm just too lazy to find it right now >.>)


----------



## Zeph (Jul 25, 2008)

Ah. I'd have it now, if only I could remember which Pokémon has that word as its species. I know there is one, I just can't remember which...

EDIT: Ahah! Got it now. Thanks!

Now, 14. I'm assuming it has something to do with the Pokémon in Clue 13's first appearance, but... I don't really know.


----------



## Foxsundance (Jul 25, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Now, 14. I'm assuming it has something to do with the Pokémon in Clue 13's first appearance, but... I don't really know.


I remember when I caught that Pokemon, it was a magical experience.

Hurr I keep thinking I'm making things too obvious.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 25, 2008)

So it's where the Pokémon can be caught for the first time?

Sorry if that's too much.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Jul 25, 2008)

Castform: I'm on route to catching that Pokémon, catching that Pokémon, catching that Pokémon! I'm on route, I'm on route, I'm on route to catching that Pokémon!

Believe me, it'll help.


----------



## turbler (Jul 25, 2008)

Gardevoir said:


> It's on the LAST place you would want to look on the whole site... probably. Most likely.
> 
> I'm stuck on #5.


is it i dpnt wanna like marquee/thieve passcode thingy or just boring or something??


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm stumped on 15. I've looked at the page I'm supposed to and everything, but I still can't get it!


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 25, 2008)

Well, finally off of the hell hole that is 23...

Now stuck on 25 x.x



Spoiler: Clue 25, I think somewhat major, but it will explain why I am stuck



I tried Dugtrio, Magneton, ANY Pokemon that is surrounded by others as its evolution. >.< But apparently, they don't count as surrounded on all sides...


----------



## Eifie (Jul 26, 2008)

Icalasari: It used to be "single" but is now surrounded on both sides by...?


----------



## KawaiiKun (Jul 26, 2008)

14 makes me want to cry. Yes I know about the Pidgey thingy but... what does it mean??? (pulls hair out)


----------



## Daughter of Mew (Jul 26, 2008)

KawaiiKun said:


> 14 makes me want to cry. Yes I know about the Pidgey thingy but... what does it mean??? (pulls hair out)


I'm like that [but I'm on 12]. I've tried everything



Spoiler: 12



Is it a Pokemon that helps make light or something?


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Jul 26, 2008)

What lights up in Pokémon? It's a great move to have handy.


----------



## KawaiiKun (Jul 26, 2008)

12 (this will make it easier) is a (spoiler) m*o#v%e-

If you can't get it now -sigh-


----------



## A Spark in the Night (Jul 26, 2008)

Still stuck on 7


----------



## Daughter of Mew (Jul 26, 2008)

YES!!!! I am now stuck on 15!!! :D


----------



## Foxsundance (Jul 26, 2008)

A Spark in the Night said:


> Still stuck on 7


It's in the site section and it's not where you think it is. Look everywhere.


----------



## Daughter of Mew (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm still stuck on 15. I checked the source code and everything, but no help. I know where to look but not what to look for! Help?


----------



## Eifie (Jul 26, 2008)

Daughter of Mew said:


> I'm still stuck on 15. I checked the source code and everything, but no help. I know where to look but not what to look for! Help?


Try to figure out what 15's asking you to do.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 26, 2008)

Foxsundance said:


> It's in the site section and it's not where you think it is. Look everywhere.



I think it has something to do with Charizard's nose. I looked at the random polls and one of them asked if you could see Charizard's nose.
But I still need the answer :\

EDIT: I figured it out and now I need #8.


----------



## Pikachu (Jul 26, 2008)

Manaphy DriftRider said:


> I'm so dumb, I was stumped at the first one.
> Durrrr....


Same Here!


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Jul 26, 2008)

Can I have a hint on what the condition relates to, Emerald Espeon?


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 26, 2008)

Help with 26 x.x

I swear, the twenties despise me


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jul 26, 2008)

Lorem Ipsum said:


> Haha! I got Clue 26!


REALLY?! HELP ME PLEASE!!!!!

I checked 



Spoiler: 26. I think



the Old Updates already, but I still can't figure it out...


----------



## PichuK (Jul 27, 2008)

15 has me completely stuck. x_x
It's probably really obvious once I figure it out. :/


----------



## KawaiiKun (Jul 27, 2008)

Can someone help me with clue 14 before i explode?


----------



## ItalianPsycho (Jul 27, 2008)

Crazy Linoone said:


> REALLY?! HELP ME PLEASE!!!!!
> 
> I checked
> 
> ...


_P_eanut _b_utter, not _C_oconut.

Some people get confused with what's inside *it*.

BTW, any thoughts on clue 27?


----------



## Noctowl (Jul 27, 2008)

Still stuck on 3...I have no clue!


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 27, 2008)

STILL don't get 15. I've looked at the page I'm supposed to, but it just doesn't make any sense to me.

Ruffledfeathers: 



Spoiler: clue 3



Like others say, it's in a place you REALLY don't want to look. Can you find a place like that?


----------



## A Spark in the Night (Jul 27, 2008)

Foxsundance said:


> It's in the site section and it's not where you think it is. Look everywhere.


I found the poll that the question refers to, but i don't understand how to answer it.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 27, 2008)

I still have no idea for 14, even with the help. This is probably because I have no idea where you catch the Pokémon and even if I found out I wouldn't know which one comes first.

Oh, and KawaiiKun, to make a spoiler you just type this:


```
[spoiler=the bible]Jesus dies[/spoiler]
```
^Comes out as 



Spoiler: the bible



Jesus dies



Obviously replace the spoiler and the part after the Equals sign.

EDIT: Somehow, I got Clue 14.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 27, 2008)

Can someone help me with #8?


----------



## Eifie (Jul 27, 2008)

Spoiler: clue fifteen



There's only one condition in the question. Keep trying!





Spoiler: clue twenty-seven



I think it might be a query string clue, but I'm not sure because it hasn't said anything about query strings.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jul 27, 2008)

ItalianPsycho said:


> _P_eanut _b_utter, not _C_oconut.
> 
> Some people get confused with what's inside *it*.


Huh? Me no get it.


----------



## Stormecho (Jul 28, 2008)

I blazed through all the clues 'till 15. Now, stuck. >< At least I got past 4 this time. *is an idiot and didn't think at all*


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 28, 2008)

How hard can clue 15 be? I just, don't get it, and none of the hints makes any sense, sorry.


----------



## Daughter of Mew (Jul 28, 2008)

You know I was stuck on 15? Well, I staemed through  the Clue Game yesterday, and now I'm stuck on... _26_


----------



## Stormecho (Jul 28, 2008)

Everyone appears to be stuck on 1, 4, 15 and 26. O_o I've read the needed page, but I'm afraid I don't see what the condition is... x_x

I fail at these. Why do I even take them? XD


----------



## Manaphy DriftRider (Jul 28, 2008)

dammit 10 i hate you.
I read through the whole thread but still nothing x_X


----------



## Stormecho (Jul 28, 2008)

10, 10, what was ten again? XD Maybe I can help. ...As soon as I remember the clue. ><


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 28, 2008)

None of you are answering. I still need help with number 8. You should know if you got to number 10 >.<


----------



## Stormecho (Jul 28, 2008)

I have a terrible memory, and I'm excited over going to the mountains. Thus, a bit of a memory loss. I can't even remember the names of characters in a RP, other than my own. >< So... And number 8 is? *shot*

Alright, it's extremely simple when you look back. Where can you get that creature? Be... vague.

Number 10: Take it literally. Like, really, really literally. As in, put them all together. (This isn't helping much, is it?) The third one isn't the same thing as the first.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 28, 2008)

Still can't figure it out. I've tried "moon," "space," "outerspace," "meteor" and a lot of othr things.


----------



## Get Innocuous! (Jul 28, 2008)

Metallic Deoxys said:


> Still can't figure it out. I've tried "moon," "space," "outerspace," "meteor" and a lot of othr things.


Thing more about the version of the Pokemon you see.

Stuck on 22 now. Somehow I never managed to try the correct answer for 21, but I could've sworn that I had. >> But yes, the obvious answers for 22 fail me, so any help?


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 29, 2008)

Got it.

*DARN IT now I'm stuck on #9 @_@*


----------



## Stormecho (Jul 29, 2008)

That's also related, in a way. Think vague and check version differences; you've got a 50/50 chance to get it right on the first try if you use the recent ones.


----------



## Manaphy DriftRider (Jul 29, 2008)

I must be really dumb but no, I still don't get it.


----------



## KawaiiKun (Jul 29, 2008)

Help me with 15 someone?


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm still stuck on Clue 27... I'm guessing that it's to do with her boyfriend, but I'm not sure...


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 29, 2008)

Clue 15 is EVIL. Does anyone have any more hints than what's already given?


----------



## Daughter of Mew (Jul 29, 2008)

*Is still stuck on 26*


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 29, 2008)

Two things I don't get:

1. I got the right answer for #9, but I don't get why that's the answer.
2. What's the answer for 10? I've heard that the Scyther might be striking something but that doesn't help.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 29, 2008)

Metallic- Say out loud the pictures you see, keeping in mind Scyther's 'strike' and the part of the second Mewtwo that we're looking at.

Sorry if that's too much...


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 29, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Metallic- Say out loud the pictures you see, keeping in mind Scyther's 'strike' and the part of the second Mewtwo that we're looking at.
> 
> Sorry if that's too much...


Huh? I don't get it. Mewtwo Scyther Strike S Mewtwo Back?


----------



## Zeph (Jul 29, 2008)

Spoiler



Let the 'S' flow onto the previous word (So you're saying '[word here]s').


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 29, 2008)

Still, I tried "mewtwoscytherstrikesmewtwoback" and it didn't work.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 29, 2008)

Nooo...

I'm going to be really obvious now. Take away 'scyther' and the second 'mewtwo' and what've you got?


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 29, 2008)

I got it, but why do all of these clues have to be so hard? I can't find an answer for Clue 11.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jul 29, 2008)

.......... 26...... Why......

Ah, 11. I was stuck on it for a while, but the answer suddenly came to me while I was playing Firered.  Think of a certain Pokemon's story.... Like, what the Pokedex said about it. It's kind of gross and weird.


----------



## Vrai Espoir (Jul 29, 2008)

I just made it to Clue 10, and it said that exactly 666 people made it that far.

Uhh...


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Jul 29, 2008)

That's kinda weird. *shivers*


----------



## Vrai Espoir (Jul 30, 2008)

Help on 13?


----------



## Glameow (Jul 30, 2008)

PichuK said:


> 15 has me completely stuck. x_x
> It's probably really obvious once I figure it out. :/


I'm in the same bloody boat. I've read the clue page multiple times, and STILL cannot figure this one out.

Uh... help appreciated? X_x

*Vrai:* Which Pokemon has a reputation for appearing before a  disaster?

Probably WAY too big of a hint, but meh...


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 30, 2008)

Metallic Deoxys said:


> I got it, but why do all of these clues have to be so hard? I can't find an answer for Clue 11.


...How was Clue 10 hard?

EDIT: Damn! You made me waste my 666th post D:


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 30, 2008)

It was hard because it was. The clues are so confusing @_@

*looks through firered Pokedex entries*


----------



## Stormecho (Jul 30, 2008)

13 didn't take any time. Seriously the answer is one of my RP characters! *shot* But no, it's actually quite easy to guess. What is associated with disasters?


----------



## Crystallic_Shadow (Jul 30, 2008)

Grrr! I know where to get the answer to 4, but I don't know how to input the answer! The pokemon name, the type of stat, and the stat number all came back as 404s!


----------



## Zeph (Jul 30, 2008)

^You must have the wrong Pokémon.


----------



## Crystallic_Shadow (Jul 30, 2008)

But I put the numbers into Veekun's stat search. That's the way to get it, right?


----------



## Zeph (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah. Maybe you're typing it wrong. Use numbers, not letters.


----------



## Crystallic_Shadow (Jul 30, 2008)

I was typing it wrong, but then I didn't get any results. I was using numbers.

EDIT: Oh, I got it now. You got it backwards: I needed letters, not numbers. Thanks!


----------



## Vrai Espoir (Jul 31, 2008)

Uhh...

Does anyone have something for 15 that's more specific than what's already been posted?

^_^ thanks in advance


----------



## New Spring (Jul 31, 2008)

Uhm... I've been stuck on #7 for a looong time. Maybe the question was answered but I looked over the tips on the first 3 pages. Nothing for clue 7 helped me much. Anyone have other hints to share?? By the way I couldn't be bothered to look through EVERY page which is why I only looked through the first 3. And does the fact that the charizard on the page is a sprite instead of a regular pic mean anything?? Thanks!!


----------



## turbler (Jul 31, 2008)

anything more specific for #3


----------



## ItalianPsycho (Jul 31, 2008)

Lorem Ipsum said:


> I'm still stuck on Clue 27... I'm guessing that it's to do with her boyfriend, but I'm not sure...


Maybe, because I tried every "thing" on that page, and I even tried it clue 15 style; it all ended up being 404's.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 31, 2008)

turbler said:


> anything more specific for #3


As has been said many times, it's 



Spoiler



hidden somewhere on the main site that you _really_ wouldn't want to look at.


----------



## Vrai Espoir (Jul 31, 2008)

New Spring said:


> Uhm... I've been stuck on #7 for a looong time. ... By the way I couldn't be bothered to look through EVERY page which is why I only looked through the first 3. ... And does the fact that the charizard on the page is a sprite instead of a regular pic mean anything??


So, you been stuck on it for a "looong time", and you "couldn't be bothered to look through EVERY page"? Bit of a contradiction, there.



Spoiler: 7



To sum it all up, the answer to 7 is found in the site section, in a sub-menu, and where you would not expect it. The fact that Charizard is a site mascot has nothing to do with the answer. And, yes, the fact that it is a sprite means something.



Sorry if that was too much.


----------



## Shadow Lucario (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeeeeeeeeeah, I'm still stuck on 3...  xD


----------



## Vrai Espoir (Jul 31, 2008)

Spoiler: 3



It's somewhere that you really don't want to look. It's early on, too, so it shouldn't take you more than a few minutes to spot it.


----------



## Daughter of Mew (Jul 31, 2008)

Shadow Lucario said:


> Yeeeeeeeeeah, I'm still stuck on 3...  xD


OK, look at the Marquee of Doom. Near the beginning.

Stuck on 26! D:


----------



## Vrai Espoir (Jul 31, 2008)

^ Hey, can you help me out with 15?


----------



## Stormecho (Aug 1, 2008)

I also am stuck on 15. XD


----------



## Crystallic_Shadow (Aug 1, 2008)

Stuck on 8 now...


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 1, 2008)

Crystallic_Shadow: 



Spoiler: Clue 8



Think of where you would get that Pokemon. Think vaguely, because the answer isn't what it seems.


----------



## New Spring (Aug 1, 2008)

Vrai Espoir said:


> So, you been stuck on it for a "looong time", and you "couldn't be bothered to look through EVERY page"? Bit of a contradiction, there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well actually I was on vacation for a month and didnt get online much then. (figured out clue 6 before the vacation) That's why it's a long time. ^^;

But I'm still kinda lost. wahhh Am I the only one who doesn't know the answer to this (if u are up to it yet) ?????? I feel stupid. o.0
Can someone maybe give me another little hint or something?


----------



## eeveefan (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm stuck on 4. I think I know what I need to look for, but I'm not sure SPOILER it's something to do with a pokemon's stats right? But do I need to know the last stat?


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Aug 1, 2008)

New Spring said:


> But I'm still kinda lost. wahhh Am I the only one who doesn't know the answer to this (if u are up to it yet) ?????? I feel stupid. o.0
> Can someone maybe give me another little hint or something?


Check around the site. It's in a place you wouldn't even think to look. It'd be easier for people who have been to the site for a long time. 



Stormecho said:


> I also am stuck on 15. XD


It's a query string. 



eeveefan said:


> I'm stuck on 4. I think I know what I need to look for, but I'm not sure SPOILER it's something to do with a pokemon's stats right? But do I need to know the last stat?


Veekun really helps. 

Now, can anyone please help me with 26? I've been stuck on it for, like, ever.


----------



## Icalasari (Aug 1, 2008)

Crazy Linoone said:


> Now, can anyone please help me with 26? I've been stuck on it for, like, ever.


----------



## eeveefan (Aug 2, 2008)

Oh never mind. I'm on 7 now.


----------



## turbler (Aug 2, 2008)

worked my way from up to 7  I found the poll ... what do I do with It???


----------



## Stormecho (Aug 2, 2008)

Turbler, answer the question. XD It's that simple. I couldn't believe how easy that was when I got it right.


----------



## eeveefan (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm stuck on 8.....

EDIT: I wasn't expecting that answer XD 
Now stuck on 10....

EDIT 2: I'm on 11 now.

EDIT 3: I'm on 14 now... I don't get it T_T


----------



## Vrai Espoir (Aug 2, 2008)

Can someone give more of a hint for 15?
Like, does it have to do with the clue game page?
I know that it's a query string, but I really don't understand what I'm supposed to put for the query string.

EDIT: 



Spoiler: 14



14 is like 5 in the sense that it refers to the question before it. So where do you first see it?


----------



## New Spring (Aug 2, 2008)

> Check around the site. It's in a place you wouldn't even think to look. It'd be easier for people who have been to the site for a long time.


when you say 'a long time' how long does that mean? Because I've visited this site for maybe 4 years or something now but only recently have I visited on a regular basis. (but I read the whole humor section and sprites section and the zodiac on random occasions before my regular visits) And when I say 'recently' i mean maybe for 4 or so months?


----------



## eeveefan (Aug 2, 2008)

I need help with 15 :(
Oh never mind, I got it now.



Spoiler: clue 15



it's a query string. It's not really THAT difficult, just think about that question


----------



## Vrai Espoir (Aug 2, 2008)

^ I feel stupid now.

Anyone help me with 18?

I'm braindead.


----------



## turbler (Aug 3, 2008)

Stormecho said:


> Turbler, answer the question. XD It's that simple. I couldn't believe how easy that was when I got it right.


like a Spoiler: yes/no answer???


----------



## Vrai Espoir (Aug 3, 2008)

Uhhh... no.

I'm going to be really obvious at this point.



Spoiler



You found the poll, right? Look at the poll question. It says "Do you see ___ ____?" in big, *bold* letters right above the poll. "___ ____" is your answer. Remember that there is no spaces in the answers.


----------



## turbler (Aug 3, 2008)

*kicks self* now then any hints for 9 ???


----------



## Darksong (Aug 3, 2008)

I think I'm stuck on number 11.


----------



## Vrai Espoir (Aug 3, 2008)

Spoiler: 9



Each of the Pokèmon listed are in a specific game, of which is only "half the world". It's not so hard once you figure it out.





Spoiler: 11



It's another *gloomy* Pokèmon. It sorta had it's own little event in FRLG. If that isn't enough, think to yourself: Why would it be gloomy?



I'm going to bed now. ^_^


----------



## Crystallic_Shadow (Aug 3, 2008)

Took me forever to actually try typing my first guess for #8. ^^;

Now I'm on 11.


----------



## turbler (Aug 3, 2008)

oops I was tryinga third gen set of names until I saw the word old familiarities then I got the answer
... 12 = ridicululous as far as I go ... any help???
(you ought to wonder why I do this , eh. I ask for help every few questions.)
hint for 11why is this pokemon sad? think of something that would make you very mournful... and see if it relates to any pokemon
sorry if that was too much


----------



## Darksong (Aug 3, 2008)

Yay! I got the answer to #11 on my first try! Now I need #12...


----------



## Renteura (Aug 3, 2008)

I feel so stupid. Even with all the hints for clue 3 I can't get it. :c


----------



## New Spring (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm still stuck on number 7! I'm just sooooooo lost...


----------



## Echo (Aug 4, 2008)

nuuuu!!! I fail at #21 



Spoiler: 21



Does it have to do with the attack mentioned in the source code?


----------



## Vrai Espoir (Aug 4, 2008)

Spoiler: 12



Did you view the source code? It should give you a helpful enough hint. If you don't get it, think: "What will (input source code hint here)?" It should come easily enough at that point.





Spoiler: 7



The answer to 7 is where you totally would not expect it. It's in a place that Butterfree updates *whenever she feels like it.* It's in a sub-menu, and has nothing to do with the fact that the sprite shown is a site mascot. The fact that it is a *sprite from a certain game *hint hint** does have to do with it, somewhat.





Spoiler: 3



You can find the answer to 3 in a place where *everyone is equally doomed*. It's early on, too, so it shouldn't take you more than a few minutes to find it.



I'd love to help with 21, but, unfortunately, I'm stuck on 18. If someone would give me some help on it, I'd appreciate it. ^_^

Oh, by the way, I noticed that on 10, 



Spoiler



the second sprite doesn't represent what _it is doing,_ but it's Japanese name, which is Strike. Convenient, no?


----------



## Darksong (Aug 4, 2008)

Wait a minute... what's the source code again?


----------



## turbler (Aug 4, 2008)

Vrai Espoir said:


> Spoiler: 12
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EXACTLY HOW do you view source code button by button thnx... I am bein forced 2 go 2 bed by my mom now bye and answer plz.


----------



## eeveefan (Aug 4, 2008)

I feel so stupid.... I'm stuck at 16.....


----------



## PichuK (Aug 4, 2008)

1: extremely well-known pokemon
2: it is pink, squishy, floppy. source code helps
3: nothing to do with pokemon, hidden in the penultimate place you'd want to look. about 3 mins in.
4: 



Spoiler



hm, _statistical_ innaccuracies indeed. in fact, a whole number is missing! [veekun helps a ton here]


5: the corresponding pokemon to 4
6: arceus is the new god, hm?
7: Okay, out of cryptic clue mode. This one is quite hard unless you got very bored and read through the whole site. (read: me) Anyway, it's in the Site section and in a sub-catergory. 
8: don't think too hard. no, really, don't think at all
9: hm, half? i thought it was in threes.
10: 



Spoiler: HUGE



let's go to the movies!


11: 1st gen pokemon who is very gloomy indeed. Try thinking of major towers throughout Kanto
12: dark caves
13: it's a pokemon associated with bud luck, much like the number 13
14: has nothing to do with the anime, has something to do with clue 13
15: 

Okay, I don't know. I'm going on a limb here and saying that one of the words needed is "good" as it seems to be a key word. Apart form that, i'm stumped and could use some help. :<


----------



## Crystallic_Shadow (Aug 4, 2008)

Yay, I got 11! Thanks, PichuK.

14 doesn't like me, though.

Edit: Got 14, working on 15.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Aug 4, 2008)

PLEASE say something more about 15. I know it's a query string, and I've looked at the clue game page, but I just have no clue of what it's supposed to mean.


----------



## turbler (Aug 4, 2008)

turbler said:


> EXACTLY HOW do you view source code button by button thnx... I am bein forced 2 go 2 bed by my mom now bye and answer plz.


no answer... and dark caves don't seem like much of a hint ... ... ...:blank:


----------



## eeveefan (Aug 4, 2008)

PichuK said:


> 15:
> Okay, I don't know. I'm going on a limb here and saying that one of the words needed is "good" as it seems to be a key word. Apart form that, i'm stumped and could use some help. :<





Spoiler: clue 15



but what has to be good? It's actually pretty easy once you get it ;)


I feel soooo stupid! I can't get 16.... Help, anyone?


----------



## Daughter of Mew (Aug 4, 2008)

I is stuck on 26! D:


----------



## Echo (Aug 4, 2008)

Spoiler: 15



part 1 is on the first line and part2 is what you need to get the clue





Spoiler: 16



try playing some of the games in the fun section until you figure out what's better than being _hanged_


and to get to the source code: right-click and press "View Source" (for windows) i'm not sure but for a mac i think you have to press the "View" tab at the top of the screen and press the "Source" button in the drop down box... not sure though...


----------



## Eifie (Aug 4, 2008)

Spoiler: 18



All I can say is look at the source code.





Spoiler: 21



It's the name of an attack.



Still stuck on 27...and sorry, Daughter of Mew, I can't think of any hints for 26 that don't reveal too much :S


----------



## PichuK (Aug 4, 2008)

Jesus, it feels so obvious now. *headdesk*

Okay, on 17 now.  :3


----------



## Stormecho (Aug 4, 2008)

Ack. Still stuck on 15. I get that 



Spoiler: clue 15



The first word in the string should be either behaviour or good, but I can't get the second.


 Or maybe I've got it completely wrong? >< *facepalm* I am such an idiot... Why do I even tormet myself with this?


----------



## eeveefan (Aug 4, 2008)

Stormecho said:


> Ack. Still stuck on 15. I get that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Going to be really obvious now



Spoiler: clue 15



If behaviour is bad, there's no clue. Then what do you need to get the clue? What has to be good so you get  it?


----------



## Daughter of Mew (Aug 4, 2008)

STILL stuck on 26...

So, what is the basic thing it's about? Is it a video game or something?


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 4, 2008)

I need help on #12. None of the clues given so far help me.


----------



## eeveefan (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm going to be obvious on 12 too..... 



Spoiler: clue 12



There's a dark cave, what do you use to light it?


Sorry if that was too obvious.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 5, 2008)

...Huh? I'm guessing a candle.

Nope, that wasn't it. How about a lightbulb?

No.... a torch?

Nope.
I'm stumped.


----------



## PichuK (Aug 5, 2008)

not real life, silly. think pokemon.


----------



## Stormecho (Aug 5, 2008)

Argh. I used 



Spoiler: clue 15



behaviour=good, but that's not working. >>


----------



## PichuK (Aug 5, 2008)

spell it right


----------



## Manaphy DriftRider (Aug 5, 2008)

11 still puzzles me..
EDIT: The Source code helped!


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 5, 2008)

My computer won't let me view source codes =/

Wait... I got 12. 13 was real easy. Now I need 14.


----------



## Eifie (Aug 5, 2008)

Spoiler: 14



All I can say is that 14 is related to 13 in the same way that 5 was related to 4.





Spoiler: 26



It has nothing to do with Pokemon, and you can find it in the site section.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 5, 2008)

^I know it might have something to do with an episode in the anime. I've watched that episode but I don't know anything else.


----------



## Vrai Espoir (Aug 5, 2008)

So, the two possible answers for 18...
Do they have something to do with how Magneton evolves?

^ Uh... no, I don't believe it has anything to do with the anime. Think really hard. "I first saw a Pidgey on Route 1..." and Emerald Espeon's hint should both do the trick.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 5, 2008)

^Why didn't I remember that? *searches for answer*

There are no numbers in the answers right?

Got it.

Now I'm on 15. How is it possible? I've tried a bunch of things but it's never stopped giving me the same page over and over. I've tried behaviour=good ; good=behaviour ; behavior=good ; good=behavior. Can someone give me a hint?


----------



## PikaNinja7 (Aug 5, 2008)

Cryptica: remember that the first input has to be capitalized.
Does anyone know a clue to number 22?


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 5, 2008)

Now I'm stuck on 16.


----------



## PikaNinja7 (Aug 5, 2008)

Cryptica: Why don't you go to the main site and play a few games


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 5, 2008)

PikaNinja7 said:


> Why don't you go to the main site and play a few games


 *walks away*


----------



## PikaNinja7 (Aug 6, 2008)

This is for everyone.(up to 20) Dont look if you dont want. Look if you want clues. Its that simple.
(spoiler)
1 Its a really *popular* thing
2 Something that can be all those things must be able to *change *for the occasion
3 it will be your *doom*
4 check bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net for a list of pokemon *stats*
5 deja vu......i think it means you see something again maybe very* recently*
6 the origin of *all pokemon*, or so we thought
7 his sprite looks a bit strange. maybe we should take *vote* on it.
8 his *forme* is unique for a reason
9 they are all alike, somehow...somewhat.....something.....*somewhere*?
10 i love movies....like Star Wars. Episode 2 Attack of the *Clones*
11 my *mom* is still somewhere in the building
12 *HMs* are so freaking useless...wait
13 he may be *some help *in pokemon mystery dungeon somewhere before Articuno
14 lets see, *route 1* pidgey rattata, *viridian forest *caterpie...............
15 its a query string and if your *Behaviour* is_ good_, you get a clue.
16 play a few *games* on the site
17 a *scale *of some sort falls into this category.
18 pretty straightforward...._no?_
19 *numbers* are important.
20 *hearts* are pokemon


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 6, 2008)

Need help with 18. I checked the source code and looked at PikaNinja's hint, but I don't see how there are only two possible answers. The part that I think has to do with it is "Does it evolve now?"


----------



## Stormecho (Aug 6, 2008)

... I finally got 15. Got 16 after trying a few Electric attacks, got 17 on the first try... 18 will be doomed! >:D I'm so proud of myself. :P

Edit: 18 down. ^^ Stuck on 19. ><


----------



## PichuK (Aug 6, 2008)

Okay, currently stuck on 21. I know that it's an attack, and that it could be related to the Machop family, but could anyone explain a little more?


----------



## Echo (Aug 6, 2008)

Spoiler: 18



Which gen is the sprite from?





Spoiler: 19



Which similar _version exclusive_ pokemon is on the other version? Hover over the sprite for the answer format


Sorry if that was too much.


Spoiler: 21



It's in the pikachu family


Veekun's 3rd gen attackdex helped a lot.


Spoiler: 22



It's in the old updates section


Does anyone know 23?


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 6, 2008)

Even with the clues I'm still stuck on 18.

The hint is "Does it evolve now?" and the sprite is from the third gen. I tried a bunch of stuff that didn't work.


----------



## PikaNinja7 (Aug 6, 2008)

Cryptica: The answer is very obvious. Take my hint as a question. I bolded or italicized important words in the hint.


----------



## PichuK (Aug 6, 2008)

you're thinking too hard


----------



## PikaNinja7 (Aug 6, 2008)

anyone know 24?


----------



## Echo (Aug 6, 2008)

The magneton sprite isn't from the 3rd gen... it's the 4th gen sprite >.<
I can try 24 if i can finish 23 >.<


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 6, 2008)

PichuK said:


> you're thinking too hard


I'm barely thinking at all :/

DARN IT I forgot the answer to clue 15 and now I can't get past it.

EDIT2: Never mind. I got it.

EDIT3: I've tried the word "no" and it doesn't work.


----------



## PikaNinja7 (Aug 6, 2008)

if not no, then what else. hmm. wink wink.nudge nudge


----------



## PikaNinja7 (Aug 6, 2008)

echo:the hint is backwards, what else do you know is backwards?
hint: its a pokemon


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 7, 2008)

Clue 19: Okay.... I don't get it. What's that supposed to mean? *checks source code*
Nope. Still don't get it. 043Oddish?
EDIT: Got it.
EDIT2: I need help on 21. I have a small idea on what it is but...


----------



## Pelipy (Aug 7, 2008)

Has anybody got any hints for #24? It's probably really easy, but I just can't get it.


----------



## Echo (Aug 7, 2008)

Spoiler: 21



It's in the pikachu family


Veekun's 3rd gen attackdex helped a lot.


----------



## Renteura (Aug 7, 2008)

Gah, I quit. I'm *STILL* stuck on 3.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 7, 2008)

Spoiler: clue 3



It's an ordinary household item.



XD



Spoiler: Clue 21



How is Superpower in the Pikachu family?


----------



## Renteura (Aug 7, 2008)

Cryptica said:


> Spoiler: clue 3
> 
> 
> 
> It's an ordinary household item.


Still doesn't help. ;_;

God I'm stupid.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 7, 2008)

^Check somewhere, and if you do you will be doomed.

I got 21 a long time ago. Now I'm stuck on #22.


----------



## Echo (Aug 7, 2008)

Spoiler: 21



superpower wasn't the answer...


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 7, 2008)

Spoiler: 21



Think of Pika-style!


Sorry if that was too much.


----------



## Echo (Aug 7, 2008)

Spoiler: 22



Mwahaha... it's in the old updates >:D happy searching!


----------



## Get Innocuous! (Aug 7, 2008)

Anyone have any idea for 24?


----------



## eeveefan (Aug 8, 2008)

Anyone help with 19? I read what pikaninja said, but I don't know what it means....


----------



## Echo (Aug 8, 2008)

Spoiler: 19



It's a version specific pokemon opposite of the pokemon in the picture. Hover over the sprite to see what format to answer in.


 Hope that wasn't too much...


----------



## Echo (Aug 8, 2008)

PikaNinja7 said:


> echo:the hint is backwards, what else do you know is backwards?
> hint: its a pokemon


Umm... *stares at all 493 sprites* I can't find it... *sweatdrop*
Anything else that won't completely give it away?

...Oops... Sorry about the double post >.<
*Begin's going insane...*


----------



## New Spring (Aug 8, 2008)

wow I FINALLY finished #7 and #8 wasn't too hard, stumped me for a few minutes but that's NOTHING compared to how long I was stuck on 7 & also 4 a while back!!

Now I need MAJOR help on 9. I can't grasp the slightest bit of meaning from the question. (EDIT) okay NOW I get it after reading one of the hints... doh!!
But I still need help... but now #10 is killing my brain cells off... one by one... wahh
Any hints maybe??

(EDIT) I actually got 10. because I looked back to other pages for hints. so yeah. 



Spoiler



I can't believe I forgot that *movie*! Now I see why the 's' is there!



but anyway I SERIOUSLY don't know what to think about 11. and I'm not gonna search the site or whatever now anyway since I gotta get off the computer. but some hints would be GREATLY appreciated! Thanks!!


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 8, 2008)

^It's from the first generation.


----------



## PikaNinja7 (Aug 8, 2008)

echo: i wouldn't mind if you were a little _snaky_ because this clue is a hard one.


----------



## PichuK (Aug 8, 2008)

it's not superpower. once you get the pikachu hint, it is _really easy_


----------



## Crystallic_Shadow (Aug 8, 2008)

17 is eating my brain atm.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 8, 2008)

Spoiler: 17



What Pokemon is tender and is often thought to be only one gender, but is actually not?
Wait, that's what it tells you.
Check Veekun's 3rd gen Pokemon, but in 4th gen form (if that's fine).


----------



## Renteura (Aug 8, 2008)

Cryptica said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: 3



The marquee of doom? ._.


----------



## Echo (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks!
I hope 24 has nothing to do with the recently removed fan theories...


----------



## New Spring (Aug 8, 2008)

ok i just got 11, 12, 13 and 14... but 15 makes no sense. I read some clues from other pages and I know it's two parts but I've no idea what to put in.


----------



## Echo (Aug 8, 2008)

It's a query string, so when you answer it should be part1=part2


Spoiler: part 1



It's what you need





Spoiler: part 2



It's what part 1 needs to be


OK... I give up... someone help with 24 o.O;;;


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm stuck on 22 and I don't want to bother looking in the old updates.


----------



## Echo (Aug 9, 2008)

._. wow... that's lazy... check the titles in 



Spoiler: 22



November of 2006


. 
If you are too lazy to do that there's no way you are going to finish...


----------



## eeveefan (Aug 9, 2008)

I got 24! I'm on stuck on 26 I know its in the site section, but I still don't get it....


----------



## Echo (Aug 9, 2008)

Ahhh! What is 24???


----------



## New Spring (Aug 10, 2008)

ack. stuck on 19 now. 16-18 were relatively easy tho! but any hints for 19 are nice. (or even 20, 21, 22 etc. since I might need that ^^;)


----------



## Get Innocuous! (Aug 10, 2008)

eeveefan said:


> I got 24! I'm on stuck on 26 I know its in the site section, but I still don't get it....


Argh, damn you! xD Any hints for 24?


----------



## Echo (Aug 10, 2008)

Spoiler: 19



Find the opposite DP version exclusive pokemon. Hover over oddish for the format.


20 should be easy


----------



## A Spark in the Night (Aug 10, 2008)

I dont get how to answer clue 15.


----------



## Pelipy (Aug 10, 2008)

Ekibyōgami;74893 said:
			
		

> Argh, damn you! xD Any hints for 24?


Just got it. Deja vu, anyone?

That may be a bit specific.

EDIT: Now stuck on 26, arghhh.


----------



## eeveefan (Aug 10, 2008)

Pelipy said:


> Just got it. Deja vu, anyone?
> 
> That may be a bit specific.
> 
> EDIT: Now stuck on 26, arghhh.


I'm stuck on it too....


----------



## New Spring (Aug 10, 2008)

Okay so now I'm at 23..........thinking..............still-thinking.......I got nuthin. Clues anyone?

oh and here are some *spoilers* for the first 22 questions!

[ridiculously obvious spoilers removed]


----------



## eeveefan (Aug 11, 2008)

Spoiler: 23



look at the source code. What's special about it?   ?sdrawkcab osla si nomekop thaw


----------



## Manaphy DriftRider (Aug 11, 2008)

24 is frying my brain cells dammit


----------



## KawaiiKun (Aug 11, 2008)

20 hates me. =< Call in a exterminator! I've tried typing the pokemon's name, but it's not working! Unless it's not that pink water type.


----------



## Get Innocuous! (Aug 11, 2008)

There was a hint for #26 a couple of pages back about the answer being in the "Site" section, but I think that's the only hint that was in here, and it doesn't really help me. ._. Soyeah, still stuck on #26.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Aug 11, 2008)

Finally got 15! Now I need help with 16.
EDIT: Got 16, now on 17.
EDIT: Stuck on 19...
EDIT: Stuck on 21
EDIT: Stuck on 22
EDIT: Stuck on 23.



KawaiiKun said:


> 20 hates me. =< Call in a exterminator! I've tried typing the pokemon's name, but it's not working! Unless it's not that pink water type.


Are you spelling it right?


----------



## Echo (Aug 11, 2008)

Spoiler: 23



it's one of those deja-vu questions... kind of...


still stuck on 26... O.o;;;


----------



## A Spark in the Night (Aug 11, 2008)

18?


----------



## New Spring (Aug 11, 2008)

A Spark in the Night said:


> 18?


There's only 2 possible choices! Check the sprite origin and the source code...

ooh I just figured out 23... but 24 is hard.... hints are nice!! (I will update my clue list in the other post with 23's clue.)


----------



## Seritinajii (Aug 12, 2008)

Seven D:

I can't find the supposed Site section page that apparently helps with the answer. o.o

 It makes me remember a really old page on TCoD where it had all the Charizard sprites and Butterfree was commenting on how that sprite had a bump on its nose. o.o Is it related to that?


----------



## Echo (Aug 12, 2008)

yes... check the poll archive...


----------



## KawaiiKun (Aug 12, 2008)

does anyone have a clue for 26?


----------



## ItalianPsycho (Aug 12, 2008)

Ooh! Ooh! Pick me! :P

Hint to clue 26:
Something found at the end of something that was made on something that was beginning which was something on the clue 26 page (plus one)...

Hope you don't get confused... :evil:


----------



## Seritinajii (Aug 12, 2008)

I know where to look now and stuff but I still don't know really what the answer should be. o.O


----------



## Echo (Aug 12, 2008)

ItalianPsycho said:


> Ooh! Ooh! Pick me! :P
> 
> Hint to clue 26:
> Something found at the end of something that was made on something that was beginning which was something on the clue 26 page (plus one)...
> ...


Ummm... I know where to look but... what? O.o;;;


----------



## New Spring (Aug 12, 2008)

help with 24? still haven't got a clue with it yet...


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Aug 13, 2008)

GOT 23! Now I need help with 24...


----------



## KawaiiKun (Aug 13, 2008)

What is 24?


----------



## Echo (Aug 13, 2008)

Spoiler: 24



It's like a deja vu question, but the topic of the question determines your answer


----------



## Crystallic_Shadow (Aug 13, 2008)

19 please?

EDIT: got it, on 20.
EDIT2: 21 now. It's confuzzling me.


----------



## A Spark in the Night (Aug 13, 2008)

How do you check source codes?


----------



## eeveefan (Aug 13, 2008)

If you're using Firefox just press Ctrl+U or right click and click on View page source code
Still stuck on 26......


----------



## A Spark in the Night (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm using Internet explorer.


----------



## Zeph (Aug 13, 2008)

View->View source code or something similar, probably.


----------



## A Spark in the Night (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks. wow I'm dumb.


----------



## Daughter of Mew (Aug 13, 2008)

I seem to be stuck on #26. Any help?


----------



## Get Innocuous! (Aug 13, 2008)

It seems that everyone is stuck on #26. ._.


----------



## Echo (Aug 13, 2008)

I think Itallianpsycho is the only one that isn't... o.O;


----------



## New Spring (Aug 14, 2008)

Ugh!! I'm thinking and trying to analyze... but I can't get 24!!! still!! Some help here maybe? just a bit of help? something not already said preferably. or something said on a page before page 14 or so... since i'm NOT gonna bother myself on limited computer time to check thru all those pages. ^^; k? Thank u SOO much!! so yeah. #24 clues would be GREAT! (plus 25, 26, 27, etc so i don't need to ask later)


----------



## Manaphy DriftRider (Aug 14, 2008)

25, anyone?
I tried every pokemon with branched evolutions but no.


----------



## KawaiiKun (Aug 14, 2008)

It is talking about a Poke that used to be single (not answer) e.g. Chansey but now isn't e.g. Blissey and Happiny came up

BTW, Itali, could you please simplify your clue/equation/brainteaser/mindcrusher? My maths may be good, but this is messing my head.


----------



## ItalianPsycho (Aug 14, 2008)

Echo said:


> I think Itallianpsycho is the only one that isn't... o.O;


Nah, there are _others_...*places flashlight under chin*

Clue 26:
Organic at the outside, inorganic at the inside.


----------



## Zeph (Aug 14, 2008)

I feel left out. _I'm_ still stuck on notorious number 15.


----------



## Echo (Aug 14, 2008)

Oh the joys of evil #15 


Spoiler: answer part 1



It's what you need to get the clue





Spoiler: answer part 2



It's what the condition needs to be to get the clue


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Aug 14, 2008)

Got 24! YAY! 

EDIT: Stuck on the evil 26. Does it have something to do with old updates?


----------



## Seritinajii (Aug 14, 2008)

Still on seven. Blaah.


----------



## A Spark in the Night (Aug 14, 2008)

Stuck on 22.


----------



## New Spring (Aug 15, 2008)

AAGHHH!!! I'm going iNsAnEEEeeeE here!! I can't figure out 24 no matter WhAt!! (sorry for bad grammar; I'm just angry at the question) so yeah... PLEASE? tell me a hint for the answer!!! Is it a pokemon? or an item in the game?? maybe a certain stat of a pokemon or something? ANYTHING will help......... I can't even comprehend the question very well. is the answer anywhere on the site? (beside the forums) or just pokemon knowledge? game or anime? I'm soooooooooooooooooo confused. (sorry for 'o'verdose on the 'so'!!)


----------



## Crystallic_Shadow (Aug 15, 2008)

Stuck on 24 now.

EDIT: Got it! I liked my wrong answer better, though.
 It's a Pokemon. 

EDIT2: 26 is killing my brain dead.


----------



## red_rooster (Aug 16, 2008)

I am stuck on number three can anyone help?


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Aug 16, 2008)

Could I have help with 24?

I know it's a Pokemon, but which one?


----------



## eeveefan (Aug 17, 2008)

Spoiler: clue 3



It's near the beginning of a place you really don't want to go to....





Spoiler: clue 24



It's similar to the 5th one (dejavu, anyone?)


----------



## Manaphy DriftRider (Aug 17, 2008)

clue 26 please.
=D


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Aug 17, 2008)

Manaphy DriftRider said:


> clue 26 please.
> =D


----------



## Eifie (Aug 17, 2008)

Okay, for 26 Think about what a mention could be...

Anyone got the answer to 27 yet? I'm stuck there D:


----------



## New Spring (Aug 17, 2008)

aww man!! I kno it's a pokemon and like #5 but i don't have a clue what this is supposed to mean! at all!!! makes no sense to me. #24 is rotting my brain cells more than watching baby shows all day! help me before i (not literally) shrivel up into little bits of nothing!


----------



## Get Innocuous! (Aug 18, 2008)

Emerald Espeon said:


> Okay, for 26, I think this will be revealing way too much :S Mention = thanks.
> 
> Anyone got the answer to 27 yet? I'm stuck there D:


A winner is you. Thankies!

O_O

28 now! \O/



Spoiler: 27



It has something to do with maths.



EDIT: Bloody hell, I'm on a roll. 29 now!



Spoiler: 28



Think early anime.


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Aug 18, 2008)

Help with 26, please?


----------



## Eifie (Aug 18, 2008)

Spoiler: 27



Maths? I know no maths D: Is it like a logic problem or do you need to see some page on the site?



EDIT: Got it. Now for 28...

EDIT2: Hah. Got it on my first guess :D Thanks Ekibyōgami, your hint helped.

EDIT3: AHA. Now don't I feel smart...but I don't get 30 D:


----------



## train hertnet (Aug 19, 2008)

18 hurts my head and im getting no elp from the previous posts... can anyone help?


----------



## Butterfree (Aug 19, 2008)

Okay. Guys. Look.

The clue game is about figuring out _the clues on the page_.

This means that when you give hints, you can hint at how the clue relates to the answer or narrow down the range of possible answers (e.g. "It's a Pokémon"). You can NOT give a completely different but much easier clue like "The first Pokémon that non-Pokémon fans would think of" or "This Pokémon can change into any other Pokémon" that happens to result in the same answer or give them the answer to the actually tricky part of the clue and leave them to figure out the easy one. That _defeats the whole point of the clue game_. If you give hints like that, somebody could theoretically get through the entire game without actually knowing what the heck any of the clues even mean. That is not what the clue game is meant for. Give hints, not blatant giveaways.


----------



## New Spring (Aug 19, 2008)

sorry butterfree. i'll ammend my posts in a second. i'll change the hints to things that are ok


----------



## Eifie (Aug 19, 2008)

BOOYAH!!! *couldn't resist* All done! Woot! *dances*







Sorry, Butterfree. I'll check all of the hints I gave :S


----------



## Get Innocuous! (Aug 20, 2008)

Any hints for #30, Emerald Espeon? ._.


----------



## ItalianPsycho (Aug 20, 2008)

The tables have turned, I'm officially stuck on #27 now. :sad:

EDIT:
And coincidentally, the clue I want to get to is in my post count.


----------



## coughsalot (Aug 20, 2008)

Sigh... I've been on clue 11 for... almost half a year and  I finally got past it. Now I'm on 26, HELP!


----------



## Eifie (Aug 20, 2008)

I can't think of any hints for clue 30...sorry :S

...Or 27 or 26 for that matter. Sigh.

Ummm... 



Spoiler: 30



The answer to 30 isn't the name of a Pokemon...


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Aug 20, 2008)

:D Got 26

Finally. After more than half a year.

:DDDDDDDDDD

27....?

EDIT: Got it. On 28 now.
EDIT2: 29~~~ Almost done!
EDIT: I'm on 30!!!!!!11111oneoneone *shot* Help please?


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Aug 21, 2008)

Can somebody hint me on 27?


----------



## New Spring (Aug 21, 2008)

ugh now i'm stuck on 26. is it something about the old updates or the site in general? maybe the relase date of a game? i'm totally stumped! any clues are great for 27+ as well. but i just need a little push for #26 for now!


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Aug 21, 2008)

27:  maths. And look at the title carefully. 

Still on 30... -_-


----------



## Fredie (Aug 26, 2008)

Can anyone give me a clue for number 9? I really am stuck on this one...


----------



## coughsalot (Aug 26, 2008)

fredie175 said:


> Can anyone give me a clue for number 9? I really am stuck on this one...


Think, what is always split in half?


----------



## Fredie (Aug 26, 2008)

eggs?


----------



## coughsalot (Aug 26, 2008)

fredie175 said:


> eggs?


Not so specific... And not genders either. What has always been split in halve/thirds?


----------



## Fredie (Aug 26, 2008)

different pokemon generations?


----------



## coughsalot (Aug 26, 2008)

fredie175 said:


> different pokemon generations?


Yes. Now experiment with words related to that.


----------



## Fredie (Aug 26, 2008)

Hmm
Ok, I have tried  everything I can think of...
I have tried the names the generation name, what else...

Edit:Got it!

Edit2:Now I'm stuck on 13...


----------



## Fredie (Aug 27, 2008)

Could someone give me a clue for number 14? I haven't got any idea.


----------



## o_O (Aug 27, 2008)

stuck on 29... D:


----------



## Cyndaquil (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm sadly stuck on #3 I have no clue where butterfree doesn't wan't me to look. Can I have a little bit of a hint more than that?


----------



## New Spring (Aug 28, 2008)

Umm nobody's given me any hints for 26 (which is DESPARATELY need!)
seems my post was skipped by accident since the post above mine was helped and then the post below. but PLEASE? I really need a bit of help for 26. Thank you!


----------



## o_O (Aug 28, 2008)

26-when would they STOP talking about 2006?
3-not many places award you for sitting and staring at gibberish for 30 mins.
...still on 29...


----------



## Fredie (Aug 28, 2008)

Anyone have any hints for number 16?


----------



## coughsalot (Aug 28, 2008)

16- Think attacks

I'm still confused about 26... I think it's about an update on the styleswitcher?


----------



## Fredie (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks, I got it now. But now I am stuck on 17!... is it a pokemon?


----------



## coughsalot (Aug 28, 2008)

yes.
(I can't really give hints on this one... Sorry)


----------



## Fredie (Aug 28, 2008)

Ok I got it!
Grr, now I'm stuck on 26...


----------



## Cyndaquil (Aug 28, 2008)

Ok I get it I still cant really find it but....

Edit:I got it


----------



## Fredie (Aug 29, 2008)

Does anyone have a clue for number 26?
I really don't have any idea!


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Aug 30, 2008)

ItalianPsycho said:


> Nah, there are _others_...*places flashlight under chin*
> 
> Clue 26:
> Organic at the outside, inorganic at the inside.





ItalianPsycho said:


> Ooh! Ooh! Pick me! :P
> 
> Hint to clue 26:
> Something found at the end of something that was made on something that was beginning which was something on the clue 26 page (plus one)...
> ...


I got clue 26 with these hints. Just think about everything for a while... 

I need more help on 30. Pretty please...?


----------



## o_O (Aug 30, 2008)

OOH CAN YOU (or anyone else) HELP ME ON 29 PLZ?
I'll be your friend :D 
XD


Spoiler: 26



Answer can be found on one of Butterfree's bursts of randomness. Now you just have to know where...


Not good at giving hints....


----------



## KMew (Aug 30, 2008)

Uhm. I am so stuck on Clue 6. xD Halp? n_n


----------



## o_O (Aug 30, 2008)

Spoiler: 6



Should be a very familiar Pokemon to you.


----------



## KMew (Aug 30, 2008)

o_O said:


> Spoiler: 6
> 
> 
> 
> Should be a very familiar Pokemon to you.


...xD Wow, I'm stupid. Okay, thanks!


----------



## o_O (Aug 30, 2008)

No prob.
Now if only someone could help me on 29...


----------



## ItalianPsycho (Sep 1, 2008)

There's no format, because it's just a one word answer.


----------



## Fredie (Sep 1, 2008)

Does anyone have any more clues for number 26, I just can't get it...


----------



## Eifie (Sep 1, 2008)

Spoiler: 29



Someone said this earlier, think early animé.





Spoiler: 26



Think of what a mention could be.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Sep 1, 2008)

.... 30.... is .... evil....

Is 30 related to Pokemon? Or is it related to one of Butterfree's bursts of randomness?

I need hints.........


----------



## Fredie (Sep 1, 2008)

Emerald Espeon said:


> Spoiler: 29
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A mention could be a thanks?


----------



## Eifie (Sep 1, 2008)

Crazy Linoone said:


> .... 30.... is .... evil....
> 
> Is 30 related to Pokemon? Or is it related to one of Butterfree's bursts of randomness?
> 
> I need hints.........


30 is related to Pokémon. Sorry, I can't think of anything else to say about it...


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Sep 1, 2008)

:D







:DDDDD

:DDDDDDDDDDD

:DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

Now I have nothing to do anymore....


----------



## coughsalot (Sep 1, 2008)

26... frontpage hit number?

Those last 2 clues are hurting my brain! I've been off the forums for 3 days trying to figure it out!


----------



## o_O (Sep 1, 2008)

Is the answer to 29 a Pokemon, person... What is it?


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Sep 2, 2008)

Needz moar 27 clues, please. I've been stuck on it for a month now D:


----------



## Eifie (Sep 2, 2008)

The answer to 29 is 



Spoiler: 29



a Pokémon.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 4, 2008)

NOW I got 26.

Need help with 27. Is it a query string?


----------



## Fredie (Sep 4, 2008)

WUE, can you give me a hint for number 26, I still haven't got a clue!


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 5, 2008)

It's something that's necessary for an artist(well, some of them). Was that too much?
Oh, and old updates.


----------



## Fredie (Sep 5, 2008)

28 is hard, any clues?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Sep 5, 2008)

Um...any chance of help on Clue 8 from the experts? Please?


----------



## o_O (Sep 6, 2008)

Spoiler: 8



That looks familiar.... Where did the variation come from?


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 6, 2008)

Spoiler: clue 8



What can "come from" mean?



Someone help me with 27? I've tried smoochum=thirteen, magneton=fortynine, lapras=fortynine, but nothing helps... it is a query string, right?


----------



## Shadow Zangoose (Sep 6, 2008)

Any help for 7? I know it's in a sub menu, I know the page, but I can't figure it out.

If you can't explain it anymore than you can, PM me with the answer xD


----------



## Fredie (Sep 6, 2008)

Worst Username Ever said:


> Spoiler: clue 8
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are on the right line for number 27, just check your maths, I got something slightly different for Magneton...


----------



## Mad MOAI (Sep 7, 2008)

Stuck on 23.

Checked the source code and tried both Mewtwo and Mew.

Neither works.


----------



## Eifie (Sep 7, 2008)

Spoiler: 27



27 IS a query string but don't write out your numbers. Like, 5 instead of five, etc.


----------



## Fredie (Sep 7, 2008)

Emerald Espeon any clue's for number 28??


----------



## o_O (Sep 8, 2008)

Spoiler: 28



He's terrific! And was lost. And then found. And then put somewhere.


Darn... Still on 29.


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Sep 8, 2008)

Halp on 26!


----------



## Eifie (Sep 8, 2008)

Spoiler: 28



Someone said this before, think early animé.





Spoiler: 29



Just look where it tells you to look. Sorry, I can't think of anything else.


----------



## ItalianPsycho (Sep 9, 2008)

Strangely, even with tons of hints, I still don't get clue 27...What pokemon is that clue referring to?


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 9, 2008)

Spoiler: clue 27



The Pokemon "me" in the song got most of.


----------



## Fredie (Sep 9, 2008)

I still don't get number 28,


Spoiler: 28



I know that it is something to do with the anime





Spoiler: 28



I also know that it was with a popular character that was abandoned a lot


I just still can't get it...


----------



## Renteura (Sep 13, 2008)

Help with 3? D:

[/cluegamenub]


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Sep 13, 2008)

Still more help with 27 needed...


----------



## o_O (Sep 14, 2008)

Spoiler: 3



Go somewhere where you have to be patient.





Spoiler: 27



I herd you liek mathz?





Spoiler: 28



Abandoned, then kept and trained, then abandoned again.


D=< to 29.


----------



## Manaphy DriftRider (Sep 14, 2008)

Help with 26  pl0x I still am stuck...


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Sep 14, 2008)

Stumped on Clue 5. Halp plox? D:


----------



## Crystallic_Shadow (Sep 14, 2008)

26 is killing my brain. x.x


----------



## Fredie (Sep 14, 2008)

Hooray, I got number 28, now 29...



Spoiler: 29



I know that it is a query string...


----------



## Fredie (Sep 14, 2008)

Murkrowfeather said:


> Stumped on Clue 5. Halp plox? D:


Ummm


Spoiler: 5



Who was 4 again?





Crystallic_Shadow said:


> 26 is killing my brain. x.x





Spoiler: 26



What could a mention be? And what's the last one of 2006?


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Sep 14, 2008)

I am fairly sure 8 isn't near 7, but can I have a clue for 8?


----------



## Fredie (Sep 15, 2008)

Murkrowfeather said:


> I am fairly sure 8 isn't near 7, but can I have a clue for 8?





Spoiler: 8



Well, just answer the question, were did it come from? Think forms...


----------



## Mad MOAI (Sep 15, 2008)

I need help on #23 please.


----------



## darthjarjar (Sep 16, 2008)

mehehehe... stupid clue 9... any hints/help/other stuff?

edit: mehehehe... i founds it out... now for 11... urgness....

another edit: murg... i am so stupid.. i founds it out... no need to help unless you want to on 14....


----------



## Fredie (Sep 16, 2008)

Cryptica said:


> I need help on #23 please.


Ummm


Spoiler: 23



What has a backwards name?





darthjarjar said:


> mehehehe... stupid clue 9... any hints/help/other stuff?
> 
> edit: mehehehe... i founds it out... now for 11... urgness....
> 
> another edit: murg... i am so stupid.. i founds it out... no need to help unless you want to on 14....





Spoiler: 14



The answer to 13? Answer the question to 14...



Any clues for number 29 anyone?


Spoiler: 29



I know that it is a query string.


----------



## darthjarjar (Sep 16, 2008)

mehehehe... thx... now im stuck on 15...urg...

Edit:mehehehe... i dispise myself... everytime i post i find out the answer... urg...


----------



## Strawberry (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow, I feel absolutely pathetic, I can't get number 2 XD Help, please??


----------



## darthjarjar (Sep 16, 2008)

mehehehe...i would tell you using the extreme spoiler font but as i am a noob and dont know how to make it, heres an easyerest hint!

thinks: with the question marks its as if the pokemon has no real form and has to take it from others...


----------



## o_O (Sep 16, 2008)

Spoilers can be made by using (spoiler) Insert spoiler here  (/spoiler). just replace the parentheses with brackets. To name your spoiler, e.g. (SPOILER for X), do 



Spoiler: Insert title here



. 



Spoiler: 2



Squishy things are cool. Do you know a squishy Pokemon?


----------



## darthjarjar (Sep 17, 2008)

ooooo i see... thankssss


----------



## ItalianPsycho (Sep 18, 2008)

Yes I've finished it! Now I'm bored again...


----------



## Daughter of Mew (Sep 18, 2008)

Stuck on 27...



Spoiler: 27



I know that you have to type the number instead of the word... I just don't understand what I have to do.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Sep 18, 2008)

Ditto the above. I don't see how it is to do with maths. I can see that there is a little more thinking than involved, but the favourite Pokémon bit stumps me...


----------



## Get Innocuous! (Sep 18, 2008)

Italian, hint for 30? ._.;


----------



## o_O (Sep 19, 2008)

29 plz?


----------



## ItalianPsycho (Sep 19, 2008)

Ekibyōgami;119467 said:
			
		

> Italian, hint for 30? ._.;


Playing...


----------



## Fredie (Sep 19, 2008)

Any hints for number 29??


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 19, 2008)

I've tried EVERYTHING for clue 27. I know how it works, what you have to do, but nothing I try works.


...Help?


----------



## ItalianPsycho (Sep 21, 2008)

OMG, I sent you all that junk about clue 27 and you haven't finished it yet? I think that would help, except the stuff about the numbers used by the roman empire.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Sep 21, 2008)

Italian, could you send me that stuff as well? I can't seem to get the thing you're meant to do.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 21, 2008)

ItalianPsycho said:


> OMG, I sent you all that junk about clue 27 and you haven't finished it yet? I think that would help, except the stuff about the numbers used by the roman empire.


Okay, I'll try some more. But the thing is, I've tried everything I think it can be...

EDIT: NOW I got it. The thing is, it didn't work earlier...
Now I need help on 28.


----------



## Fredie (Sep 21, 2008)

Worst Username Ever said:


> Okay, I'll try some more. But the thing is, I've tried everything I think it can be...
> 
> EDIT: NOW I got it. The thing is, it didn't work earlier...
> Now I need help on 28.


Right umm...


Spoiler: 28



He was trained, then abandoned; then trained again...


I hope I didn't give to much away...


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Sep 21, 2008)

Can nobody give me any hints for Clue 27? >:


----------



## Daughter of Mew (Sep 22, 2008)

I need help with clue 29, please?


----------



## o_O (Sep 23, 2008)

I need 29 too D:


Spoiler: 27



Just do your math. There's not much else besides that.


----------



## Icalasari (Sep 23, 2008)

fredie175 said:


> Spoiler: 26
> 
> 
> 
> What could a mention be? And what's the last one of 2006?


Wait, I have been asking for god knows HOW LONG, but the second THEY ask, THEY get help?

>.< *attempts to ignore that*

Not much of a hint. All you are doing is restating the fucking question

>.< Sorry, but, seriously, that is ANNOYING!


----------



## o_O (Sep 23, 2008)

Spoiler: 26



You might want to look back and find it.


Might be too obvious, might be too vague.


----------



## o_O (Sep 23, 2008)

Spoiler: 26



You might want to look back and find it.


Might be too obvious, might be too vague.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 23, 2008)

Clue 28... I know it's (early) anime and "trained, abandoned, then trained again" but it won't help. Eh. I don't watch the anime too much.


----------



## Daughter of Mew (Sep 23, 2008)

*Still on 29*

Help please?


----------



## o_O (Sep 23, 2008)

Daughter of Mew said:


> *Still on 29*
> 
> Help please?


^ Same


----------



## Denri (Sep 24, 2008)

okay...please... i need a hint for #8. IT HAS TO BE REALLY OBVIOUS. like, for some reason I've spent 2 hrs on this one question. I NEED THE MOST OBVIOUS HINT YOU CAN GIVE ME. please? or pm me the answer? ....please?

I need this so much... I want to complete this so much. Please help.



Spoiler: Clue 8



I've tried stuff like Speed, sinnoh, meteor, shootingstar, veilstone, veilstonecity, dna, deoxys, rock, land, space, etc... I NEED HELP!


----------



## o_O (Sep 24, 2008)

Spoiler: 8



You are thinking WAAAAAAAAAY to complicated. Think back to the good old days, and you'll get it. You're on the right track though.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 24, 2008)

=D Got 28 now! I think I can do 29...

EDIT: No, I can't. Or I guess I could if I could get to 22 again...


----------



## Denri (Sep 24, 2008)

....I still can't get 8! i even tried  left leftside teleft theleftside ruby sapphire human pokemon etc...


----------



## o_O (Sep 24, 2008)

Spoiler: 8



SOOOOOOO CLOSE! A few of them are so close to the answer you can taste it from there.


D: On 29 for a while now....


----------



## Denri (Sep 25, 2008)

ooooooohface, thanks for your patience, but my brain is feeling rather numb right now... Would it have anything to do with A:  The direction the sprite is facing on the page... OR B:  The version of game it appears in? 

Sorry that I'm trying to get a blatant answer from you, it's just that my mind has formed some sort of mental block against this clue. It's very frustrating.


EDIT: WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! I FINALLY GOT IT!!!!!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THE HINT! :D

Now that I think about it.... DUUUUUUUUH! ><


----------



## o_O (Sep 25, 2008)

No problem. 
AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I HATE 29


----------



## Mad MOAI (Sep 25, 2008)

Stuck on 24. Help please?


----------



## Denri (Sep 25, 2008)

29 IS EATING MY BRAIN! GAAH! ><

EEEEEEAAATTIIING IIIIITTTTTTT.

I got 28 on my own, no help. :D


----------



## Fredie (Sep 25, 2008)

I am stuck on 29 too...




Cryptica said:


> Stuck on 24. Help please?


Um


Spoiler: 24



Hmmm Deja VuAnswer to 23 with this questions clue...


Might be a bit much..


----------



## o_O (Sep 25, 2008)

Stuck on 29 for like 3 weeks now. HALP
I can't seem to understand anything that anyone gives me. But does it have to do with the 



Spoiler: 29



Title of 22?


----------



## Mad MOAI (Sep 25, 2008)

Help for 25 please.


----------



## Icalasari (Sep 27, 2008)

o_O said:


> Stuck on 29 for like 3 weeks now. HALP
> I can't seem to understand anything that anyone gives me. But does it have to do with the
> 
> 
> ...


>.> Bet I could help out if any of the hints given for 26 actually helped out enough for me to solve it >.<

Seriously, I have tried EVERY SINGLE LAST MENTION I CAN THINK OF THAT WAS IN THE ARCHIVED NEWS!


----------



## Denri (Sep 27, 2008)

HINT FOR 29!  Where did you find the answer to #22? Read it... 

Sorry if it was too obvious. I tried to give better help then was being given. this clue was actually rather easy... Anyway, help for #30?


EDIT: Oh, and since I'm already on 30, I'm giving hints to the other clues. Thing is, I have terrible memory, so if you want me to hint you, you have to say the clue's title and the clue.... Otherwise I won't remember it. ><'


----------



## Mad MOAI (Sep 28, 2008)

I need help for Clue 25. The title is "But I liked being single!"


----------



## o_O (Sep 28, 2008)

:DDDDDDDDD I GOT 29 THANKS DENRI!!!!!!!!!!!!


Spoiler: 26



Damn this is hard.... Just look. When do you last mention 2006? Where do you check for old things on the site?


That might be too much or too little.
EDIT: Does 30 have to do with 



Spoiler: 20



The games


?


----------



## Fredie (Sep 28, 2008)

^Can you give me a clue for where to look for the answer for 22, I can't remember...^

EDIT:I just remembered, but I don't know what to put...
Is it a query string?


----------



## Denri (Sep 28, 2008)

fredie175 said:


> ^Can you give me a clue for where to look for the answer for 22, I can't remember...^
> 
> EDIT:I just remembered, but I don't know what to put...
> Is it a query string?



Hmm, 22... Is that the christmas-y one?

Lessee...  What pokemon does her true love think she likes the most? It would be the one he gave her the most of. Which pokemon did she get the most of and how many did she get? 

And you are very welcome Ooooooohface. :D


----------



## ItalianPsycho (Sep 29, 2008)

> Does 30 have to do with
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yessss.


----------



## Denri (Sep 29, 2008)

Does 30 deal with A pokemon?


----------



## coughsalot (Sep 29, 2008)

I still need hints for 26...


----------



## Fredie (Sep 29, 2008)

Denri said:


> Hmm, 22... Is that the christmas-y one?
> 
> Lessee...  What pokemon does her true love think she likes the most? It would be the one he gave her the most of. Which pokemon did she get the most of and how many did she get?
> 
> And you are very welcome Ooooooohface. :D


No it is the one about giftwrapping.
I found where the answer was, I think I know what the answer is for number 29, but everything I try doesn't work...


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes, I got 27! It wasn't as hard as it first looked.


----------



## Denri (Sep 29, 2008)

fredie175 said:


> No it is the one about giftwrapping.
> I found where the answer was, I think I know what the answer is for number 29, but everything I try doesn't work...





Spoiler: 29



Remember where you found the answer to 22? Read the update... :D


----------



## Fredie (Sep 30, 2008)

Yay, thanks everyone, now, number 30....


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Sep 30, 2008)

OK. So, 



Spoiler: 30



30 is to do with Pokémon and is game related.


. Could anybody help me out a bit more?


----------



## ItalianPsycho (Oct 2, 2008)

Here's something a little vague, with nothing directly connected to the clue. 
_Frame 2_


----------



## o_O (Oct 3, 2008)

OMG THANK YOU ITALIANPSYCHO


----------



## Fredie (Oct 3, 2008)

Oooohface any more clues?


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Oct 3, 2008)

^this

Please, just another couple of hints should do it...


----------



## o_O (Oct 3, 2008)

Frame 2 is the biggest hint, but I'll give another one that's kinda unhelpful-ish.


Spoiler: 30



Oooohhh... Shiny....


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Oct 4, 2008)

YEAH







I was trying random things and then it clicked! Thanks guys!


----------



## Fredie (Oct 4, 2008)

Woot!!!!
Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Denri (Oct 5, 2008)

I STILL need more hints for 30. ><


----------



## Icalasari (Oct 5, 2008)

Spoiler: 30



Wow, I just love gemstones! Sapphires, Diamonds, Topaz, Amethyst... I love them and their clean cut shape!


----------



## Echo (Oct 5, 2008)

What a randomly effective hint!


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Oct 5, 2008)

More 29 hints?


----------



## Fredie (Oct 5, 2008)

Worst Username Ever said:


> More 29 hints?


Try and remember where you found the clue for number 22, just read the update...It should click...


Spoiler: 29



Old updates...


----------



## Echo (Oct 5, 2008)

For some reason, at about 5am GMT, the answer to 29 was broken.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Oct 5, 2008)

Does anyone have a hint for six?
Does it have anything to do with 



Spoiler: 6



that AAP page where Butterfree rants about religion


?


----------



## Denri (Oct 6, 2008)

Like i said earlier: If you want my help, you need to show me the clue. My brain farts on a regular basis and refuses to remember them.


----------



## o_O (Oct 6, 2008)

Denri: You could always just copy down the questions and answers for them and save it on a Word document. I did that. Then again, I have no life...


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Oct 6, 2008)

fredie175 said:


> Try and remember where you found the clue for number 22, just read the update...It should click...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 29
> ...


I know where it is, but I can't find it!


----------



## Fredie (Oct 6, 2008)

Worst Username Ever said:


> I know where it is, but I can't find it!





Spoiler: 29



November...





EvilCrazyMonkey said:


> Does anyone have a hint for six?
> Does it have anything to do with
> 
> 
> ...


You are thinking far to hard, view the source code (View---> View Source code, or Ctrl+U on Firefox) that should give you a hint 



Spoiler: 6



It's a pokemon


----------



## lightning_zero (Oct 6, 2008)

[head summarily bitten off]


----------



## Fredie (Oct 6, 2008)

Lightning, I would recommend getting rid of the answers before Butterfree bites off your head!


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Oct 8, 2008)

yayz.


----------



## Typhloise (Oct 11, 2008)

Please help! I'm stuck on clue #3! Can anyone give me a hint? PLEASE!!! :sad:


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Oct 11, 2008)

Spoiler: 3



You'd have to be doomed not to find the answer...


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 11, 2008)

Help with 7 at all?

I think I've gotten it in the past, but I can' remember it.
Probably haven't though knowing me.


----------



## Typhloise (Oct 11, 2008)

PLEASE!!! I'm stuck on clue #3!!! I have no clue what to do!!! Can anyone help???


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm assuming you know it's site related, right?



Spoiler: 3



Try reading things on the site, like the things you wouldn't really want to read for some reason. What reason? You'll know when/if you find out.


----------



## Denri (Oct 11, 2008)

Spoiler for 3 It is OF DOOM! I don't want to watch the whole thing... There's a story in is? About the internet?
Hooray for confusing hints. If you think about what I said, it'd make mre sense.


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 11, 2008)

On Clue 9 now.

Murkrow's there!

EDIT: I need help :(


----------



## Ivy Newton (Oct 11, 2008)

I need help with 3 please!!!
I know where to look, but I've sat through the whole thing and can't find it for the life of me.
Edit: Nevermind, I got it.


----------



## Ivy Newton (Oct 12, 2008)

Murkrow said:


> On Clue 9 now.
> 
> Murkrow's there!
> 
> EDIT: I need help :(





Spoiler: clue 9



And now, a random string of words: version 4 exclusive DS



I'm stuck on 11. Help, anyone?


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 12, 2008)

That didn't actually help that much.
But thanks.
I got past anyway.
I'm on 11. I've been here before, but I've never EVER gotten further.


----------



## Fredie (Oct 12, 2008)

Murkrow said:


> That didn't actually help that much.
> But thanks.
> I got past anyway.
> I'm on 11. I've been here before, but I've never EVER gotten further.





Spoiler: 11



It may not be Gloom, but it's still a Pokémon...


also 



Spoiler: 11



Thinks of towers around the regions...


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 12, 2008)

Fredie said:


> Spoiler: 11
> 
> 
> 
> It may not be Gloom, but it's still a Pokémon...


It says that in the page source. I know.


> also
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmm, thanks
*goes to grab some Pokémon games that could be of help*


----------



## Pig-serpent (Oct 13, 2008)

None of the pokemon I tried for 17 worked.
Edit: I spelled it wrong.  I need help with 19 now.


----------



## Fredie (Oct 14, 2008)

Shiny Spoink said:


> None of the pokemon I tried for 17 worked.
> Edit: I spelled it wrong.  I need help with 19 now.





Spoiler: 19



Hover over the image... Also think of version exclusives


----------



## Pig-serpent (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks, but you were a little late.
Now I'm stuck on 21.


----------



## Daughter of Mew (Oct 22, 2008)

I got bored, started again and am stuck on Clue 16. Help please?


----------



## Pig-serpent (Oct 23, 2008)

Daughter of Mew: Go down to the site, and lose a few games.


----------



## Fox McCloud (Oct 23, 2008)

HELP. FOR. CLUE. NUMBER....

Six. Yeah. That. >_<


----------



## Blazie (Oct 23, 2008)

Ugh...can I have a hint on question 17?


----------



## Daughter of Mew (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm stuck on 17, help?


----------



## Fredie (Oct 23, 2008)

Daughter of Mew said:


> I'm stuck on 17, help?





Spoiler: 17



What can be mistaken for a female? But can be male?


also



Spoiler: 17



It's a pokemon


----------



## Daughter of Mew (Oct 23, 2008)

Fredie said:


> Spoiler: 17
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not really helpful...


----------



## Blazie (Oct 23, 2008)

*runs and gets pokemon poster*
I tried a bunch, but they didn't work... :angry:

EDIT:Yay! I got it!Now I'm stuck on 18...I'll look through the previous posts...

EDIT2: On 21. Source code makes it make slightly more sense, but not really...


----------



## Pig-serpent (Oct 24, 2008)

Number 6 is a very rare pokemon.
For number 17  3rd gen 
Still stuck on 21


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Oct 24, 2008)

Yaaaay. :D I think I was the 100th person, too!

Clue 6: Fanon!

Clue 21: Minus a third of what?


----------



## Pig-serpent (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm so close to cracking 21.
 I know what the numbers in the title mean, and I know it has something to do with Pikachu
It's just to confusing!!!


----------



## Blazie (Oct 24, 2008)

Of...?  I tried attack, and damage, and hp, and hit points... grrr. Wait... pikachu? huh?


----------



## Pig-serpent (Oct 24, 2008)

I saw Pikachu in page, umm, I think it was 18?  Echo said it 2 times on the same page.


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Oct 24, 2008)

Clue 21 again: 



Spoiler



So what could Pikachu do that does a third of _something_?


----------



## Blazie (Oct 24, 2008)

Got it!!...And I am stck on 22. Darn it!
EDIT: Looking through past posts helps SO much. Aaaand I'm on 24.


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Oct 24, 2008)

Clue 24: Evolution, eh?


----------



## Pig-serpent (Oct 24, 2008)

I've tried everything,  Recoil, efect, paralyze, double-edge, doubleedge.
What else do I try?


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Oct 24, 2008)

Shiny: You're on the right track with the last one, just keep thinking about the rest of the clues you've been given.


----------



## Blazie (Oct 24, 2008)

Spoiler: 21



Pikachu, yes. What could he do that takes one third of another thing away? I got it when I saw a message on a page farther back...



Help with 27? I tried  Smoochum=13, 13=smoochum, Smoochum=thirteen, and Thirteen=smoochum. no luck.


----------



## Pig-serpent (Oct 24, 2008)

Does 21 end in power?


----------



## Blazie (Oct 24, 2008)

nope. think of Pika-specific stuff


----------



## Pig-serpent (Oct 24, 2008)

Blazieaura, You rock.
I'm going to check the news arcives for 22 now.


----------



## Blazie (Oct 24, 2008)

Um, thanks?  Clue 27 is eating my brain.


----------



## Pig-serpent (Oct 24, 2008)

23 now.
twins huh. hmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Blazie (Oct 24, 2008)

^Source code helps a lot, trust me. If you get it, it becomes obvious!

for 27 all I can find in the previous posts are people saying 



Spoiler: 27



DO THE MATH. MATH IS IMPORTANT.


 I don't get it


----------



## Pig-serpent (Oct 24, 2008)

Yay.  I made it to 26.
I heard organic on the outside, inorganic on the inside
What does that mean?


----------



## Blazie (Oct 24, 2008)

ItalianPsycho said:


> Ooh! Ooh! Pick me! :P
> 
> Hint to clue 26:
> Something found at the end of something that was made on something that was beginning which was something on the clue 26 page (plus one)...
> ...


^That is what helped me. That and the source code.
For anybody other than Shiny Spoink, I still need help with 27.


----------



## Pig-serpent (Oct 24, 2008)

It seams like less people are into the Clue Game now.  3 people posted on this page.
 I've looked in the past updates of late 06, but I still can't find anything. Just a random question, but if I get 27 before you, can I help you, cause you just siad anyone but me?


----------



## Blazie (Oct 24, 2008)

oh! sorry if that sounded weird. I just meant that you haven't got there yet, so...
I think that we're like the only people that posted because we each post every 15 mins. XD And read my hint closely. It makes sense if you read it and the clue together.
I GOT 27!!! Now I see what the math was about... I'm stupid sometimes. I'm working on 28...\
EDIT: Whoot! On 29!
EDIT2: Scratch that, I'm done! Yey. Are you still on the notorious 26, Shiny Spoink?


----------



## Pig-serpent (Oct 24, 2008)

Yes.  I've looked through the entire section, and I can't get it.  Lucky.
I'm awsome at math, so I might not have a lot of trouble with 27...


----------



## Blazie (Oct 24, 2008)

It's not so much the math as how math is involved. 



Spoiler: 26



Look for the last time 2006 is ever mentioned (like in the hint, 2006+1?), then, look at the actual mentions in there. Then write the noun :)


 Did that make sense?


----------



## Pig-serpent (Oct 24, 2008)

I think I found it.  Now the question is, which noun?


----------



## Blazie (Oct 24, 2008)

well, in the clue, it said  the last mention. The question is, what is the last 'mention', and what is the noun? 
I don't know if that was restating my last hint, or if that helped...


----------



## opaltiger (Oct 24, 2008)

> I GOT 27!!! Now I see what the math was about... I'm stupid sometimes.


I almost embarrassed myself on twenty-seven. Butterfree was like "oh come on >:(" when I typed in the wrong answer but fortunately my brain was quick enough that I figured it out before submitting.

Now I am going to go back to being amused at everyone stuck on #3.


----------



## Pig-serpent (Oct 24, 2008)

Wait, it is in the old updates, right?


----------



## Blazie (Oct 25, 2008)

*nods*


----------



## Pig-serpent (Oct 25, 2008)

Spoiler: 26



A mention is a thanks.  Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


Still stuck.
Edit: Got it.  Working on 27.
Edit: I'm on a roll.  28 now.
Edit: 29


----------



## Blazie (Oct 25, 2008)

need help?


----------



## Pig-serpent (Oct 25, 2008)

Yes.  I found the 



Spoiler: 29



update


 but I don't know what to do with it.  It is a query sitng, right?


----------



## Denri (Oct 26, 2008)

Sorry for booming on everyone here. XD


----------



## Blazie (Oct 26, 2008)

@Shiny:  no. look at the update, then look at the title. Update, title. You'll get it.


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Oct 26, 2008)

Yep, it certainly is.

And if you solved clue 22, clue 29 shouldn't really give you that much trouble~


----------



## Pig-serpent (Oct 26, 2008)

Well it is.
@TGWNU: Yes it is.


----------



## Black Rayquaza (Oct 29, 2008)

I can't get past...well, no.1, actually.  I thought it might be Mewtwo, but that didn't work...help me please!


----------



## Pig-serpent (Oct 29, 2008)

*Popularity* is a big hint.  If you don't get it, go back to earlier posts.
still waiting for 29.


----------



## Blazie (Nov 3, 2008)

@Shiny: It says (in the clue) DO IT. Look at the place where you found the answer to 22, and find something that could apply to that.


----------



## Pig-serpent (Nov 3, 2008)

Finally!  Stuck on 30...


----------



## Blazie (Nov 4, 2008)

That? Previous posts did it for me. I sorta understand,but...


----------



## Pig-serpent (Nov 4, 2008)

I won!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blazie (Nov 5, 2008)

Yay!


----------



## Taliax (Nov 13, 2008)

err... I'm still stuck on 15. I've read everything, and I'm almost positive I have the answer. I think I'm formatting it wrong. I'd tell you what I put, but I don't know how to make a spoiler. Please help!


----------



## Pig-serpent (Nov 13, 2008)

You format it like (blank)=(blank).  You make a spoiler by putting the word "spoiler" in side of the bractets that look like [ and ].  To end it, you put /spoiler between the bractets and you get  This.  Pigs rule.  That work?


----------



## Taliax (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks. I put behavior=good


----------



## Blazie (Nov 15, 2008)

@Taliax: Perfect! Just remember that the first word in a query sting must be all caps or the first letter must be capitalized. :)


----------



## Taliax (Nov 15, 2008)

I tried that. It's still not working.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Nov 15, 2008)

Clue 15:Try another spelling


----------



## Taliax (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks! Now to waste hours of time on 16...

EDIT: Got 16-20, need help with 21...


----------



## Pig-serpent (Nov 16, 2008)

Look through page 30-31 of this thread.  That's the best help I can give you.


----------



## Taliax (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks, reading page 30 helped a lot. I wish I could do this without asking for help so much, but... I'm stuck on 23  -_-


----------



## Chewy the Crispy Crunch (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm stuck on Clue 4. I think I'm overlooking something really obvious...


----------



## Taliax (Nov 17, 2008)

Is that the one with the numbers? If so, it's a pokemon's base stats. Think about what's missing.

Still stuck on 23.


----------



## Blazie (Nov 20, 2008)

23...oh, yes. Look at the source code, first of all. ('view' on the top of your page, then 'source') What does the first clue make you think of that's pokemon-related?


----------



## Taliax (Nov 20, 2008)

err... mewtwo?


----------



## see ya (Nov 24, 2008)

Okay, I know the answer, but only got it by guessing. Anyone care to explain the logic behind (WARNING! CONTAINS THE ANSWER! DO NOT READ UNLESS YOU'VE COMPLETED IT!) Clue 27's answer? What's the factor you multiply the Lapras by to get 49? I mean, yeah, it has to be seven of something else, but what? This has been driving me crazy.


----------



## Blazie (Nov 25, 2008)

Skymin- I didn't get it either-at first. See,  You have to add. On the first day of Christmas, she got a Mew. Then they repeat the verse. Over and over.So in total, she gets 13 Mew, cause there were 13 verses with Mew in them. :) With Lapras, it's 7 Lapras, and she gets seven of them for seven verses in a row. 

Taliax- Uh, what? There are two source code clues, one after the other. The first is written backwards. What else is backwards? Pokemon-related, of course.


----------



## see ya (Nov 25, 2008)

BlazieAura said:


> Skymin- I didn't get it either-at first. See,  You have to add. On the first day of Christmas, she got a Mew. Then they repeat the verse. Over and over.So in total, she gets 13 Mew, cause there were 13 verses with Mew in them. :) With Lapras, it's 7 Lapras, and she gets seven of them for seven verses in a row.


Oooooh! I get it now. Thanks! :D


----------



## Taliax (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks, BlazieAura. I am now stuck on the death trap which is clue 26.


----------



## Pig-serpent (Nov 30, 2008)

ItalianPsycho said:
			
		

> Organic at the outside, inorganic at the inside.


Clue #26, the most challenging clue followed by 21.
There's a lot more I know of, the one I got  it on was one that gives, too much info, and therefore you must find it yourself.


----------



## Taliax (Dec 17, 2008)

Man. I'm still stuck, but of course I'm not thinking much.


----------



## Pig-serpent (Dec 18, 2008)

WUE posted the clue that helped me, but as I said, it had too much info.
How was 27 hard?  I got it in 10 minutes.


----------



## Taliax (Dec 20, 2008)

Could you at least tell me if the hint relates to the clue's answer, or where to find the answer?


----------



## Pig-serpent (Dec 20, 2008)

Look in the past pages, of which I can't remember.  I'm sure you've used/seen this a lot.


----------



## Taliax (Dec 20, 2008)

Huh? Do you mean the last pages of this thread?


----------



## Pig-serpent (Dec 20, 2008)

I can't remember which page, I would look around 21?


----------



## Taliax (Dec 20, 2008)

:DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

I got 26!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111111111!! Yay :D Thank you Shiny Spoink. It makes sense now. Doom on Butterfree and her evily annoying clues of d00m >:/

EDIT: I'm on the last clue!!1 I need help, though. >:(


----------



## Taliax (Dec 21, 2008)

*:DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD*







Need I say more? :D


----------



## Flying Bread (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm stuck on 13 ;_;


----------



## Pig-serpent (Dec 21, 2008)

Was that the natural disasters one?
200th post, I'm now a Metapod!


----------



## Flying Bread (Dec 21, 2008)

Shiny Spoink said:


> Was that the natural disasters one?
> 200th post, I'm now a Metapod!


Yes. Oh, and I figured it out. Thanks for the subtle clue


----------



## Pig-serpent (Dec 22, 2008)

What are you on now.  If it's 14, think about what question 5 was.


----------



## Flying Bread (Dec 22, 2008)

That's still not telling me anything that wasn't in the source code.


----------



## Pig-serpent (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm on the *route *to catch (insert the anwser to question 13)
that good enough?


----------



## Taliax (Dec 22, 2008)

Shiny Spoink said:


> I'm on the *route *to catch (insert the anwser to question 13)
> that good enough?


Remember to think the *first* appearance.


----------



## Flying Bread (Dec 22, 2008)

I got it. 15 is making my brain hurt. >.<


----------



## Taliax (Dec 22, 2008)

I hated it too. Remember to capitalize the first letter in the first word, and keep the second word all lowercase in a query string. The first word has too spellings, so try both.


----------



## PokeNinja (Dec 23, 2008)

15 is ebil!!!!! Someone please help me....


----------



## Pig-serpent (Dec 23, 2008)

Look at the post above yours.  And the anwser is in the question.


----------



## H20firefly (Dec 24, 2008)

i'm lame at this, i'm stuck at 2


----------



## Blazie (Dec 24, 2008)

Well, what's a squishy and floppy pokemon? A _very_ squishy pokemon?


----------



## Pig-serpent (Dec 24, 2008)

For me 2 and 27 were the easiest questions.  Anyways, hints for 2.  Just do what the question tells you. (Yay, a rhyme.


----------



## PokeNinja (Jan 3, 2009)

for 15 > ...you mean like british and english spellings for the first word? I dunno.


----------



## Pig-serpent (Jan 3, 2009)

It's a query sting which means: Part1=part2


----------



## Anything (Jan 9, 2009)

For 15, does it have to do with the site, or something totally different, like common sense?


----------



## Pig-serpent (Jan 9, 2009)

It's more of a read, then anwser something about what you just read.


----------



## Anything (Jan 9, 2009)

OK, now, I'm stuck on 16. I just need to know if it's a query string or not. Does anybody know?


----------



## PokeNinja (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes, I know 15 is a query string but I tried stuff like  good behavior, good behaviour, and the other way around, but it don't work!!! HELP ME 15 IS FRIGGIN EBIL!!!


----------



## Taliax (Jan 10, 2009)

First of all, please don't stretch the page. Second, have you read all the hints already posted? Remember that the first word must be capitalized, but the second must be lowercase.


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Jan 14, 2009)

:DDDDDDDDDD  I AM 134!


----------



## Blackness (Feb 24, 2009)

I can't understand #3


----------



## Erif (Feb 24, 2009)

For number three, look all over the main site for things that sound like a result for rage.

OK, shit. I'm stuck on four. The clue is obviously talking about Shuckle, but what are they asking me for? The stat number, the actual stat that's not being mentioned? I'm at a loss.

Edit: Sorry, I'm stupid. I should of spelled it out instead of using the actual number. >.<


----------



## MurrMurr (Feb 24, 2009)

Cannot get 18, I've already tried no, cantevolve, cannotevolve, and later, what am I missing here?


----------



## Taliax (Feb 27, 2009)

^Is that the one with magneton? If so: The clue game had some questions added after DP.


----------



## StyliBoy (Feb 28, 2009)

I can't even get past one. (I am such a n00b...)


----------



## Callisto (Mar 4, 2009)

I can't get past five.>.<


----------



## Taliax (Mar 6, 2009)

I can't remember what five is. >_< I might be able to help if you told me, though.


----------



## Callisto (Mar 6, 2009)

Deja vu, anyone?


----------



## Taliax (Mar 6, 2009)

Hmm... I think  It refers to a previous clue, #3 or 4, I think. Check the source code?


----------



## darklight2222 (Mar 7, 2009)

Stuck on 20. Have tried many friendship-related things. No luck. Please help me.


----------



## Elliekat (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm still stuck on #4. I've tried (SPOILER) speed, 20, 10, twenty, ten, and Speed, and I still can't get it. Can anyone help me?


----------



## Taliax (Mar 9, 2009)

Uhh... I think it had something to do with a previous clue. That's all I remember.


----------



## Blazie (Mar 11, 2009)

StyliBoy: 



Spoiler



Well, what's a Pokemon that has always been _super_ famous, and was very popular, especially when pokemon started?



Callisto: Referring to #4. Check the source code of #5, and think about the previous question.  That's all I can say without totally spoiling it. >_<

piplup165: 



Spoiler



What Pokemon do you think of when you hear the word love? Or, what shape? And what Pokemon is in that shape? ...Right, I probably should have said it was a pokemon _first._



Elliekat:  The numbers are a Pokemon's stats. Fill in the blanks, anyone?


----------



## Elliekat (Mar 11, 2009)

Well, I've tried all the stats and numbers. Nothing has worked.


----------



## darklight2222 (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks BlazieAura, got 20. Now can't get 21 :(


----------



## StyliBoy (Mar 13, 2009)

...Wow....just wow. I am SUCH an idiot


----------



## Blazie (Mar 14, 2009)

Elliekat: Make sure you have the right pokemon. Also, type out the number as a word (2 would be 'two', etcetera.) 

piplup165: Ugh, the source code was no help on that one. The best way I can explain it is it's -1/3. So basically, something happens in your game, and you lose 1/3 of something else. And it says 'ouch', so it must hurt...


----------



## Elliekat (Mar 15, 2009)

Well, I'm pretty sure it's Shuckle. And I've tried ten and twenty. Time to look at the stats...

Edit: Ok, I got it. Now I can't get #7.

Edit: Aaaaand now I'm stuck on 8. I looked through the whole topic, and probably got the most obvious hints ever, but I'm still stuck. Help, please!


----------



## Blazie (Mar 16, 2009)

Elliekat: 



Spoiler



Where would you get it...well, look at the _specific_ pokemon. Be very, very specific. Then figure out what place you would get it from.


 I hope that helps, I can't say much more. ^^;


----------



## Elliekat (Mar 18, 2009)

Well, I know that  it's the Speed Forme of the Deoxys in DP, and you get it in Veilstone at the one meteorite. But "veilstone" and "meteorite" don't work...


----------



## Aura Cobalt (Mar 20, 2009)

There Is No Helpful Information On Clue 5!

What kind of answer is it? Is it a Pokemon?


----------



## Blazie (Mar 20, 2009)

Elliekat: 



Spoiler



Try where you were first able to get it. Where it was _first_ avaliable.



aruseusu7:  It's a Pokemon. 'Deja vu' feeling like this experience has happened before (though you probably know that). So it's a Pokemon that you've seen before...perhaps very recently?


----------



## Aura Cobalt (Mar 20, 2009)

Wow, I should've been able to figure that one out.

Why does 8 not have more help in the Source Code? -stuck-

EDIT: Never mind... just read the other hints above, sorry for that.

And, can't get 9.


----------



## Elliekat (Mar 21, 2009)

Oh, thanks! I finally got 8.

Now I can't get 9.

Aaaaand now I can't get 13.

Aaaaand now I'm stuck on 15. I've tried Behaviour=good ; Behavior=good ; BEHAVIOUR=good ; BEHAVIOR=good. NOTHING WORKS! Is it broken?


----------



## Orilean (Mar 24, 2009)

i can't get 6!! =(  someone help me?? is it anime related?


----------



## Elliekat (Mar 24, 2009)

Orilean,  it's Pokemon related, kind of. Check the Zodiac page.

That's how I got it, anyway.


----------



## Orilean (Mar 24, 2009)

yea, i tried  deoxys and mewtwo  but it doesn't work??

LOL nvm, i got it :)

EDIT: now im stuck on 10!! ahhh
EDIT: LOL, got that too.... now i'm stuck on 11... :/
EDIT: *sigh...* now im stuck at 14 =.=


----------



## Aura Cobalt (Mar 24, 2009)

Still stuck on 9.


----------



## Orilean (Mar 24, 2009)

@ aruseusu:  look at all the pokemon, note the title "what does half the world mean?" (its only a third now :sunglasses:)


----------



## Seritinajii (Mar 25, 2009)

I can't get number seven, with the Charizard sprite. I know it refers to the bump on Charizard's nose, but what's the pass? I've tried nose, bump, lump, wart, bumpynose, lumpynose, wartnose, and uglynose.


----------



## Orilean (Mar 25, 2009)

its 2 words, no space.... think kindergarten words :)


----------



## Seritinajii (Mar 25, 2009)

Okay, so it's 2 words, but I still can't get it. Still tryinggg o.o


----------



## Orilean (Mar 25, 2009)

look carefully at the poll  BIGGER HINT: you only need words in the poll ;) 

btw, can somebody help me on number 14?? i dont really get what it means by it's like number 5...


----------



## Elliekat (Mar 25, 2009)

What was the answer to the last question? Now, I did see a Pidgey on Route 101, and a Pelipper on Route 233...


----------



## Orilean (Mar 26, 2009)

thanKs ellie!

k.. now im realy stuck =.= why does this clue game have to be soooo hard???

lol, number 15 makes no sense
EDIT: omygoshomygosh!! i got 15 with no help xDD

k.. now i need to look backwards for number 16... =(

EDIT: got 16, but 17 is mean =(


----------



## Pig-serpent (Mar 26, 2009)

Which one is that again?
I think its the one with the water pokemon.  Make sure you spell it right.


----------



## Orilean (Mar 27, 2009)

YES I GOT IT! .. and stuck on the magneton =( number 18 anyone?


----------



## Elliekat (Mar 27, 2009)

Aargh, I'm STILL stuck on 15!

Help, anyone? I've tried so many variations of Behavior=good, and I still can't get it!


----------



## Orilean (Mar 27, 2009)

think ENGLish o.O 

btw, 26 anyone??? i still dont get it after reading pages of stuff... (apparently i'm up to page 26...)


----------



## Pig-serpent (Mar 27, 2009)

That's the only one I don't get, and I know the anwser.
I can't really help.


----------



## Orilean (Mar 27, 2009)

what?? nooooo

is it a word i can find on the old update section 2006? or is it related?? nothing from 'updates' to 'spectrum' works *sniff*

OMYGOSH I GOT IT!!! lol xD
and im completely lost on 27, what does it have to do with math?

and now im completely annoyed by 28... =.=


----------



## Elliekat (Mar 28, 2009)

Yay! I got 15 *happy dance*

....and now I'm stuck on 16. I looked at the source code, and tried marqeeofdoom. That doesn't appear to be it. Oh well, time to search the topic...


----------



## Pig-serpent (Mar 28, 2009)

What were 16 and 28.  It's been forever since I took this.


----------



## Orilean (Mar 28, 2009)

28 is the one about cliche's and clue is, you're popular, why do you keep getting abandoned?... =(  is it a pokemon or something?? T.T


----------



## Aura Cobalt (Mar 28, 2009)

Currently on 13... I've tried absol's pokedex number in the form of threehundreadfiftynine and threefiftynine. I'm guessing I'm completely off on the wrong track with the whole absol thing, so  is it like a different pokemon/ pokemon's number or what?


----------



## Elliekat (Mar 28, 2009)

Aruseusu: It's not Absol's NUMBER....


----------



## Aura Cobalt (Mar 28, 2009)

:blank: OMG. And I've been stuck on that for a while, too.:sweatdrop:
 Now which movie was it with Jirachi in it?


----------



## Elliekat (Mar 28, 2009)

That happened to me with that question too :) 

I NEED A HINT FOR 16!


----------



## Pig-serpent (Mar 28, 2009)

What was 16?
28 is a pokemon


----------



## Elliekat (Mar 28, 2009)

16 is 



Spoiler



Well, at least it's better than being hanged... _Ouch..._


----------



## Orilean (Mar 29, 2009)

Spoiler: 16



ok, why would you get hanged in the first place? and where on TCoD would you get "hanged" but wouldn't?





Spoiler: 28



any other hints other than 1 out of 493?? :S



i got 28, but i dont get why... ???

also, 29 is ebil too x( nvm that was easy... o.O

k number thirty seriously is the hardest one EVER  the difference came with a price??? 

EDIT: nvm xDDD but i dont get why number 30 is that...


----------



## Elliekat (Mar 29, 2009)

Hangman, I know, but it won't work.... "hangman," I mean.
Aargh!

Never mind, I got it.


----------



## Orilean (Mar 30, 2009)

oh btw sry arseusu.... here's a hint: 



Spoiler: 14



its not a movie...or anything to do with television... more with gameboys and such =)


----------



## Elliekat (Mar 31, 2009)

Now I'm stuck on 18. It's bothering me, Hint, please?


----------



## Aura Cobalt (Mar 31, 2009)

Orilean said:


> oh btw sry arseusu.... here's a hint:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. I've tried  rubysaphire, route119, and hoenn.  I think I'm being too literal.


----------



## Orilean (Mar 31, 2009)

ok: 



Spoiler: 14



no your like RED HOT on the answer.... its just that you need to use an addition sign on one of the numbers =) *cough cough*





Spoiler: 18



what generation of sprite is it? now, how do you make magneton evolve, does it evolve now? sorry if that's too obvious


----------



## Aura Cobalt (Apr 1, 2009)

*expresses gratitude* 

Current number: 16

Attempts: variations of chuuu and pi=ka=chuuu; thundershocked; thundershocked=0; and hanged=thundershocked. :dead:


----------



## Orilean (Apr 1, 2009)

oh my gosh... 



Spoiler: 16



once again you are red hot on the answer, make sure you use correct grammar (not saying your grammar is WRONG but it has to be the same as butterfree's) btw, its not a query string


----------



## Aura Cobalt (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks again! Does 19 have something to do with  reversing the order of oddish's pokedex number in some way to get its counterpart?


----------



## Elliekat (Apr 1, 2009)

Areseusu: You're in the past tense with you move. Don't be.

I STILL NEED HELP ON 18! I tried MtCoronet, mountcoronet, magnezone, and even "yes"!

PLEASE HELP ME!


----------



## Aura Cobalt (Apr 1, 2009)

Elliekat said:


> Areseusu: You're in the past tense with you move. Don't be.
> 
> I STILL NEED HELP ON 18! I tried MtCoronet, mountcoronet, magnezone, and even "yes"!
> 
> PLEASE HELP ME!


Thanks, but if you see my post above, I got it. ;)



Spoiler: 18



ummm, one of those answers is correct. Retry, maybee?


----------



## Orilean (Apr 1, 2009)

yup, one of them is correct. oh and 



Spoiler: 19



check bulbapedia for firered/leafgreen they have a list of version exclusives :)


----------



## Aura Cobalt (Apr 2, 2009)

Is 19 a query string? I think its 



Spoiler: 19



either vulpix or bellsprout.


----------



## Elliekat (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh, yay! I got it :)

So now I'm on 19 like the rest of us. The source code says "hovering over images is fun". I tried, and got "043oddish".


----------



## Orilean (Apr 3, 2009)

ok... for both of you 



Spoiler: 19



hover over the oddish like ellliekat and you get ____, ok now use this format for its counterpart. no it is not a query string


----------



## Elliekat (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh, yay! Now of course I'm stuck on 20.

Got it. Anyway, I blew through this and am now stuck on 26. I know  It's in the Old Updates section, somewhere on the 2007 page, and I think I have the 3 posts 2006 is mentioned, but WHAT'S THE NOUN???


----------



## Aura Cobalt (Apr 3, 2009)

I am now on 20. Is it something to do with 



Spoiler: 20



the location of a certain pokemon, like luvdisc, maybee?


----------



## Elliekat (Apr 3, 2009)

*coughcoughcough* SO CLOSE! You can taste it, dude.


----------



## Orilean (Apr 4, 2009)

k... the infamous 26 



Spoiler: 26



it is very lame........ and your looking at the right place.... you'll now it when you see it


----------



## Elliekat (Apr 4, 2009)

I still don't get it. I tried disclaimer(s), chapter(s), update(s), and year(s)!

It is frying my brain. WHAT IS IT?

Edit: Mwahaha, I just noticed I'm a Caterpie! Yay!


----------



## Aura Cobalt (Apr 4, 2009)

Elliekat said:


> *coughcoughcough* SO CLOSE! You can taste it, dude.


And yet, I can't get it.:sad: Any tips for how to format the answer?


----------



## Orilean (Apr 5, 2009)

ok... what did you JUST say in your last post? its one thing that's in your last post....



Spoiler: elliekat



your looking in the right place already, why are you using the ones that are obviously not the answer? its something IN the post not what the post is


----------



## Aura Cobalt (Apr 8, 2009)

Thank you so much once again.

21. This time I Know That I Know what its talking about ( the attack Superpower, and its secondary effects lowering your Attack and Defense ) I just Can't Figure Out What to Type in the Stupid Box. This is why I stink at this game.


----------



## Orilean (Apr 8, 2009)

there's no such attack as superpower *wink* besides... what do you think -1/3 means? think pikachu...


----------



## boogieman900 (Apr 8, 2009)

me need help on 17 its got me stumped please can some one give me a hand


----------



## Aura Cobalt (Apr 8, 2009)

Orilean said:


> there's no such attack as superpower *wink* besides... what do you think -1/3 means? think pikachu...


umm, there actually is an attack called Superpower. Anyways, I got it. I feel like I'm absolutely horrible at this for asking for help on every question for a whole part of the game, but is 22 site related? or is it an attack?



boogieman900 said:


> me need help on 17 its got me stumped please can some one give me a hand


Ok...think of the word "marvellous," and think of pokemon that have a special method for evolving.


----------



## Blazie (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi. ^^

17:  It took me a bit. In the source code, it says 'who says it looks female?' And it has equal rates of gender, but the Pokemon is often considered tender. So...It's a Pokemon with a 50/50 chance of being female/male, but people automatically or usually consider it 'tender', the word relating to a gender. So now, unfortunately, you have to go through all of the Pokemon like that and try their names. Dx 

22:  Clue is giftwrapping'. (After a hyper little smiley. -_-;) And the source code says 'updating...' So maybe you should look somewhere that has somewhere to do with lots of updates, and look for stuff about giftwrapping?


----------



## Orilean (Apr 10, 2009)

oh, didn't know that... =.= lol well it wasn't anything to do with the attack superpower so... yea


----------



## bulbasaur (Apr 14, 2009)

Help... Question 8... There's no clue in the source code. None whatsoever. Can someone help???


----------



## Blazie (Apr 14, 2009)

Question 8. Look at the very specific kind of the Pokemon. Where would you (not your player, but you) be able to get it?


----------



## bulbasaur (Apr 15, 2009)

BlazieAura said:


> Question 8. Look at the very specific kind of the Pokemon. Where would you (not your player, but you) be able to get it?


A gameshark, Maybe??


----------



## Orilean (Apr 15, 2009)

hmm....  think of the specific forme of the pokemon it is, also think of in general dont get too specific


----------



## Blazie (Apr 16, 2009)

bulbasaur said:


> A gameshark, Maybe??


...Nuu...


Spoiler



Where could you find the specific pokemon, where it's _naturally_ in that form? The _only_ place that you can find the form naturally?


----------



## regice (Apr 17, 2009)

Where on the site should i look for the answer to number 3, and i got no clue as for what to look for either.  Any help would be awesome! nvm i got it, but now im stuck on number four... any help would be nice!


----------



## Orilean (Apr 18, 2009)

ok... what do those numbers look like they are?.... veekun helps a lot on this


----------



## regice (Apr 18, 2009)

those look like stats to a pokemon, with one missing, but it has to be 20 because all the numbers added up make 490 and 510 is the max. Unless im thinking of the evs, i got no clue on this one, anything esle you can say to help? Is it a pokemon's name or is it a number? nvm i got it, now about seven...


----------



## Minkow (Apr 19, 2009)

aaaa I cant get five.

 I tried marquee, marquee=of=doom, marquee=doom, doom=marquee, doom, even hairbrush! I know it's talking about the marquee of doom, but exactly WHAT in the marquee?


----------



## Orilean (Apr 19, 2009)

maybe because number five has nothing to do with the marquee of doom???....


----------



## Minkow (Apr 19, 2009)

Darn.

 Okay, but it's referring to a previous clue, and the source code says "Yes, you have seen it before..." Exactly which clue is 5 referring to?


----------



## regice (Apr 19, 2009)

Where on the site section would i find the answer to number 7?


----------



## Blazie (Apr 20, 2009)

Minkow: You may want to think of what you have most _recently_ seen/done on the clue game...

regice: Not telling. ^^ Just go to every page and search around, sorry!


----------



## regice (Apr 20, 2009)

got seven, now what about clue 15 ive tried 



Spoiler:  15



behaviour=sleeping, sleep, confusion, nothing works!


----------



## Blazie (Apr 21, 2009)

How'd you get Pokemon moves and statuses? Check the source code, first. Then answer the statement - your behaviour needs to be good to get the clue, so what would you do in real life, and how do you put it into a query string?


----------



## Aethelstan (Apr 21, 2009)

Oh my gosh, what's wrong with me, I can't get past #2!


----------



## regice (Apr 21, 2009)

BlazieAura said:


> How'd you get Pokemon moves and statuses? Check the source code, first. Then answer the statement - your behaviour needs to be good to get the clue, so what would you do in real life, and how do you put it into a query string?


I literately got no clue on what you mean by that, i would guess not break the law, but what does being good got to do with getting the clue?


----------



## Blazie (Apr 21, 2009)

Aethelstan: It's a Pokemon. Think of squishy goo.

regice: Being good has everything to do with it. If someone told you to have good behaviour, you would obey them and behave well, right? Try something based on that.

Oh, and it's a query string. If you don't know how to do one, check the main page of the clue game.


----------



## regice (Apr 21, 2009)

ooooooooooooh, i got it, thanks! but i must be stupid, because nobody else is stuck on 17, it makes no clear hint at what pokemon it is, what gen is it from?


----------



## Orilean (Apr 22, 2009)

17 



Spoiler: 17



is the one that says marvellous? *yes she spelled it that way* i think it's a gen 3...



oh and #2... 



Spoiler



its not magikarp.... what is squishy and well... floppy... xD



Spoiler



oh and minkow 



Spoiler: 5



you have seen it right before this clue


----------



## regice (Apr 22, 2009)

got another clue for 17, because that didn't really help me much. nvm i got it! for 21, i got  double-edge, and doubleedge,  but neither of those work!


----------



## Orilean (Apr 24, 2009)

what IS 21?? oh... okay... think of number 16 (the hangman one) .... ok... now what else kinda looks like that?


----------



## regice (Apr 24, 2009)

Need help on 22! the giftwraping clue!


----------



## Blazie (Apr 24, 2009)

Giftwrapping. =3
You might want to check old updates for mentions of giftwrapping, and find out what exactly is being wrapped.


----------



## Dragon (Apr 25, 2009)

A little nudge for number threeeee..?


----------



## Espeonrules (Apr 25, 2009)

Hello, everyone!
I've decided to join in, if you don't mind, and help out people that are stuck on clues I've already gotten.

Dragon: 



Spoiler: Clue No. 3



It's somewhere on the site, somewhere where you really don't want to look.



By the way.....currently stuck on 27.....I'm looking on past pages for help, but if anyone knows the answer... er...hint, please?
I know it has something to do withMath....


----------



## Blazie (Apr 25, 2009)

27...the twelve days of christmas one? I'm the math freak, and it took me so long to get this one...well, the verses add up over time. That's your hint.


----------



## Orilean (Apr 27, 2009)

ok...



Spoiler: 27



if she gets mew every day.... hmmmm


----------



## magnemite (Apr 28, 2009)

If you people are talking about the marquee of doom for #3, than I looked with no provail, i tried "hairbush" and the "hairbush" but it gave me a 404!!!


----------



## Minkow (Apr 28, 2009)

Spelling error? Check a dictionary.


----------



## Blazie (Apr 29, 2009)

I've never heard of that kind of bush. Try a word that sounds similar to your answer. Or go through the doomed place again.


----------



## Orilean (Apr 29, 2009)

what in the world is a hairbush???


----------



## Aura Cobalt (Apr 30, 2009)

24, anyone?


----------



## SPPKnight (Apr 30, 2009)

OK, I must be stupid, because I still can't get nine!
I think it's a (spoiler)game name, but I don't know which!


----------



## Orilean (Apr 30, 2009)

@arseusu 



Spoiler: 24



what was 23? now... "evolution is a good theory" says butterfree



@sppknight 



Spoiler: 9



it is... spelling? and make sure it's the right game you're thinking of


----------



## Pig-serpent (Apr 30, 2009)

BlazieAura said:


> 27...the twelve days of christmas one? I'm the math freak, and it took me so long to get this one...well, the verses add up over time. That's your hint.


I'm the math freak at my school.  I got it in less that 10 minutes.
One of the easiest questions ever.


----------



## Eeternity (Apr 30, 2009)

someone plz help me im stuck on 6 

thanks in advance =P

EDIT: figured out 6 now stuck on 7 =P


----------



## Blazie (Apr 30, 2009)

Shiny Spoink said:


> I'm the math freak at my school.  I got it in less that 10 minutes.
> One of the easiest questions ever.


Meh, I wasn't thinking and didn't realize for a long time that you have to keep adding it. AFTER I figured that little detail out I was fine.


7: Hmm...who's the Pokemon god now? But I thought it used to be someone else?


----------



## regice (Apr 30, 2009)

I need help on 24!!!!!!!!!! nothing i try works. ive checked the evolutions list and the gene theory.


----------



## SPPKnight (May 1, 2009)

Thanks!
Now I can't figure out 15!!:sweatdrop:
I'll get it soon!


----------



## Eeternity (May 1, 2009)

BlazieAura: thnx it really helped ^^

im on 12 now to me it doeesn't really make much sense.....


----------



## Orilean (May 1, 2009)

@regice 



Spoiler: 24



you're obviously thinking WAYYY to hard... REMEMBER what 23 was? ok.... NOW think of evolutions....



@SPPknight  so if your behaviour is not good, you dont have a clue... remember it's a query string 

@Eeternity  it's a dark cave, what do you use to make it bright? (think of a staryu)


----------



## Eeternity (May 1, 2009)

thanks so much!!!


----------



## SPPKnight (May 1, 2009)

Oh noes!
I can't get 17:sad:
Sounds femenine, though.


----------



## Eeternity (May 1, 2009)

can someone please help me with 15???


----------



## Espeonrules (May 2, 2009)

SPPKnight: Look carefully at the title. What Pokemon is thought to be female?

Eeternity: What do you need to be to get your clue? Remember the answer is a query string.


----------



## Orilean (May 2, 2009)

Spoiler: 17



think or the word marvellous (spelled that way, like how butterfree did... obviously she's trying to make a point that it has something to do with marvel......)


----------



## Eeternity (May 2, 2009)

halp on 19 please!

ive tried 043oddish, but it dusnt seem to work


----------



## Goldenpelt (May 3, 2009)

I was stuck on 27 for a while, not because I didn't know the answer, but because I didn't know how to write the answer.


----------



## Orilean (May 5, 2009)

is 19 the one about oddish's counterpart? it's not oddish itself.. so... yea

congratz ゼニガメ26 xD


----------



## Blazie (May 6, 2009)

19 -  Yeah, they want the counterpart, not the Pokemon on the page. Look at version exclusives.


----------



## JolteonShock (May 8, 2009)

I'm stuck on three!  I tried "the Marquee of Doom", but it didn't work.


----------



## Blazie (May 8, 2009)

The Marquee is not the answer. It _contains_ the answer.


----------



## Chewy the Crispy Crunch (May 8, 2009)

Stuck on 26.... grrr....


----------



## Blazie (May 9, 2009)

26 is pure EVIL. It took a while for me to get it.

Last mention of 2006...sounds like you need to look at the last thing related to 2006 on this site...  Sorry if that's confusing/hard; if I say too much I'll just give the whole thing away.

BTW, your username is awesome.


----------



## Aura Cobalt (May 9, 2009)

I, too am stuck on 26. 



Spoiler: 26 possibly



I 'Ctrl + F'ed the 2007 updated page and found the last thing related to 2006, but I don't get what part of that long update has to do with the clue. I also searched through the 2008 updates, but nothing on 2006.



Help!


----------



## SPPKnight (May 9, 2009)

Gahh!
I'm so stupid!!!!
Even with all your help I can't get 17!:dead:


----------



## Espeonrules (May 9, 2009)

I agree, 26 was really hard. I eventually got it, but it took me ages. 

You're on the right track. It's literally the last mention. Just look very carefully at the 2007 page where you found 2006.

Oh, and No. 17:

Look very carefully at the heading, and think about what Pokemon that relates to. What Pokemon is generally thought to be feminine but it's not? Think: Female only looking Pokemon.


----------



## Chewy the Crispy Crunch (May 9, 2009)

Espeonrules said:


> You're on the right track. It's literally the last mention. Just look very carefully at the 2007 page where you found 2006.


By that, do you mean last mention as in bottom of the page, or last mention as in most recent, thereby being the last? And once we find that, what part is the answer?

@BlazieAura: Haha, thanks.

EDIT: YES! I GOT CLUE 26! Now to 27.

EDIT: Okay, I am officially stuck. Are you supposed to format your answer in a query string?


----------



## Goldenpelt (May 9, 2009)

@Chewy: Yes, it's a query string. One part is the Pokemon that the speaker got the most and the other part is how many they got, not necessarily in that order.


----------



## Chewy the Crispy Crunch (May 9, 2009)

Well, I tried thirteen=smoochum and smoochum=thirteen and they both didn't work. Looking at other pages, people said it had something to do with math, but I don't exactly know how.


----------



## Eeternity (May 9, 2009)

AAGH still cant get 19

dont really understand wat opposite of version exclusive means....


----------



## Blazie (May 9, 2009)

27: The verses are collective. They add up over time.

19: Well...in LeafGreen there was Vulpix, and its counterpart in FireRed was Growlithe...


----------



## Chewy the Crispy Crunch (May 11, 2009)

BlazieAura said:


> 27: The verses are collective. They add up over time.


By 



Spoiler: a word



collective


 do you mean 



Spoiler: something important



the verse numbers add up, the Pokemon add up, or the moves add up?


 And does the fact that 



Spoiler: something I think is important



Magneton has an exclamation mark instead of a comma


 have any significance or did Butterfree just do that?


----------



## Aura Cobalt (May 11, 2009)

I hate #26! :sad:


----------



## Blazie (May 12, 2009)

27: Magneton has an exclamation mark to coincide with the shout of 'Five Golden Rings!' in the original 'Twelve Days of Christmas'. And 



Spoiler



if received what Butterfree receives, on day one you get a Mew, and on day two you get a Mew and two Metapod. You *still have* the Mew from day one.



26: Have you checked the source code? If so, look where it says for 'mentions of 2006'.


----------



## Aura Cobalt (May 12, 2009)

YAAAAAAAAY!!!

27 was easy. Now I have no idea how to take 28.
Something to do with missingno, maybe?


----------



## Blazie (May 12, 2009)

28 is about a popular Pokemon in the anime that got abandoned 1-2 times. You might not know it, as it refers to something in the much less recent episodes.


----------



## Chewy the Crispy Crunch (May 13, 2009)

Wait, so then wouldn't there be thirteen Mew, 24 Metapod, 33 Blastoise, 40 Bulbasaur, 45 Magneton, 48 Gastly, then 49 Lapras, thereby Lapras being the most?


----------



## Blazie (May 13, 2009)

Chewy: Yes. Now put it into a query string.


----------



## Aura Cobalt (May 13, 2009)

BlazieAura said:


> 28 is about a popular Pokemon in the anime that got abandoned 1-2 times. You might not know it, as it refers to something in the much less recent episodes.


Ooh, gosh. I really don't remember the anime much at all. I'm trying to think somewhere along the lines of Team Rocket (?), but I've got nothing.


----------



## Chewy the Crispy Crunch (May 13, 2009)

BlazieAura said:


> Chewy: Yes. Now put it into a query string.


Well, I tried fortynine=lapras, lapras=fortynine, lapras=49, 49=lapras, forty-nine=lapras, lapras=forty-nine, lapras=fourty-nine, and fourty-nine=lapras but they all failed.


----------



## Blazie (May 13, 2009)

Chewy: The first word in a query string has to be capitalized. Otherwise you're right.

aruseusu7: I searched the anime section of Serebii. ^^;


----------



## Chewy the Crispy Crunch (May 13, 2009)

Huh? That doesn't seem to work. I tried Lapras=fortynine, Fortynine=lapras, Fortynine=Lapras, Lapras=49, 49=Lapras, Forty-nine=lapras, and Forty-nine=Lapras.

GRRR Why am I the only one that seems to be unable to solve this? I feel stupid....


----------



## Elliekat (May 13, 2009)

I'm STILL stuck on 26. I am completely stumped. I know where the answer is, I just don't get it.


----------



## Blazie (May 13, 2009)

Chewy: Huh? One of them is right, double check your spelling?

Elliekat: Check the source code, and thoroughly read through the place where you think it is.


----------



## Aura Cobalt (May 14, 2009)

Elliekat said:


> I'm STILL stuck on 26. I am completely stumped. I know where the answer is, I just don't get it.


I thought I knew where the answer was, too, but I didn't. 



Spoiler



It is on that page, but probably not where you think. The vague word that is probably throwing you off is _mention_. Other than an update, what else could the word _mention_ mean?



I have no idea where to _start_ trying to figure out the answer for 28.


----------



## Spatz (May 14, 2009)

k, I'm stupid but any help for four?


----------



## Chewy the Crispy Crunch (May 14, 2009)

Think, what kind of numbers are those; where in Pokemon would you see them?

Not sure if that needed spoiler tags, but to be on the safe side....

EDIT: YES! I GOT 27! Thanks BlazieAura! Now to 28.... but first the bathroom. [/late TMI alert]

EDIT: YES! Unto 29.

EDIT: YES! I'm on 30!


----------



## Blazie (May 15, 2009)

28 is a popular pokemon in the early anime that got abandoned 1-2 times. Serebii's anime section helped me, since I didn't remember anything about the old anime. ^^;

Eon Spirit: The title is a very good hint if you try to connect it to Pokemon.


----------



## Chewy the Crispy Crunch (May 15, 2009)

Thanks, BlazieAura. Now I'm on 30. Grrr....

EDIT: WEWT! I GOT IT! YEAH! Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Aura Cobalt (May 15, 2009)

Chewy the Crispy Crunch said:


> EDIT: YES! I GOT 27! Thanks BlazieAura! Now to 28.... but first the bathroom. [/late TMI alert]
> 
> EDIT: YES! Unto 29.
> 
> EDIT: YES! I'm on 30!


Could you give me some help on 28, then?


----------



## Chewy the Crispy Crunch (May 15, 2009)

Okay, what Pokemon in one of the first episodes was abandoned, then found, then dropped off at a daycare-place? You don't actually see the abandoning.

That sounded really confusing...,


----------



## Aura Cobalt (May 16, 2009)

Wasn't weepinbel taken to a daycare by James? I still don't see how "glitches" would have anything to do with this.


----------



## Lollicat (May 16, 2009)

Wow...I'm dense. Anyone have any clues for #2?


----------



## Aura Cobalt (May 16, 2009)

Yay, got it! But I still don't get what glitches have to do with anything. Nevertheless, shouldn't have taken me _that_ long...



Spoiler: 2



Although it's floppy like some water-types, it can't be water because it's also squishy. Although it's squishy like some poison-types, it can't be poison because it's also floppy.



So I'm on #30. I'm thinking it's something to do with the jump between generations II and III?


----------



## Blazie (May 17, 2009)

30: It was part of something that changed that you could notice without delving too deep into the game. Like, really simple.


----------



## Spatz (May 19, 2009)

Eon Spirit said:


> k, I'm stupid but any help for four?


Well I got it now, and the next one. But now I'm stuck on six...*sigh*


----------



## Aura Cobalt (May 19, 2009)

Yay! Finally got it. Thanks for your help everyone!



Spoiler: 6



*cough cough my avatar sure casts a big shadow cough cough*


----------



## Spatz (May 21, 2009)

And now 7, wow I suck...


----------



## walter (May 21, 2009)

You don't suck. It's just that number 7 is hard.


----------



## Chewy the Crispy Crunch (May 22, 2009)

Eon Spirit said:


> And now 7, wow I suck...


For number 7, it's TCoD-related. And yeah, it's hard unless you have a tendency to look through obscure sections of the site. Think about where you would see Pokemon sprites (other than the sprite gallery).


----------



## Spatz (May 22, 2009)

I tried  content=gold, content, gold=content, charizard=content


----------



## Blazie (May 23, 2009)

-shakes head- Sorry, no. Think of something you see when you first enter the actual site that has Pokemon sprites in/on/involved in it.


----------



## YetiPenguin (May 23, 2009)

Can I have some help with question 3? I'm pathetic.


----------



## Chewy the Crispy Crunch (May 24, 2009)

Ooh, three is hard. Look somewhere on the site where if you go, you'll be doomed.


----------



## Skroy (May 24, 2009)

I love these types of games, so why do I suck at them? I'm stuck on clue 15... help?


----------



## YetiPenguin (May 26, 2009)

Oh, thanks, Chewy! That was murder. Now I'm stuck on four. *Shot* Does it have to do with how to distribute stats on Fakemon?


----------



## Spatz (May 26, 2009)

GRAH!

I tried  Poll, Randompoll, AlmightyRandomPoll, and SitePoll  to no avail!


----------



## Skroy (May 26, 2009)

Eon Spirit: Ah, clue 7...  You've gotten that far, now check the "site" 

YetiPenguin:  No Fakemons in this one but Pokémon. Vee-kun helps though...  

Still need help with clue 15...

Edit: Never mind, finally got it. Moving along now... but before I completely do that, I re-edited my hints just in case some random person checks them for whatever reason. My previous hints were a bit too revealing in my opinion.


----------



## Spatz (May 27, 2009)

Figured it out, lolz, but now durned 8. I feel relatively shamed, but I'm gonna search this here thread for the help.

Edit: Figured that out. Wow fail how bloody obvious it was. Now to nine.


----------



## walter (May 28, 2009)

for #9 "It's a pokemon game"


----------



## Spatz (May 28, 2009)

10's a bum, I dun get it, and there's nothing in the source code...


----------



## darklight2222 (May 28, 2009)

I just got into this again and am desperately seeking help for anything after twenty, especially 21. Please help.


----------



## Skroy (May 29, 2009)

For #10:  The answer is starring you in the face. "What you see is what you get" as they say (remember to add that lone 's' into your answer and no spaces).


----------



## Spatz (May 29, 2009)

I appreciate the help, but the clue is too broad...


----------



## Flareth (May 30, 2009)

Ahahaha....finally I got past that dreaded question three. I knew it had to do with the marquee of doom but you guys helped. :D


----------



## walter (Jun 1, 2009)

Eon is right. Your going to have to be a little more detailed with the clue.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 1, 2009)

@Eon: *Sighs* Fine... another hint for clue 10 from me:  The clue is asking you for a specific title. What title is it, and how does it involve images of Mewtwo, Scyther and Mewtwo's back? Take specific note of the Scyther's stance... It's hard to give a detailed hint without spoiling the tricky part.

@piplup165: Clue 21: 



Spoiler



It's asking for a move, and according to the page source, it implies it's a strong move _but_ there is some sort of drawback to it. What is that drawback?


----------



## Blazie (Jun 2, 2009)

Gosh, I poofed for a week and a half. Sorry about that. ^^;

For clue 10, emphasis should be on the word title.

And hi, Skroy.


----------



## Spatz (Jun 2, 2009)

aghlkjsafjh!

Can't understand 12!


----------



## Skroy (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi, Blazie. Surprised?

As for clue 12... 



Spoiler



Remember that the Clue Game is mostly *Pokémon* related. Read the clue and the page source; it's asking for light, so where's the light coming from?


 That's as detailed as I can get for this clue.

I'm stuck on 25...

Edit: Never mind. I got the answer a few seconds after posting this post. Moving along...


----------



## Dragon (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm still confused on 10. Is it site related, or..?

And a somewhat more detailed clue..? ;>_>


----------



## Blazie (Jun 3, 2009)

10: Think literally. _Very_ literally. Write down what you see.

26: Basically the hardest clue ever. xD Well, 2006 is a year, like a date. Where do you see dates and numbers on the site?


----------



## Dragon (Jun 3, 2009)

I tried stuff along the lines of mewtwoscythersmewtwosback, or is that too.. out there?


----------



## Spatz (Jun 3, 2009)

@Dragon: What Blazie means is think of the three images, and the s as a title. What title consists of what the three sprites relate too?

@Skroy: I still don't understand, it doesn't make any sense to me...I'll try though...


----------



## Skroy (Jun 3, 2009)

Clue 12:  Wayward Cave.  That's all I'm saying.

@Blazie: I know where to look. However, I don't know what I'm specificly looking for, though.


----------



## Blazie (Jun 3, 2009)

Eon Spirit:  Oh no! The cave you've just entered in your game is pitch black? How will you be able to see now? 

Skroy: Check the source code, and look for the last time you can find 2006. And part of the question will be in the place where you find the answer.


----------



## Spatz (Jun 4, 2009)

14 is being balls! Need help!


----------



## Skroy (Jun 4, 2009)

14...  It's like Clue 5: "Déjà vu". Or in other words, it relates to the previous clue's answer. So when did it first appear? 

Sorry if you find my hints vague, but I'm trying my best not to sound too revealing. I tend to give hints out a la Professor Layton if you ever played that.


----------



## Spatz (Jun 4, 2009)

That gave barely any extra help, as that's basically what the clue is...


----------



## Skroy (Jun 4, 2009)

Fine... second hint a la Professor Layton: 



Spoiler



Don't think of the anime, if that's what you're doing. Think of another media. In what *place* did _it_ reveal itself to us people/*trainers* for the first time?


----------



## giantnoob (Jun 5, 2009)

omg im stuck at number 8, you know, the one with the list and then something about tyranitar. i;ve read all the clues but cant seem to worrk it out!  greeargh!!!11!!one1!!one!111!oneone1one!

some one plz help.............plz?


----------



## Spatz (Jun 5, 2009)

Game then, but still doesn't make enough sense...

noob  think of what games he appears in, and try that... I fear I'm a bit to revealling, oh well...


----------



## Skroy (Jun 5, 2009)

Third hint for Eon:  "I'm gonna go catch me some Pokémon! Now where can I find (insert name)? Better yet, which area in (insert first region it appeared in)? I can't give you anything better than this without revealing too much.


----------



## Spatz (Jun 10, 2009)

15, first query string and I don't know...

EDIT: Scrub that...16 make no sense...


----------



## Skroy (Jun 11, 2009)

Clue 16: 



Spoiler



Take a break, play a few *games* (remember that the Clue Game is Pokémon and site related).


That's all you'll need for this clue... I think...


----------



## Spatz (Jun 11, 2009)

Damn 26 is ebil!


----------



## Skroy (Jun 11, 2009)

Okay, I'm also stuck on 26... just read the hints I've been given.


----------



## Spatz (Jun 11, 2009)

I've read about a dozen hints, and haven't a clue!


----------



## walter (Jun 12, 2009)

I need help to!


----------



## Orilean (Jun 13, 2009)

what is 26?? *off to go check*

OHOH how could i forget xD the notorious 26... (i assume you know where to look)think simple, like VERY simple, if you're a student it's probably something you'd use every day

what is a mention? when do you mention things (most of the time)? and what's the last one for that particular one? (it's VERY random, and remember it's just the noun, one word)

i have an example now:  you get an oscar award, what do you do on the stage??? =)


----------



## Articuno (Jun 13, 2009)

Ive read this whole form but I can't figure out 29.

Nevermind I got it.


----------



## SethGrey (Jun 13, 2009)

nerg can't do the 1st one i must be dumb


----------



## Blazie (Jun 16, 2009)

First one is a Pokemon. A Pokemon that is stereotypically popular, and famous.


----------



## Spatz (Jun 16, 2009)

#30, I swear I'll glomp the person who gives me the most workable clue for it...


----------



## Skroy (Jun 16, 2009)

YES, YES, YES! I HAVE DONE IT! I HAVE MADE RICE PUDDING! :3

... Oh yeah, the Clue Game, right...
In related news: YES, YES, YES! I HAVE DONE IT! I HAVE BEATEN THE CLUE GAME!
Now to somehow find a way to post the proof...

For 30:  It's referring to the game. But, tell me, how could the game be any different? Er, this one's sorta hard for me to give a hint to without revealing the answer.

Edit: I thought my hint for #30 was a bit _too_ helpful, so I somewhat changed it.


----------



## Spatz (Jun 16, 2009)

Victory!
Skroy Gets glomped and everyone gets cake, yes cake for all, on second thought, no.

CHEESE for all, yes CHEESE, love it, eat, smear it, wear it!

I am Sheogorath fear my randomnosity!

~Sheogorath


----------



## Blazie (Jun 17, 2009)

Congrats you guys! ^^


----------



## SPPKnight (Jun 18, 2009)

Guhh... I researched Marvel and feminine pokemon for almost ten minutes and I still don't get 17! :dead:
I'm so lazy and uncreative that I demand help, just not in a rude, Will Smith sort of way. A nice way. I'm rambling again... :sweatdrop:


----------



## Skroy (Jun 18, 2009)

@SPPKnight: The Pokemon has a 50:50 chance of either being male or female. However, you may mistake its gender at first if you just look at its appearance...


----------



## Orilean (Jun 19, 2009)

Spoiler: 17



*Marvels* OOHHH look it has pretty scales =DD


----------



## SethGrey (Jun 19, 2009)

I still Cannot beat the 1st clue i must be a idiot (lol)


----------



## Skroy (Jun 19, 2009)

*Sighs* .... For #1:  The key word is 'popular'. Which Pokemon is it referring to under that condition? 

You can also check the page source for a hint, if there is any. To do that, click on "View" at the top of the menu bar of your browser and click "Source" (if you're using Firefox, press "Ctrl+U"


----------



## SethGrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Got  it i tried that one once (the one that is the answer) but spelled it wrong so thanks!


----------



## Scyther (Jun 20, 2009)

Heh... I can't even get #3. *cries*


----------



## Skroy (Jun 20, 2009)

#3 : 



Spoiler



This clue is sure to bring _doom_ to you, unless you have _patience_.


Will this hint do?


----------



## Arcticuneice (Jun 21, 2009)

Could I have some help on #7?


----------



## Scyther (Jun 21, 2009)

^It's in the site section, a sub-section. 

Any help with question 22? I know it's in the old updates, just any hint in what year? I've been searcing it for a looonngg time.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 23, 2009)

22:  Ctrl+F is your best friend, so ask its help. But with what exactly though?


----------



## Scyther (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks, Skroy.

*sighs*

Sorry to bother you people again, but I can't get 23. I tried Umbreon and Espeon but they don't seem to work.


----------



## Blazie (Jun 23, 2009)

23: The page source did it for me. Check the first hint there, and think about what Pokemon it reminds you of.


----------



## Scyther (Jun 23, 2009)

Meh. Nobody else got stuck on this one...

Thanks for the clue, but the source code didn't cut it for me.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 24, 2009)

23:  The words in the page source are written backwards. But why backwards? How does it relate to the answer of the clue?


----------



## Orilean (Jun 25, 2009)

there's a better one,



Spoiler: 23



the _backwards_ clue says something about ADDING A ZERO to the number of the clue... what kind of number does "023" look like? i remember bulbasaur was 001...


 sorrry if i spoiled too much xD


----------



## Astral (Jun 27, 2009)

Mwahaha. Got 'em all.







Boo for MS Paint text editing, though. :/


----------



## Orilean (Jun 29, 2009)

lol good for you =)


----------



## hpkelly (Jul 5, 2009)

need help with 4 where is the stat thing on veekun?


----------



## Orilean (Jul 6, 2009)

veekun? i think it's this one: http://veekun.com/dex/pokemon/search


----------



## Senpo (Jul 7, 2009)

Please I need help!

I've looked through all 45 pages of this forum, and only ONE person has asked for the clue I'm stuck on, and that person was never answered! Pleeeease give me some sort of clue for 25! Please!


----------



## Blazie (Jul 8, 2009)

25 is a Pokemon who used to be "single" - the only one in its evolution line - but now it is surrounded on both sides - it has a pre-evolution _and_ an evolution now.


----------



## Senpo (Jul 8, 2009)

Hah! Got it now. But now I'm stuck on 26...last mention of 06?


----------



## Orilean (Jul 10, 2009)

the notorious 26... 



Spoiler: 26



what do you do on the stage if you get an oscar award? now look at the list and it will be so obvious you want to rip your hair =) remember it's one word...


----------



## lex288 (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm looking at 7, I have the page with the sprite in front of me, but no mater what I type, I get the 404.
How do I get it?!


----------



## Orilean (Jul 19, 2009)

is it the one with charizard?



Spoiler: lex288



she's asking you what you see. by the way, i'm gunna go vote on the polls on the site right now *winks* =D (remember to not put any spaces in the answer)


----------



## speedblader03 (Aug 11, 2009)

I just read the whole thread, but #30 still baffles me.

EDIT:  Nevermind, I got it!

Yay I won!


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Aug 23, 2009)

For question 3, I've tried marqueeofdoom, themarqueeofdoom, artthievesclickhere, and a few variations of them, but nothing works.


----------



## <Joseph: Night SHADE> (Sep 19, 2009)

FIIIIIIIIIIIIIIFFFFFFFFFFTTTTEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
...Now that i got that off my chest, I've looked through the entire thread and nothing has worked. I have tried:
Behaviour=good, Behavior=good, Good=behaviour, Good=behavior, Behaving=well, and as many variations as i could think of, but no. so, help, please.
HELP MEEE NOW!!!!!
:sad::sad::sad::sad::sad::sad::sad::sad::sad::sad::sad:


----------



## <Joseph: Night SHADE> (Sep 19, 2009)

oops, made that last one too big... sorry...:sweatdrop:


----------



## SonicNintendo (Nov 26, 2009)

Anyone got help for notorious number 22?  All I can think of is Christmas

EDIT: I got it after researchig the forum.  Fwee.


----------



## SonicNintendo (Nov 29, 2009)

ARGH!!!
Got 27, *WHATS 28?!?!?! Need help plz!*[/COLOR  Got that too


----------



## superdraco (Dec 7, 2009)

how to do clue 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
all i can think of is porygon


----------



## superdraco (Dec 7, 2009)

help! stuck on clue 4


----------



## superdraco (Dec 7, 2009)

need hint on 555555555555 please


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Dec 9, 2009)

superdraco said:


> how to do clue 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> all i can think of is porygon


I need help on this too. I checked out art thieves click here, but nothing came up.


----------



## Tazgirl18992 (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm stuck on clue 24: Theory of Evolution

Can anyone help. I tried 'DNA' and others. No help with the page source...


----------



## Satirical Psyduck (Jan 6, 2010)

Skroy said:


> Clue 21:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm also trying to get clue 21, and I'm fairly sure what the move might be, but how would I phrase the answer?


----------



## <Joseph: Night SHADE> (Feb 4, 2010)

I suddenly got fifteen, blazed through them without looking at this thread, and 30...


			
				Douglas Adams said:
			
		

> When you're cruising down the road in the fast lane and you lazily sail past a few hard-driving cars and are feeling pretty pleased with yourself and then accidentally change down from fourth to first instead of third thus making your engine leap out of your bonnet in a rather ugly mess, it tends to throw you off your stride in much the same way that[...]


that this question threw me off mine. It has left me a gibbering wreck for a month and a half and only now have I regained my sanity enough to post here.
No-one, especially my school, has yet tried to determine the cause of my sudden and mysterious disappearance, but if they did, I would tell them...


			
				Douglas Adams said:
			
		

> "Oh, hello, [<Joseph: Night SHADE>] here. Look, sorry I haven't been in for [a month and a half] but I've gone mad."
> "Oh, not to worry. Thought it was probably something like that. Happens here all the time. How soon can we expect you?"
> "When do hedgehogs stop hibernating?"
> "Sometime in spring, I think."
> "I'll be in shortly after that."



...If you can't tell, I've been reading The Hitchhiker's Guide To The Galaxy series. I like it.

Anyway, any help for 30? I've read the thread, but no.


----------



## Pig-serpent (Feb 7, 2010)

Can't remeber 30, been too long.  Is she ever going to add more questions?


----------



## Satirical Psyduck (Feb 9, 2010)

Can't get twenty one. still.


----------



## <Joseph: Night SHADE> (Feb 17, 2010)

No progress... Just came to note:


			
				The counter from Clue 2 said:
			
		

> 6789 people have gotten this far...


6789. Mweehee.


----------



## Ninja Chatot (Apr 12, 2010)

What is 7? I'm stuck on it... (spoiler)i know it has to do with the little bump on charizards nose, I can't figure out what the answer is, though


----------



## Elliekat (Apr 12, 2010)

You're very close. Look on the site.

EDIT: I was stuck on 26. Now I restarted and am stuck on 24. Hints for both?
I know where to look for 26, but WHAT IS IT?

OH! And for 25, I've tried 



Spoiler: 25



Chansey, Magmar, Electabuzz and Roselia. Did I miss anything?


----------



## Ninja Chatot (Apr 14, 2010)

Gah, I don't know where to look on the site. What topic is it under?


----------



## Elliekat (Apr 14, 2010)

It's in the Site section. (Time saver- it's at the bottom of its page.)


----------



## Severus Snape (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm still stuck at Number 3.

Clue 3: A Friend in Deed
Who ever had a greater friend
than the Internet itself?
7565 people have gotten this far...

I've been stuck here for months!


----------



## Elliekat (Apr 25, 2010)

Well. Uh. Hint: Key to getting this one is in your signature. It says you've been there already, but...


----------



## zeKieranator (May 19, 2010)

Can anyone help me with Clue 30? Does it have anything to do with 



Spoiler: clue 30



shiny Pokemon animations? Is it a query string?


----------



## MrsLRox (May 29, 2010)

*facepalm* I can't even get number two. What pokemon is squishy and floppy?


----------



## darklight2222 (May 29, 2010)

AAAAAAARRRRRRGGGGHHHHH!

Sorry for the outburst. Let me explain.

I have combed through every page in this thread for Clue 26 hints. I have found many. They have all made me figure out the subject of the answer, but not the answer itself. I NEED HELP! I don't care if the clues you give me are blatantly obvious, I don't mind, in fact I'd prefer it. I'm at the point where, if the answer was a pokemon, I would be willing to start with Bulbasaur and type in every single pokemon.

PLEASE! Hints to #26! I will acknowledge you as a deity if you help me get the answer!

Please help:sad:


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (May 29, 2010)

Spoiler: 26



You know the Old Updates? You know Butterfree has a new year's tradition? And you know it asks for the 'last mention'? Put them together.



Clue 30 anyone?


----------



## darklight2222 (May 29, 2010)

OMG thank you Squor ... Squornsh ... Squornshell... Mr. Beta. _[bows down]_.

Now for 28...

EDIT: Make that 29

EDIT: YAY! On number 30, now need help with that.


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (May 29, 2010)

That's Ms. Beta to you. You could just write it as Squorn or something.

I hate Clue 30.


----------



## darklight2222 (May 29, 2010)

Sorry Squorn. Have you solved 30? Or are you stuck on it too?

EDIT: DONE! YAY!


----------



## MrsLRox (May 30, 2010)

>< Still can't find out what clue 2 is *facepalm*


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (May 30, 2010)

Aww. I'm still stuck. I really hope that Piplup165 is kind enough to repay the favour and help me out, yes? *Flutters eyelashes*


----------



## Karkat Vantas (May 30, 2010)

Ms. L said:


> >< Still can't find out what clue 2 is *facepalm*


Think here. The clue implies that it's very goopy... know any Pokemon that fit that description?


----------



## ShadowUmbreon (Jun 1, 2010)

Help with 21? It is eating my brain!!:angry:

EDIT: Nevermind, my younger brother got it on his first try. T.T SO! Any help with number 23 is now greatly appreciated! :D


----------



## MrsLRox (Jun 2, 2010)

Kammington said:


> Think here. The clue implies that it's very goopy... know any Pokemon that fit that description?


Hmm...could it be Grimer or Muk? I guess they're the only ones I can think of that are goopy. Other than that I can't think of anything else.

[/spoiler]


----------



## Elliekat (Jun 2, 2010)

You're on the right track! Those aren't it but YOU'RE SO CLOSE YOU'RE BURNING UP!


----------



## MrsLRox (Jun 4, 2010)

I've tried Grimer and Muk in a query string, but that didn't work. I also tried Gulpin and Swalot. How about  Squirtle? I remember in the old Yellow game you get Squirtle in Vermillion, where they're worried about pollution from Grimer and Muk. Or perhaps I'm just reading into it too far.


----------



## Elliekat (Jun 4, 2010)

Haha, you are kinda reading into it too far. Grimer looks pretty similar to the answer though...


----------



## 007manyo (Jun 7, 2010)

...narg.
can't think of 29!
Never mind!
on to thirty...
hahaha!


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Jun 8, 2010)

Gyaah! This thread has been very helpful, but I've gotten stumped on Clue 22. Will someone please help me...?


----------



## 007manyo (Jun 8, 2010)

darnit, now number 30 has me stumped... does it have something to do with game names, graphics, moves, or storylines?

EDIT: YES! I FINNISH'D IT! LOL!


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (Jun 8, 2010)

Aw, come on! Everyone gets it but doesn't help _me_!


----------



## MrsLRox (Jun 8, 2010)

Fwee! I got Clue 2!! But now I'm stuck on 3... Meh. Without this thread I would still be stuck on 1. XD


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (Jun 9, 2010)

Spoiler: Clue 3



Ever been to the Marquee of doom?


----------



## Elliekat (Jun 9, 2010)

Still stuck on 26. If it's not "thanks," what is it?


----------



## Starshine (Jun 9, 2010)

I know where to look for three, but...   I've been to the marquee several times, whether it be patience training or this game, I still haven't figure it out D: I feel pretty stupid right now. I know it's at the beginning but..

EDIT: I got it!

( Hint for those stuck):  It's commonly found in a household. 

now for four... (DO NOT read if you haven't solved it)  I think it's shuckle. I tried writing speed and 5, but neither works.


----------



## Elliekat (Jun 9, 2010)

For 3:  Just keep looking! It's near the beginning, if that helps. 

PLEASE HELP ME ON 26!
I'm sure it has to do with the new years thanks, BUT THANKS IS NOT THE ANSWER.


----------



## MrsLRox (Jun 11, 2010)

I went through it quite recently actually, but I guess I'll have to do it again because I have NO idea what you guys are talking about ^^;


----------



## MrsLRox (Jun 11, 2010)

Yay, found it! Do you think it'll ever bring the Internet back? xD Now on to four!


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (Jun 12, 2010)

Okay, for 26: You know Butterfree has a new year's tradition? Look in the old updates for the year it specifies and find the answer. Too specific?


----------



## Ferasquilee (Jun 16, 2010)

Wow. I need help on number 6.

I've tried Arceus, space, spearpillar and a few others, but I can't seem to get it!

Help?

EDIT: I got it. Source code really helps.


----------



## Mai (Jun 19, 2010)

Stuck on 5.


----------



## Elliekat (Jun 19, 2010)

Okay. Deja vu is something you think you've seen before, right? What have you seen before? Now, what name fits with what you've seen before? Sorry if this is too big of a hint :P


----------



## Darksong (Jul 10, 2010)

I believe it's not too late for a bump. I started the clue game again, and I managed to get up to #9. I've looked through the listed Pokemon's stats and stuff, but I can't seem to find a similarity, even between half of them as the name suggests...


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 11, 2010)

Darksong said:


> I believe it's not too late for a bump. I started the clue game again, and I managed to get up to #9. I've looked through the listed Pokemon's stats and stuff, but I can't seem to find a similarity, even between half of them as the name suggests...


What was no. 9 again? Is it the one with the different Pokémon's names?


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm stumped on clue 14. I've tried Shuckle's first location in the animé, the games, and everything else I can think of but it's not working.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 11, 2010)

Oh, never mind. Now I'm stuck on 14: "First appearance? Details, please." I know that it's talking about Shuckle's first appearance somewhere. I've tried the names of the Johto games, the places it appears, and the number of the episode in which it first appears in the anime...


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (Jul 12, 2010)

It's not talking about Shuckle. The last clue had a Pokémon as an answer, yes?
Too much?


----------



## Darksong (Jul 13, 2010)

OK. That explains it. xD

Now for 15. At first I thought the answer was the name of a Pokemon that did something to badly behaving kids, but it said the answer was a query string. I remember that the first one is "behaviour," but I can't remember the second one... would that be the name of the Pokemon or something else?

I'm pretty bad at this for my second time. :P


----------



## Mai (Jul 13, 2010)

I still can't get 5.  Is it a move? I can't think of any pokemon that would work. I also tried Butch.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 13, 2010)

dragonair said:


> I still can't get 5.  Is it a move? I can't think of any pokemon that would work. I also tried Butch.


It's not a move, but it does relate directly to the last question.

I can't really say anything else without being extremely obvious. Unless you want me to be extremely obvious. XD

On the other hand, my sister figured out clue 15, and I breezed through the next few and got to Clue 21. "-1/3... so much for Superpower." It sounds like a recoil move, so I tried Close Combat, Double-Edge and Brave Bird and none worked.


----------



## The Meme (Jul 13, 2010)

Stuck on no. 23... Spare a hint, anyone? This game is from hell great!


----------



## HolyLugia912 (Jul 13, 2010)

Number4 answer

Number 1 is 2 and 2 is 3 and 3 is 4 and 4 is five.

                             From ,HolyLugia912


----------



## The Meme (Jul 14, 2010)

Never mind my prior post, I'm now stuck on 27... I've tried typing Lapras=49, Lapras=fourtynine, lapras=49, but to no avail. any help would be dandy. I've gone through clues 1-26 today, but this one stumps me. I think I'm doing the math right.


----------



## Jooce (Jul 18, 2010)

Can somebody please help me with the final clue (30)? My friend and I have been trying to figure it out for ages. A reply is much appreciated!


----------



## Mai (Jul 18, 2010)

THANK YOU.

EDIT: NOW STUCK ON 18. Help please?


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 18, 2010)

The Meme said:


> Never mind my prior post, I'm now stuck on 27... I've tried typing Lapras=49, Lapras=fourtynine, lapras=49, but to no avail. any help would be dandy. I've gone through clues 1-26 today, but this one stumps me. I think I'm doing the math right.





Spoiler



*Very* close....if my memory serves me...


 anything else would be a give-away.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Jul 19, 2010)

Clue 3 is killing me. Help?


----------



## Darksong (Jul 19, 2010)

@Jason-Kun: Well, it's somewhere on the Cave of Dragonflies main site, under the place you would probably not want to look because it's too boring, even though it's under the Fun section... Was that obvious or not?

I'm still stuck on 21 that says something about -1/3. I've tried Flare Blitz, and every move that has the same effect as Double-Edge including said attack itself. Also, I've tried Close Combat...


----------



## Barubu (Jul 19, 2010)

Soooooo annoyed with three!


----------



## Jooce (Jul 20, 2010)

@ Darksong For clue 21  Pika Pika!  yeah... that's the only clue I can think of...
@ Jason-Kun and Barubu for clue 3  The answer is on the CoD site. In a place where you'd be DOOMED if you looked. 

well, I hope these help.

Also, I'm really really stumped on clue 30. can I please have some help? thanks!


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 20, 2010)

Jooce said:


> @ Darksong For clue 21  Pika Pika!  yeah... that's the only clue I can think of...
> @ Jason-Kun and Barubu for clue 3  The answer is on the CoD site. In a place where you'd be DOOMED if you looked.
> 
> well, I hope these help.
> ...


For 30, what did fans love before for being different?


----------



## Darksong (Jul 20, 2010)

OK... now for Clue 22. I know it's probably in the Old Updates section of the site, on some Christmas section (or maybe Butterfree's birthday?) but it's too vague for me to know anything else. D: Does it happen to be a query string?


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (Jul 20, 2010)

No, it's ...well, you know Butterfree's new year tradition? And the clue asks for the 'last mention' of 2006 (and the noun)? Try combining the two.


----------



## Mai (Jul 20, 2010)

Help on 18 please?


----------



## Barubu (Jul 20, 2010)

Help on 4?


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (Jul 20, 2010)

What links the numbers given? The title is a hint. Also remember to put it in the same way as the clue would.


----------



## Barubu (Jul 20, 2010)

K, now 8 plz?


----------



## Darksong (Jul 20, 2010)

OK... I know 



Spoiler: 22



that Butterfree does a "new year's thanks" to people, but the last mention thing I don't get. I looked in the 2006 and 2007 sections and didn't find anything that stood out...



And for 8... It's not where Deoxys in general comes from; like, where do you get that form of Deoxys before D/P/Pt?


----------



## Barubu (Jul 20, 2010)

Got it! 9 plz?


----------



## Darksong (Jul 20, 2010)

9 was ultra-hard for me. xP  The proper grammar would be "which gets Tyranitar;" it would mean that one version of something has Tyranitar and the other version of it doesn't. (Enough or do I need to be less vague...?)

OK now I'm on 23. I know it has something to do with something that Mewtwo has that Mew doesn't... but that's it.


----------



## Barubu (Jul 20, 2010)

A little less vague?


----------



## Darksong (Jul 20, 2010)

Okeydokey. 



Spoiler: 9



It's a list of version exclusives, where half of them are from one version and half of them are from the other. You just need to find out which version gets Tyranitar and one half of them (its counterpart gets the other half.


----------



## Barubu (Jul 20, 2010)

Got through 9&10, but stuck on eleven

EDIT: Got through eleven, twelve is a toughie.

EDIT: I keep posting and then figuring them out. Thirteen?


----------



## Darksong (Jul 20, 2010)

Spoiler: 13



Notice the word "disaster." Does that remind you of a certain Dark-type Pokemon? I think it was chosen for 13 on purpose... :P


----------



## Barubu (Jul 20, 2010)

Got it. 15?


----------



## Darksong (Jul 20, 2010)

Spoiler: 15



The description says it all... "If behaviour ain't good, there ain't no clue for you." So what do you need to get the clue? 
Note that this is a query string... it goes [word1]=[word2].


----------



## Barubu (Jul 20, 2010)

I think it's Good=behaviour, but that doesn't work.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 20, 2010)

Spoiler: 15



Barubu, you've got it backwards. o3o


----------



## Barubu (Jul 20, 2010)

Well, I just typed in  Behaviour=good, but that didn't work.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 20, 2010)

Barubu said:


> Well, I just typed in  Behaviour=good, but that didn't work.


Maybe the capital letter has something to do with it. *shrug*


----------



## Barubu (Jul 20, 2010)

Well, I typed in  behavior=good, behaviour=good, good=behavior, and good=behaviour and nothing.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 20, 2010)

Actually, I think you should check the URL. It might still have your previous answer in it since it's a query string; delete all the stuff after the question mark and then try entering the answer again.


----------



## Barubu (Jul 20, 2010)

That worked. Thx. 16?


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 20, 2010)

Spoiler: 16



Try playing the Pokemon hangman on the site... you dont get hanged. :P



Was that too obvious?


----------



## Barubu (Jul 20, 2010)

I know, but I typed in  thundershocked and it didn't work.


----------



## Barubu (Jul 20, 2010)

K, got sixteen. Seventeen?


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 20, 2010)

The Tender Pokemon has a marvel... wait what?


----------



## Barubu (Jul 20, 2010)

got that too. 19?


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 20, 2010)

Spoiler: 18



Check the source code and put the answer in.


----------



## Barubu (Jul 20, 2010)

I sorta wanted 19 now. Sorry.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 20, 2010)

Do what the source code (and the directions) say.


----------



## Barubu (Jul 20, 2010)

I know that it has something to do with  Oddish's pokédex number being 43. I already tried ninjask, igglybuff, and psyduck


----------



## Barubu (Jul 20, 2010)

Nevermind. Looked at the old posts and figured it out. 21?


----------



## Darksong (Jul 21, 2010)

Barubu said:


> Nevermind. Looked at the old posts and figured it out. 21?


I got stuck on that too. Well, it's a recoil move whose existence is easily forgotten (by me, at least)... it's a move that can only be learned by breeding, and it's Electric-type.


----------



## Barubu (Jul 21, 2010)

Thank you SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much! Once you said  "recoil" and "Electric type" I figured it out.

No Idea about 22, though.

EDIT:Got 22. Any ideas on 23?

EDIT: Got that too, 25?

EDIT:26?

EDIT: Oh. My. Gosh. I can't believe I was stuck for an hour on a question that had such a stupid answer! Xl

27 plz?


----------



## Mai (Jul 21, 2010)

Help for 18? I didn't really get that clue.


----------



## Barubu (Jul 21, 2010)

I finally won!


----------



## Darksong (Jul 21, 2010)

Spoiler: 18



Check the source code and answer the question. Very simple xD



As for me, I'm still stuck on 23. No idea how you did that so fast, Barubu :|


----------



## Jooce (Jul 21, 2010)

@ Darksong  Back when I was younger, I remember being so proud that I figured that _____'s name was _____ backwards... Well, almost... :| 

I hope that's a vague but non-vague hint. :\


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 21, 2010)

Jooce said:


> @ Darksong  Back when I was younger, I remember being so proud that I figured that _____'s name was _____ backwards... Well, almost... :|
> 
> I hope that's a vague but non-vague hint. :\


What, it has to do with something that's -- oh. Now I'm stuck on 24. :P


----------



## Barubu (Jul 21, 2010)

@Cryptica 



Spoiler



_Evolution_ is a great theory. Evolution being the key word.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm where Cryptica is now... and I still don't see how the word Evolution could mean anything. I tried level and a few evolution stones  but those didn't work... and there's nothing in the page source to go off. I really don't see how it's possible to get this one.There's so few hints... ><


----------



## Mai (Jul 21, 2010)

Wait, isn't 18 the one with Magneton and the clue 'Look!' ? I'm kind of confused. I don't know how to answer it. I don't know how it's a question.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 21, 2010)

@dragonair: Say "view" under your browser's menu bar and then "page source". There's a question there in green, and then answer that. It's actually really simple once you get it. :P


----------



## Barubu (Jul 21, 2010)

For 18  In the world of Pokémon, what does evolution mean?


----------



## Darksong (Jul 21, 2010)

Uh... I tried "growup" and "stronger" but they didn't work either... and that's 24, isn't it?

Am I not even on the right track? xD


----------



## Mai (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh, I get it. Thanks!


----------



## Barubu (Jul 21, 2010)

Darksong, what evolves?


----------



## Darksong (Jul 21, 2010)

...Pokemon evolve? "pokemon" didn't work... also I tried "babypokemon" for the heck of it and that didn't work :P

When I get this, I'm going to feel stupid because it was so obvious, won't I?


----------



## Barubu (Jul 21, 2010)

Now,  What pokemon have you recently heard of? think back to past questions.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 21, 2010)

Spoiler: 24



OK, so I went back to Clue 8 and found all the Pokemon from there that evolved, and entered all of their evolution methods but started with Ekans, for which I tried both "level22" and "level=22" and neither worked. "Level21," "level28," "mtcoronet," "coronet," "metalcoat," and "trade=metalcoat" didn't work either.


----------



## Barubu (Jul 21, 2010)

You're close.  Not the method.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 21, 2010)

OK, got that one. That makes sense, but it wasn't obvious, really... now for 25. The source code says "the theory of evolution is still great." Would this have something to do with Arbok's patterns? In Red, Blue, and Yellow, it had stripes on its back as well as the patterns on its front, but now it only has the front patterns... does that have to do with something?


----------



## Barubu (Jul 21, 2010)

In this one,  the clue and poem are the main help.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 21, 2010)

Okay, 



Spoiler: 25



but if I had already read them how would I not know that? *shrug* Anyway, I looked at all of the Pokedex entries for both Ekans and Arbok and none of them seem to relate to the question...


----------



## Barubu (Jul 21, 2010)

Big hint: 



Spoiler



_ Evolution_ is still great. _Surrounded on both sides_. c'mon, Darksong, how many choices can there be? No offense intented.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 21, 2010)

Choices between what? The phrase "evolution on both sides" doesn't make sense to me, except for what might be a three-stage evolution, which isn't what Ekans is, since Ekans evolves into Arbok but Arbok evolves into nothing else...

...I just found the answer, but... what does that have to do with the previous question?



Spoiler: 26



OK, so... it's in the old updates, somewhere, then. As far as I know, the last time Butterfree mentioned 2006 was in 2007 when she was wondering whether she should take down the fan art and fan fiction site...


----------



## Blazie (Jul 22, 2010)

Darksong: 25 has nothing to do with 24. That's probably why you got so hung up on it. As for 26...It's not the last time 2006 is mentioned. The source mentions that it's a noun. So you need to find a place in the old updates where a bunch of things are being mentioned pertaining to the year of 2006, and look at the last one, which should be/contain a noun. Hoping this actually makes sense...?


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 22, 2010)

Blazie said:


> Darksong: 25 has nothing to do with 24. That's probably why you got so hung up on it. As for 26...It's not the last time 2006 is mentioned. The source mentions that it's a noun. So you need to find a place in the old updates where a bunch of things are being mentioned pertaining to the year of 2006, and look at the last one, which should be/contain a noun. Hoping this actually makes sense...?


I tried every noun in the last update of 2006 and nothing worked. :U


----------



## Darksong (Jul 22, 2010)

Spoiler



The last mention of 2006 is in the first 2007 update. But it's going to take forever to enter all the nouns in _there_, so am I on the right update at all? I wanted to know before I tried... >< But even if I am, I'm clueless about which of these hundreds of nouns it actually is.


----------



## Blazie (Jul 22, 2010)

Darksong: Note that the clue said the LAST mention - you're in the right place, but have you read for the word "mention" in the update? It might be very enlightening."

Cryptica: Sometimes people like to talk about things that have happened in the past... Sometimes they still talk about it the next year...


----------



## Solstice (Jul 22, 2010)

Ugh... Just started, already stumped. Nothing comes to mind. Nothing on Google, either. Help, anyone?

~Clue One~


----------



## Mai (Jul 22, 2010)

What is the first thing that comes to mind when you think of pokemon? But that  pokemon     is bashed pretty often.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 22, 2010)

...Enlightening? Is that a hint in itself? I see "mentioned" but not "mention," and "revisions" didn't work.


----------



## Barubu (Jul 22, 2010)

@ Explosion  popular's your key word. Think "Popoular pokémon"


----------



## Blazie (Jul 22, 2010)

@Darksong: Wait...*checks post* Oops, I forgot how the update was worded.  This should be better: 



Spoiler



You could say that when someone thanks someone (or a list of things), they're _mentioning_ them...


----------



## Darksong (Jul 22, 2010)

OK. 



Spoiler: 27



The next one _looks_ easy but it probably isn't. Is it a query string? ... I'm guessing that the hint in the page source is misleading and it's not actually Smoochum


----------



## Blazie (Jul 23, 2010)

There are thirteen verses - meaning that you're looking for the Pokemon with the highest total over those thirteen days/verses. And yes, 'tis a query string


----------



## Darksong (Jul 23, 2010)

Well, if I calculated correctly, the most total over the entire song being sung is 48 Raichu, but I tried both raichu=48 and raichu=fortyeight and neither worked...


----------



## Blazie (Jul 23, 2010)

I think your math is a little off, then. There's a higher total. But you're close!


----------



## Darksong (Jul 23, 2010)

Clue 28 was easy... but it wouldn't have been if I hadn't bought the first season of Pokemon on DVD... :P  Clue 29 mentions 22, and the answer to 22 is Scyther.... so what's the "do it" for? Is it a move Scyther learns?


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Jul 23, 2010)

you'd think if people were looking in here, they'd expect to get spoilers.

I'm stuck on number 1.


----------



## Blazie (Jul 23, 2010)

Darksong: It's not the answer to 22 that is important - it's where you found it.

sreservoir: A popular Pokemon. So popular that people began to hate its popularity...


----------



## Mai (Jul 23, 2010)

19, please?  It says, 'Hovering over images is fun.'.  I think that means that means I have to put the number before the pokemon's name, but other than I'm confused. Any help?


----------



## Barubu (Jul 23, 2010)

Dragonair:  Think "Version exclusives"


----------



## Mai (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks, now for 21...  I think it means rhyperior and solid rock. I tried one-fourth, -1/4, rhyperior, camerupt, ability, three-fourths, solid rock, super effective, and damage.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 23, 2010)

dragonair: Well, it's a recoil move that's easily forgotten. I'll give you a hint: it's Electric-type. But what other electric type recoil move is there? :P (this one really confused me too.

Now to answer the last clue! 



Spoiler: 30



It reminds me of Mewtwo somehow... a Pokemon who wanted to be different... yup, only Mewtwo comes to mind. xD Something like "the difference came at a price." That's just confusing me...


----------



## Lili (Jul 23, 2010)

@Darksong: I think of Bagon when I hear 'wanting to be different'. It wants to fly, right?


----------



## Mai (Jul 24, 2010)

21?  I think it has something to do with ekans or mewtwo. I'm pretty sure of ekans, but I can't think of what type of twin? The last part of the source code hint was really confusing. 'The answer is "it", not "I", but who is "I"?' ? I have no idea what that means.


----------



## Jooce (Jul 24, 2010)

May I please have some more help with question 30? I've been stuck for a while now...:sweatdrop:

I've tried  shiny, secondframe, gba, goldsilver, goldsilvercrystal, etc.   am I close at all?


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 24, 2010)

NightDaemon said:


> @Darksong: I think of Bagon when I hear 'wanting to be different'. It wants to fly, right?


I already tried Bagon... and Shelgon, and Salamence... I also tried everything I could think of that had to do with Kanto, since I know that some fans like Kanto more than the regions after them.


----------



## Mr. Dude (Jul 24, 2010)

I've been stuck on #2 forever.  I know the Pokemon is squishy and floppy but the answer never comes to me.  Can I get a better hint at least?
Edit:  Got it.  Now I'm stuck on #3.


----------



## Jooce (Jul 25, 2010)

@Mr. Dude  The answer to 3 is in a place where you'd be DOOMED if you look 

hope this helps.


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 27, 2010)

For 30, I'll give you a hint: it's not a Pokémon. It's funny how obvious the clues seem once you find the answer...:sweatdrop:


----------



## Darksong (Jul 27, 2010)

I know... I've tried "rockhead," "fly," "flying," "wings," and various versions of "cliffdive" but none of them worked. I don't see what else it would be.


----------



## nitram (Jul 29, 2010)

Im new, I dont know where I don't want to look...
But, can anyone help me with 3? Tell me the place where I don't want to look maybe? :P


----------



## Darksong (Jul 30, 2010)

Ok... obvious time... 



Spoiler: 3



The Marquee of Doom, under the "Fun" section. It's near the beginning so you won't have to stay long :P


----------



## Wargle (Jul 30, 2010)

I am really suckingg on 7.

I found the poll in question, and tried nose NOSE Its nose it's nose sneeze sneezing nostrils 3 noses mucus snot phlegm I don't get it


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (Jul 30, 2010)

Spoiler: obviousness



Do you see it? Do you see...


Um, too much?


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Jul 30, 2010)

I finally won! :D

...but it said I was 561st. :/


----------



## marbychu (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm stuck on clue 3! Just give us the answers!!!


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (Jul 31, 2010)

Aw, come on, you post here to say you've won and don't give us a hint for 30? D:


----------



## Wargle (Jul 31, 2010)

I still don't get clue 7.

I even tried Charizard flame nose nosethingy Olfactory Bulb

And damnit Lordy Shyguy why torment us so?


----------



## Mai (Jul 31, 2010)

Quote it exactly and don't use any spaces for seven. Also, any help for 27?

 I tried SMOOCHUM=13, SMOOCHUM=thirteen, smoochum=13, smoochum=thirteen, but that doesn't work. Are one of those right? Because it shows my previous answers so I'm not sure if any of those are wrong or right.


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (Aug 1, 2010)

Wrong Pokémon.


----------



## marbychu (Aug 1, 2010)

GIVE US THE ANSWERS ALREADY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blazie (Aug 1, 2010)

marbychu said:


> GIVE US THE ANSWERS ALREADY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That is not the point of this thread. We aren't supposed to just give you the answers and let you get through wil minimal effort; people give help here to help you understand the question, give hints, and point you in the right direction.

If you read through the last several pages you will find that question 3 has been mentioned several times and there are more than enough hints to help you find the answer. =)


----------



## marbychu (Aug 1, 2010)

Just give them in spoilers. I won't look at all of them: I'll try my absolute best, but if I can't get it no matter what I do, then I'll look.


----------



## ShadowUmbreon (Aug 2, 2010)

marbychu said:


> Just give them in spoilers. I won't look at all of them: I'll try my absolute best, but if I can't get it no matter what I do, then I'll look.


As Blazie already said, that is not the point of this thread. And putting up the answers would ruin the fun of figuring out Butterfree's rediculously hard games. :)

Oh, and any help for Clue 23 would be fantastic! :D


----------



## Blazie (Aug 2, 2010)

ShadowUmbreon said:


> Oh, and any help for Clue 23 would be fantastic! :D


Have you checked the source code? It gives you at least two hints in one. =D


----------



## ShadowUmbreon (Aug 2, 2010)

Yep. I tried Mew, Mewtwo, and some other stuff that I can't remember... :/


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Aug 2, 2010)

I think I've let you writhe enough. >:D
#30 is hard to give hints for without giving it away... 



Spoiler: Clue 30



It has to do with the games. Fans like what came before, but not after.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 2, 2010)

Lord Shyguy said:


> I think I've let you writhe enough. >:D
> #30 is hard to give hints for without giving it away...
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I tried the names of all the first-generation games and nothing worked... :U am I on the wrong track?


----------



## Blazie (Aug 2, 2010)

Cryptica said:


> Well, I tried the names of all the first-generation games and nothing worked... :U am I on the wrong track?


Well, you're on the right track, 



Spoiler



but there was nothing _before_ the first generation games...


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 3, 2010)

Well lookie here.







Dang it, not all of my aliases fit on the line. Oh well. :P


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (Aug 3, 2010)

Woo, I got it.





Hard to make my name fit there.


----------



## Wargle (Aug 3, 2010)

Clue ten confuzzles me


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Aug 3, 2010)

Spoiler: Clue 10



Movie?


----------



## Wargle (Aug 4, 2010)

What? That makes no sense that is would be that.

How does 



Spoiler: clue 10



Mewtwo Schyther s Mewtwo Bac Sprite


 be Mewtwo versus Mew?


----------



## Sage Noctowl (Aug 5, 2010)

Brock, 



Spoiler: 10



think in Japanese for the pictures.  And each picture only represents one word


----------



## Wargle (Aug 5, 2010)

Actually I got it just before I came here.

Lol it says Mewtwo VERSUS MEW on the box, not the answer. Clever. Clever.

EDIT: Now help with 11?


----------



## Pwnemon (Aug 5, 2010)

Eleven...

That was the not-gloom-but-gloomy one right?

If so, then you should think about a Pokemon that feels gloomy. Think about an event in the R/B arc.


----------



## marbychu (Aug 5, 2010)

I can't solve clue 3 to save my life.

HELP PLEASE!


----------



## Wargle (Aug 5, 2010)

Have oyu even _read_ the Marquee of doom. that one is one of the easiest.


----------



## Jooce (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm *STILL* stuck on clue 30.... Help please?

I've tried all sorts of things but I can't get it....


----------



## Pwnemon (Aug 11, 2010)

Here's just a compilation of past clues that may help:

"Frame 2", "Oooh, shiny...", and "I love Gemstones! Rubies, Emeralds, Diamonds, they're so pretty and sparkly!"

I got it with those three, but here's my own: Not another crummy remake...


----------



## Jooce (Aug 11, 2010)

Pwnemon said:


> Here's just a compilation of past clues that may help:
> 
> "Frame 2", "Oooh, shiny...", and "I love Gemstones! Rubies, Emeralds, Diamonds, they're so pretty and sparkly!"
> 
> I got it with those three, but here's my own: Not another crummy remake...


I've tried everything I can think of to do with that like  gold, goldsilver, goldandsilver, goldsilvercrystal, ruby, rubysapphire   am I close at all?


----------



## Pwnemon (Aug 11, 2010)

Very close. Actually, my last hint I made should help you a lot.


----------



## funtubs (Aug 12, 2010)

I need help with 6, could anyone help me?


----------



## Pwnemon (Aug 12, 2010)

6 is which again?


----------



## funtubs (Aug 12, 2010)

the one about god? im guessing its something to do with arceus


----------



## Pwnemon (Aug 12, 2010)

Hm, still don't remember. If you could PM me a link, I would help.


----------



## Blazie (Aug 12, 2010)

Spoiler: 6



It does have to do with Arceus...remember that, though Arceus is now consided the Pokeworld's god, it hasn't always been that way...


----------



## funtubs (Aug 12, 2010)

im soo confused...


----------



## funtubs (Aug 12, 2010)

OK i got it now, i didnt know it was considered a god...


----------



## Jooce (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks so much for your clue, but...

-_-" Can I please have another clue...? I can't seem to get it... If not, thanks anyway.


----------



## funtubs (Aug 12, 2010)

im now stuck on 7! ARGH!
and jooce what do you help with


----------



## Jooce (Aug 12, 2010)

@ funtubs I'm up to clue 30 :sweatdrop: and for clue 7:  Well, what is it? I'm certain it is not the eye.... 

Sorry if that gave too much away


----------



## Pwnemon (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey Jooce, It's related to Pokemon, but not the name of one


----------



## Jooce (Aug 12, 2010)

K, thanks.


----------



## Wargle (Aug 13, 2010)

Clue 14 please? it's the one about first appearence, details please.


----------



## Pwnemon (Aug 13, 2010)

Remember four and five? It's sort of related in that way, but to give something less than horribly vague, Take the answer to thirteen and combine it with what you just said about fourteen, "first appearance." It's two words but it may have no spaces, I can't remember.


----------



## funtubs (Aug 13, 2010)

thanks jooce but i already tried that and how do you make the spoiler thing?


----------



## Pwnemon (Aug 13, 2010)

BB code 



Spoiler



and [/spoiler*] without the asterisk.


----------



## funtubs (Aug 13, 2010)

k thanks and for seven  does it have the word nose in it? cause i have no idea i tied everything


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 13, 2010)

funtubs said:


> k thanks and for seven  does it have the word nose in it? cause i have no idea i tied everything


Yes it does, but remember no spaces. I see " " - what goes in the quotation marks (without spaces) should be the answer.


----------



## funtubs (Aug 14, 2010)

OOOOOO  finally! thanks


----------



## funtubs (Aug 14, 2010)

Is the 's' supposed to be there in #10?


----------



## Pwnemon (Aug 14, 2010)

You think butterfree would make such a carefully planned thing have a typo?

Yes, it is. Check bulbapedia for Scyther's Japanese name


----------



## Jooce (Aug 14, 2010)

Pwnemon said:


> Yes, it is. Check bulbapedia for Scyther's Japanese name


Hooray for Bulbapedia!

And, can I please have some more help with clue 30?
I'm helpless with these...


----------



## funtubs (Aug 14, 2010)

ok im at 18 now,the magneton one, is it a pokemon?


----------



## funtubs (Aug 14, 2010)

any help with #19?
EDIT: #23?


----------



## Jooce (Aug 14, 2010)

@ funtubs  Y'know, when I was younger, I thought I was really clever 'cause I knew that _____ pokemon's name was _____ backwards... 

I hope this helps and isn't too vague.


----------



## Pwnemon (Aug 14, 2010)

sdrawkcab si nomekoP tahw?

Jooce, I won't give more hints after this. It's the name of a game


----------



## Jooce (Aug 15, 2010)

mmkay. thanks again!


----------



## funtubs (Aug 15, 2010)

ok thanks im on 26..... no clue where to start, maybe updates


----------



## Pwnemon (Aug 15, 2010)

Oh lawd, that was the toughest one in the game. And yes, check old updates.


----------



## funtubs (Aug 15, 2010)

i did.  so is it in the 2006 section?


----------



## Pwnemon (Aug 15, 2010)

Last mention of 2006. When would that be? +1.


----------



## funtubs (Aug 15, 2010)

is it a number?


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 15, 2010)

funtubs said:


> is it a number?


Nope, if I remember correctly it's a very basic object you probably have on your desk right now ... and it's not a computer.


----------



## funtubs (Aug 15, 2010)

wow that was easy thanks, now 27


----------



## Wargle (Aug 15, 2010)

Help with 24 please?

It's about Theory of evolution. I tried Darwin, Charrles Darwin CharlesDarwin


----------



## Pwnemon (Aug 15, 2010)

It has something to relate to twenty three. Also, It's the name of a Pokemon.

27, I got that one, but I cannot remember it. PM me a link.


----------



## Wargle (Aug 15, 2010)

Now I'm on 26. The mention of 2006.


----------



## Sage Noctowl (Aug 16, 2010)

Twenty-seven:
which one has the highest quantity, and how many? HINT:it's not smoochum


----------



## Pwnemon (Aug 16, 2010)

Oh, right, Sage's hints triggered my memory.

Remember, she gets a Mew in a Pomeg Tree for 13 days in a row. Also, it's a query string. Macs don't accept those.


----------



## Wargle (Aug 17, 2010)

I need a hint for 26. Not 27.

Twenty-Six.


----------



## Pwnemon (Aug 17, 2010)

I was helping Funtubs. For you, just check his hints. I can't really say much more.


----------



## funtubs (Aug 18, 2010)

thanks for the help, i knew which pokemon it was but i didn't know it was a query string, any help with 28?


----------



## Pwnemon (Aug 18, 2010)

Think anime season one.


----------



## funtubs (Aug 18, 2010)

is it a major character? or even a character at all?


----------



## Pwnemon (Aug 18, 2010)

It's a Pokemon.


----------



## funtubs (Aug 18, 2010)

AHA! i got it, and for 29 i tried scyther, which was the answer to 22 but that wasnt right


----------



## Pwnemon (Aug 18, 2010)

No. check where you got number 22 and you'll find the answer, but it isn't 22.


----------



## funtubs (Aug 18, 2010)

Yes!
Thanks for the help


----------



## Pwnemon (Sep 2, 2010)

Did you beat it all yet? Or Kam?


----------



## Phantom (Sep 4, 2010)

Stuck on two, this is sad....


----------



## .... (Sep 4, 2010)

Spoiler: Clue 2



Think of pokemon bubblegum.


----------



## Phantom (Sep 4, 2010)

Oh, you are kidding me..... why didn't I think that?


----------



## Smasher120 (Sep 4, 2010)

stuck on 3rd one dangit


----------



## Pwnemon (Sep 4, 2010)

Marquee of DOOOOOOOOOM


----------



## sonicshadowboy (Sep 4, 2010)

okay i need help on clue 7 i do not care if it painfully obvious but please help me.


----------



## Smasher120 (Sep 5, 2010)

I went through the whole Marquee of Doom and didnt get anything for clue 3

EDIT:YAY got it. Now its clue four


----------



## sonicshadowboy (Sep 5, 2010)

okay smasher120  if you are a girl you use this every morning after you clean your teeth and most households have more than one. 
still need help on 7 i know i'm going to kick myself


----------



## Pwnemon (Sep 5, 2010)

7 is the one with the Blastoise and Charizard or whatever it was right?

At least tell us about it because most of us pros were done and forgot it forever ago.


----------



## Smasher120 (Sep 5, 2010)

Clue 5 is confusing... The source code barely helps

EDIT:Got it thanks to veekun. Clue 6 now.
Another Edit:ON 7 and now i need help


----------



## sonicshadowboy (Sep 10, 2010)

okay well i know that  that it is charizards nose but i have no clue what to type in because everything i do is wrong also i try charizard's=nose and it tells me that one more person got it right but i don't advance help me!


----------



## Pwnemon (Sep 10, 2010)

It's not a query string


----------



## sonicshadowboy (Sep 10, 2010)

i'm sorry i don't get what you mean


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 10, 2010)

uh, maybe you're doing something wrong? maybe you should explain more precisely?


----------



## sonicshadowboy (Sep 11, 2010)

okay i type in  charizard=nose and it comes up with the same question but where it says n people have got this right it has gone up one help me with this.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 11, 2010)

there's that <br /> in there for no good reason. and, uh, get rid of that link; it's an easy skip to clue 7 for those who couldn't solve clue 1. like me!


----------



## sonicshadowboy (Sep 11, 2010)

okay so any good hints for it then? (i know i'm dumb)


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 11, 2010)

sreservoir said:


> there's that <br /> in there for no good reason.


----------



## Smasher120 (Sep 11, 2010)

I need help on 14


----------



## Smasher120 (Sep 11, 2010)

7:What part of charizard's body looks weird? To be more obvious, its the____


----------



## [O] (Sep 12, 2010)

Smasher120 said:


> I need help on 14


It's similar to the relationship between clues four and five.


----------



## Smasher120 (Sep 12, 2010)

got it. Now I'm stuck on 15...


----------



## [O] (Sep 12, 2010)

Smasher120 said:


> got it. Now I'm stuck on 15...


It's the first query string; read the source code for help.


----------



## Smasher120 (Sep 12, 2010)

I still dont know it. Does it have good, or behaviour in the parts?


----------



## sonicshadowboy (Sep 12, 2010)

okay  i know it is the nose and i know it is from the poll but i don't know what to say.


----------



## Smasher120 (Sep 12, 2010)

The answer to 7 is on the poll question. its two words, but no spaces


----------



## Pwnemon (Sep 12, 2010)

15 it has both words in it. Also, safari doesn't seem to accept Query Strings so you may have to try a different browser if you have a mac.


----------



## sonicshadowboy (Sep 27, 2010)

okay i feel so stupid now i figured out that it was one word with no = as it says in the instructions now i'm on 8, and it has no hint in the source code.


----------



## Pwnemon (Sep 27, 2010)

Think vague. Then vaguer. Also gen III. And consider the form, not the species.


----------



## sonicshadowboy (Sep 27, 2010)

thanks i'm on 9 now does it have something to do with their moves, or anything about them?


----------



## Pwnemon (Sep 27, 2010)

9 is the....


----------



## sonicshadowboy (Sep 27, 2010)

that doesn't really help me that much if at all.


----------



## Pwnemon (Sep 27, 2010)

...because I need you to jog my memory as to the identity of nine.


----------



## .... (Sep 28, 2010)

9:

Seel, Dewgong, Scyther, Scizor,  
 Murkrow, Aron, Larvitar,  
Poochyena, Mightyena, 
Kecleon  and  Pupitar, 
Lairon  and  Aggron  - 
 behold!  a Tyranitar!  
 Now which are the lucky ones?  
which get Tyranitar?


----------



## Pwnemon (Sep 28, 2010)

It deals with version exclusives. Which one gets Tyranitar? It's fairly straightforward.


----------



## sonicshadowboy (Sep 29, 2010)

thanks pwnemon i got it i'll look back at the fourm for question 10.
yay now 12 eleven was easy as.
Is 12 site based or pokemon based and can you please give me a hint it is the 
"spooky" titled one.


----------



## Dragoniteroa (Oct 6, 2010)

Argh... 14... it is driving me mad... "Braille" is no good, "Registeel" has failed me... not even "120" or "ancient tomb" is working... and yes, I have fully realized that this answer has nothing to do with the Anime, already having tried all the Anime titles, episode numbers, and movies.


----------



## Eifie (Oct 6, 2010)

Spoiler: Clue 12



It's Pokemon based. Have you looked at the source code?





Spoiler: Clue 14



It has to do with the games.


----------



## sonicshadowboy (Oct 7, 2010)

Emerald Espeon thank you i can not tell you how stupid i feel now. Doing 13 now can't think of anything pokemon related.


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Oct 8, 2010)

Help with 28 please?


----------



## .... (Oct 8, 2010)

Spoiler: Clue 28



It's so cold out in the rain...


----------



## Pwnemon (Oct 8, 2010)

For 13, It's such a disaster...

For 14, One of those answers was ALMOST right, but you needed to add another word (no spaces)


----------



## sonicshadowboy (Oct 8, 2010)

okay got 13 and 14 now stuck on fifteen, stupid query strings don't know it. Safari doesn't except query strings does it?
Edit: okay it doesn't except them if they are wrong but it does if they are right so um 16 anyone?


----------



## Pwnemon (Oct 9, 2010)

16 is the one with the...?


----------



## .... (Oct 9, 2010)

Spoiler: 16



clue 16: well, at least it's better than being  hanged.  
 Ouch...


[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## Eifie (Oct 9, 2010)

Spoiler: Clue 16



It's something on the site. Instead of getting hanged, you get...?


----------



## sonicshadowboy (Oct 9, 2010)

Okay is 16 a query string or not?


----------



## Pwnemon (Oct 9, 2010)

There are only two query strings in the clue game, iirc, and it is not one.


----------



## Dragoniteroa (Oct 15, 2010)

Okay, I finally got 14 (I forgot that you could use numbers) and now I'm stuck on 21, having already tried volt tackle.


----------



## Pwnemon (Oct 15, 2010)

try it without spaces.


----------



## Nommer of the Mew (Oct 16, 2010)

I know, I should get it, but I CAN'T EVEN FIGURE OUT #1!


----------



## Pwnemon (Oct 16, 2010)

#1... tell me if this TOTALLY makes no sense, but it's the face of Pokemon, hence talking about being popular or somesuch thing.


----------



## Nommer of the Mew (Oct 16, 2010)

Pwnemon said:


> #1... tell me if this TOTALLY makes no sense, but it's the face of Pokemon, hence talking about being popular or somesuch thing.


Now i has understand. And... Oh, what was that thing that ran away with the internet in the marquee of doom?


----------



## .... (Oct 16, 2010)

Go check.


----------



## Nommer of the Mew (Oct 16, 2010)

Yeah, I know, I wasn't ASKING...
And anyways it's not a comb.


----------



## Pwnemon (Oct 16, 2010)

It is a comb, but with a more feminine name


----------



## Nommer of the Mew (Oct 17, 2010)

Eh, stop taking my posts literally! I KNOW what it is, I just want to cryptize random people!


----------



## Smasher120 (Oct 18, 2010)

Help on CLue 16? I know it's on the site somewhere, but I still can't find it..


----------



## .... (Oct 18, 2010)

Tricky spelling...


----------



## Smasher120 (Oct 18, 2010)

got it, now i need help on 21


----------



## .... (Oct 18, 2010)

Spoiler



Why does it _have _to be level 88?


----------



## InvaderSyl (Oct 19, 2010)

Any help on 5?


----------



## Pwnemon (Oct 19, 2010)

related to 4


----------



## InvaderSyl (Oct 20, 2010)

Got it! :3

... but now I'm stuck on 6 >.<


----------



## InvaderSyl (Oct 20, 2010)

I tried Arceus and Spear Pilliar, but...

I GOT AN IDEA.

It's stupid, though x3

EDIT:

Just as I thought.

Didn't work XD


----------



## .... (Oct 20, 2010)

The prologue.


----------



## Smasher120 (Oct 20, 2010)

22 now. need help...


----------



## .... (Oct 20, 2010)

Might cut through the paper there...


----------



## Smasher120 (Oct 20, 2010)

can you make the hint a little less obscure?


----------



## Pwnemon (Oct 20, 2010)

22: Old updates, as usual

6: Before today's pokeGod, came this pokeGod


----------



## InvaderSyl (Oct 20, 2010)

Got it! :3

Now for 7... x3


----------



## InvaderSyl (Oct 20, 2010)

I know it's Butterfree, but how do I phrase it to make it right? I tried '1=charizard2=butterfree' 'butterfree' and Butterfree' but still nothing...@_@


----------



## Nommer of the Mew (Oct 20, 2010)

Statistical inaccuracies? are annoying.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Oct 20, 2010)

Nommer of the Mew said:


> Statistical inaccuracies? are annoying.


Yes, yes they are. They are a pokemon's stats, and you must find the missing one. Also, be sure to remember what stat it was,it'll be useful. :3


----------



## Nommer of the Mew (Oct 22, 2010)

Well, I got  Shuckle, with 5 speed and tried Shuckle, 5, and speed but no avail!

EDIT: Um, never mind. no I'm on clue #6.

EDIT2: Never mind again! Now #7...

EDIT3: NVM for the third time... Where does it come from?


----------



## gusreibo (Oct 24, 2010)

Hint for # 6, please?

EDIT: Nevermind, I got it, now I'm at 8... 



Spoiler



Where _does_ it come from? I tried "space", but it didn't work!



EDIT: Now I've got _that_ too... Help with 9 please? I've heard that  it's something with version exclusives, but I can't understand what! It's possible to get it in Gold, Silver, Crystal, FireRed, LeafGreen, Diamond, Platinum, HeartGold and SoulSilver, but I've tried those... 

EDIT: I hadn't tried them all... I forgot the  gen IV  games...

EDIT: Great, now I'm stuck at 10...

EDIT: OK, I've got _that_ too, now I'm stuck at 11  What do they mean with "gloomy"? 

EDIT: Got it! Stuck at 13!


----------



## Pwnemon (Oct 24, 2010)

before 2006, it was the god of Pokemon.


----------



## Nommer of the Mew (Oct 24, 2010)

Hint for 8 please?


----------



## Pwnemon (Oct 24, 2010)

Think broad. Like really broad. Then think Gen III. The form is something you need to look at too


----------



## Smasher120 (Oct 24, 2010)

I still can't get 22. I think it's in the old updates section, but I don't know where to look for it. There's too much updates. It'll take forever for me to look through everything.


----------



## Pwnemon (Oct 24, 2010)

Well think, it has to be around when the clue game was made. that means 2006


----------



## Smasher120 (Oct 24, 2010)

That's where I was looking, but I don't know what to find. Will the answer stand out or something?


----------



## Pwnemon (Oct 24, 2010)

It should, if I recall, the clue is giftwrapping? In that case, you just put the other half of the phrase.


----------



## .... (Oct 24, 2010)

Clue 22: =3  
  Giftwrapping![FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## Nommer of the Mew (Oct 24, 2010)

On 8, I tried  route118, route 118, and route=118. I guess this is wrong...


----------



## Pwnemon (Oct 24, 2010)

Think broader. All I can say. Remember in Gen III there was no way to change form. What determined what form you got?


----------



## Superbird (Oct 24, 2010)

Stuck on niiiiiiine...


----------



## .... (Oct 24, 2010)

Opposing. Which people get Tyranitar?


----------



## Superbird (Oct 24, 2010)

Ten now. I can't believe I have no idea.


----------



## Pwnemon (Oct 24, 2010)

You may want to look up Scyther's Japanese name.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Oct 24, 2010)

Any help on 7?


----------



## gusreibo (Oct 25, 2010)

Starreh-chan said:


> Any help on 7?


Go to the  newest updates  site, and click  Almighty Random Poll archive


----------



## Superbird (Oct 25, 2010)

Okay, I figured it out, but...When I typed it in, it wouldn't accept. I tried on Safari AND Chrome. What is wrong here?


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (Oct 26, 2010)

Remember, no spaces.


----------



## Superbird (Oct 26, 2010)

All it does is refreshes the page...For any multi-part answer...


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (Oct 26, 2010)

Multi-part? Try it as one word.


----------



## Superbird (Oct 26, 2010)

...THAT MADE NO SENSE. Why wouldn't is accept spaces? And why, if I did put in spaces, did it not give me the 404 error?\

Okay, eleven was easy enough...But what about fourteen? Is it referring to the Anime?


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (Oct 26, 2010)

Well, all the clues are meant to be either one word or query strings. I believe that it even says somewhere, maybe the source code, 'no spaces'.

[...]

Yup:


> <!-- Site-related - and remember, no spaces in answers. -->


----------



## .... (Oct 26, 2010)

Try going back to 9, answer it, and then enter 10's answer without spaces.


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (Oct 26, 2010)

Wait, that explains the problem. We're talking about _totally different questions_.
Ten... ten... well, it's a movie title. If that's not enough of a hint then I don't know what to do.


----------



## .... (Oct 26, 2010)

Superbird is apparently on 14.

14: not the anime...


----------



## Superbird (Oct 26, 2010)

Game? city? I just don't get it. And what is this about clue #5? And it DOES have to do with Shuckle, does it not?


----------



## .... (Oct 26, 2010)

Location.


----------



## Nommer of the Mew (Oct 26, 2010)

Arg, 9... BAD TYRANITAR... AAAAAH!


----------



## Superbird (Oct 26, 2010)

I dun get it. Location found? But that's all over the region. Tried Cianwood AND Vermilion

And Mew Nommer: Think gen. 4 I hope that's not too big of a hint.


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (Oct 26, 2010)

Fourteen now? @.@
Well, it relates to the previous question. Think of the first place you can find that Pokémon, and remember, no spaces.


----------



## Superbird (Oct 26, 2010)

OH. I thought it was referring to the pokémon of #5. And about the spaces: I was trying to do query strings by accident. 15 is bogus, by the way.


----------



## Eifie (Oct 27, 2010)

Fourteen refers to the games.

EDIT: o.o Dude your post totally didn't show up for me. Hah.


----------



## Smasher120 (Oct 30, 2010)

Finally, now I need help on 23.


----------



## Nommer of the Mew (Oct 31, 2010)

AHHHH! CLUE 9!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smasher120 (Oct 31, 2010)

Clue nine:Which Gen. 4 game gets Tyranitar? Think of version exclusives.


----------



## Superbird (Oct 31, 2010)

I seriously don't get 15.


----------



## Pwnemon (Oct 31, 2010)

15 is annoying. It's pretty simple to know what to put in, but the words could be in any order or vary in spelling and to top it off Safari doesn't accept query strings.


----------



## Superbird (Oct 31, 2010)

I can't figure out what to put in anyway. And if I need to use it, I have Google Chrome.


----------



## Pwnemon (Oct 31, 2010)

If your behavior is good, you can go on. Is it?


----------



## Eifie (Nov 1, 2010)

Spoiler: Clue 23



Did you look at the source code? What's so special about the clue there?


----------



## Pwnemon (Nov 1, 2010)

23: tahw nomekoP si sdrawkcab?


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Nov 1, 2010)

backward is pokémon what?


----------



## Smasher120 (Nov 6, 2010)

I need 26 now.


----------



## Glace (Nov 10, 2010)

i've read the previous clues for clue #4 but i still dont get it!! please help!


----------



## Superbird (Nov 10, 2010)

VAS:
It's the base stats of a certain pokémon. Which one is missing? What is its value?


----------



## Glace (Nov 10, 2010)

ok im on 7 and im pretty sure i have the right answer but it wont let me continue. every time i enter it, it says that one more person got it right (me), but i cant move on to the next clue!!


----------



## Pwnemon (Nov 10, 2010)

Maybe your search engine doesn't accept query strings. I know Safari doesn't.


----------



## Superbird (Nov 10, 2010)

It doesn't have query strings in it. Here's a hint: Polls. And remember, no spaces in answers!

Now, I still don't get 15. What an I supposed to type?


----------



## Nommer of the Mew (Nov 11, 2010)

What about clue 10? The real title, please... And what's with the random letter "s"?


----------



## Glace (Nov 11, 2010)

For 10: You have to think carefully on this one. The "s" is there for a reason. The main part for you is to find out what the Scyther stands for.
Now please someone help me with 11!!


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Nov 12, 2010)

Spoiler: Clue 11



What's a lonely Pokemon?


----------



## Nommer of the Mew (Nov 12, 2010)

mORE HELP WITH 10...


----------



## Superbird (Nov 12, 2010)

For 10: What's Scyther's Japanese name?

Help with 15, anyone?


----------



## Pwnemon (Nov 13, 2010)

I'mma be painfully obvious now. You need your behavior to be good to pass, right? So what needs to be what? Replace the two whats with the two haves of the query string.


----------



## Superbird (Nov 13, 2010)

Okay, that was so obvious.

Does 16 have anything to do with art thieves? And is it a query string?


----------



## Pwnemon (Nov 13, 2010)

the only other query string in the game should be 27. As for 16, I don't remember the content of it so you should PM me the link if you want help


----------



## Superbird (Nov 13, 2010)

...Waitasec, it works in Safari.


----------



## Nommer of the Mew (Nov 13, 2010)

I got Scyther's Japanese name, what now?


----------



## Superbird (Nov 13, 2010)

Spoiler



What are the three pictures in order? It's _Mewtwo_'s sprite, _Strike_, and Mewtwo's _back_ sprite.


----------



## Glace (Nov 14, 2010)

im on 16, pretty sure i got the answer an attack thats another form of execution but i dont know the format!


----------



## Nommer of the Mew (Nov 14, 2010)

Ohgod... 10 was obvious, THANK YOU Superbird, onto 11!


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Nov 14, 2010)

Spoiler: Clue 16



Just type the name of the attack. No extra strings or anything.


----------



## Superbird (Nov 15, 2010)

I typed in guillotine and yet nothing happened. I don't get it.


----------



## Glace (Nov 15, 2010)

Same thing happened with me. And that's the only logical answer I can get =\


----------



## Mai (Nov 20, 2010)

So, I'm a little confused with twenty-seven.



Spoiler



It's lapras, with fortynine fifty-six, right? I've tried many variations of that, but none work. Or is it raichu? Because raichu is eight, and seven times eight is fifty-six, but lapras is seven, and it gets eight times so...



EDIT: 



Spoiler



Wait, _what?_ Lapras is fifty-six too, I think. Because like I mentioned, it's there eight times, so I don't see why I said fortynine.


----------



## Superbird (Nov 20, 2010)

Stuck on clue 16.


----------



## Mai (Nov 20, 2010)

Superbird:  There's a clue in the source code. In what game do you get hanged? 

Sorry if that was too obvious.


----------



## Superbird (Nov 20, 2010)

Stuck on 1y now. I suck at this.

I've tried the gardevoir line...I don't remember anything else that looks female  but can be male.


----------



## Mai (Nov 20, 2010)

I think I remember that one, but I'm not looking right now, so if the hint seems wrong just ignore me.  Note the typo.


----------



## Superbird (Nov 20, 2010)

Sorry, I meant 17. -_-


----------



## Mai (Nov 20, 2010)

Well, I just checked, and that is the right hint.


----------



## Superbird (Nov 20, 2010)

Oh I get it. 



Spoiler



_Marvel_lous


. I have no idea how I made that connection.

20 now.


----------



## Glace (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm still stuck on 16 =\


----------



## Superbird (Nov 20, 2010)

In which NON-VIDEO game do you get hanged? What variation of that is on the Main Site?


----------



## Glace (Nov 20, 2010)

Pokémonhangman?
im guessing no since it won't let me pass, i'm so confused


----------



## Superbird (Nov 21, 2010)

What happens if you lose?


----------



## Glace (Nov 21, 2010)

Wow, that was obvious -_-
Now once again, I'm stuck on the next clue.


----------



## Superbird (Nov 21, 2010)

Look at the clue's title. What pokemon does the first part of it remind you of?


----------



## Glace (Nov 21, 2010)

Marvel...tried Garde-line, marill line, even Glalie xD
...nothing. it doesn't remind me of anything. Is it site related?


----------



## Superbird (Nov 21, 2010)

There is an ability associated with the word marvel. What pokemon has that ability?


----------



## Glace (Nov 21, 2010)

AHA! Thank you!


----------



## Glace (Nov 21, 2010)

AHA! Thank you!


----------



## ultraviolet (Dec 16, 2010)

Locked for length; feel free to start a new thread.


----------

